# May rainbow baby



## Kazy

Anyone expecting a May rainbow baby and want a buddy?

May Rainbow babies EDD!


May 2- Vgirl
May 5- Amarles
May 7- RainbowAlee
May 8- Kazy
May 9-Caseofhope, George83
May 10- Kategirl, klsltsp, kelly9, baybeemama
May 12- wannabemummy2 
May 13- Curlymikes
May 17- lolly25, Bushmamma, greener grass 
May 20- taztap
May 24- charlie15
May 25- Imsotired 
May 26- amaryllis
May 29- Misspriss
May 31- jnypal27


----------



## kategirl

Yes! I should be due May 10th.

I had a CP/MC two years ago before I had my daughter, then I had a CP that ended August 3rd... and now three weeks later I got my BFP again. I'm kind of freaking out right now and don't know how I'm going to get through the next few weeks until I am allowed to see a doctor!


----------



## Amarles

I would love to be in the May 2015 group and but I am not sure what is going on! I took 5 pregn tests within last 3 days, the first one was positive, then next day negative and negative, this morning negative, and now digital test a positive. The first 4 tests were from Dollar store. I missed my period so far by one day, let's see...


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies! I am glad to have some buddies.

kategirl- I'm so sorry for your losses. this is my first pregnancy post MC and it's encouraging to know that you have had a successful pregnancy after one. When do you see your dr. ? I don't see mine until 12 weeks! But they are doing blood work. I went yesterday and HCG is only 52. She said it's totally normal and I am probably just a week behind what I thought. FF said that I Od on day 23 so that fits with that estimation. But I will say it's hard not to analyze EVERYTHING.

Amaries..... that is odd. Here's my experience with dollar store tests. They can be really accurate because I used them to see my HCG go down after MC and it detected down to 15 HCG or so. However, that's what I tested with yesterday and took a few minutes to test positive. Because im crazy I took another one this morning and it was lighter and took FOREVER to become positive. And then my paranoid self took another one this afternoon that was a very clear positive but still took a minute or so to show up. So I think they CAN be accurate but some batches must be better than others. Oh, and my last pregnancy I used them as well. Tested positive, one week later it was negative. Took another one right after it and it was very clearly and quickly positive. So don't worry! I don't think that they are very consistent. What brand was the digi?


----------



## kategirl

Kazy - Unfortunately my urine test t the clinic was negative yesterday (the RN said that it is a fairly crappy test and won't show until you're over 4 week or even later) and I can't get matched with an OB or make an appointment until after I get a positive, so I'm in limbo right now. My previous OB wanted to see me at 8 weeks (and didn't do a pregnancy test until then) but now I'm with different insurance with different rules so I don't know if they'll wait until 8 weeks or 12 weeks.


----------



## Kazy

kategirl said:


> Kazy - Unfortunately my urine test t the clinic was negative yesterday (the RN said that it is a fairly crappy test and won't show until you're over 4 week or even later) and I can't get matched with an OB or make an appointment until after I get a positive, so I'm in limbo right now. My previous OB wanted to see me at 8 weeks (and didn't do a pregnancy test until then) but now I'm with different insurance with different rules so I don't know if they'll wait until 8 weeks or 12 weeks.

Well praying you get an obvious positive soon! I think the rules are changing through out the health system in general. I have the same OB and the rules are different since my first.


----------



## Amarles

Ladies, I can relate as well, with my insurance my OB won't see me until I am past 8 wks :( and then another, different appt for USG.
I have not called the office yet and am not sure what the procedure is after you have MC, I had MC in April '14 :(, I should update my signature.

Maybe my OB will see me sooner this time? Anyhow, I am going overseas in 2 wks and will see a Dr. there.

Kazy- the digital I took was First Response.


----------



## Kazy

Amarles said:


> Ladies, I can relate as well, with my insurance my OB won't see me until I am past 8 wks :( and then another, different appt for USG.
> I have not called the office yet and am not sure what the procedure is after you have MC, I had MC in April '14 :(, I should update my signature.
> 
> Maybe my OB will see me sooner this time? Anyhow, I am going overseas in 2 wks and will see a Dr. there.
> 
> Kazy- the digital I took was First Response.

FRER is supposed to be very accurate! So sounds good! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> Amarles said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I can relate as well, with my insurance my OB won't see me until I am past 8 wks :( and then another, different appt for USG.
> I have not called the office yet and am not sure what the procedure is after you have MC, I had MC in April '14 :(, I should update my signature.
> 
> Maybe my OB will see me sooner this time? Anyhow, I am going overseas in 2 wks and will see a Dr. there.
> 
> Kazy- the digital I took was First Response.
> 
> FRER is supposed to be very accurate! So sounds good! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

:) Thanks, I am very hopeful! I am 13 DPO, how about you?


----------



## kategirl

Amarles - It may just be that your levels aren't very high yet so that the difference between tests and how much hcg happened to be built up in your system right then might not have been enough to make it show. I know I had a HUGE difference in my tests on Monday - the morning with FMU was a barely-there thing that almost looked like an evap, but the evening one was definitely a line. Here's a pic that has two tests I did this morning that were dipped into the same exact sample, but see how the top one is lighter?
 



Attached Files:







Regular 7.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Amarles

kategirl said:


> Kazy - Unfortunately my urine test t the clinic was negative yesterday (the RN said that it is a fairly crappy test and won't show until you're over 4 week or even later) and I can't get matched with an OB or make an appointment until after I get a positive, so I'm in limbo right now. My previous OB wanted to see me at 8 weeks (and didn't do a pregnancy test until then) but now I'm with different insurance with different rules so I don't know if they'll wait until 8 weeks or 12 weeks.

FX you get your positive soon!


----------



## Amarles

kategirl said:


> Amarles - It may just be that your levels aren't very high yet so that the difference between tests and how much hcg happened to be built up in your system right then might not have been enough to make it show. I know I had a HUGE difference in my tests on Monday - the morning with FMU was a barely-there thing that almost looked like an evap, but the evening one was definitely a line. Here's a pic that has two tests I did this morning that were dipped into the same exact sample, but see how the top one is lighter?

you tests look good!
did you test blood HCG after MC? I had to test until levels dropped to 0.


----------



## kategirl

Amarles said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Amarles - It may just be that your levels aren't very high yet so that the difference between tests and how much hcg happened to be built up in your system right then might not have been enough to make it show. I know I had a HUGE difference in my tests on Monday - the morning with FMU was a barely-there thing that almost looked like an evap, but the evening one was definitely a line. Here's a pic that has two tests I did this morning that were dipped into the same exact sample, but see how the top one is lighter?
> 
> you tests look good!
> did you test blood HCG after MC? I had to test until levels dropped to 0.Click to expand...

No. I was only 4w3d this time, and with my previous CP (at 5w3d) they had told me I just had to get a negative hpt and that's all that mattered.


----------



## Kazy

Kate girl- Your tests look good! Even the non digis are solid positive too. 
I've decided I will so no more testing since I had a positive. Since the cheapies se to be all over the place I refuse to dive myself crazy anymore. I literally threw my extra tests away. Let's hope I can stick to that!!


----------



## Kazy

Oh and I think I'm 11dpo. Had a weird cycle though so not positive on that.

LMP has my due date may 1 and FF has may 9.


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, Kazy!

I think I'll keep testing, but I'm not worried if the lines are lighter or darker, as long as they're still there. I know there's variability in the tests, urine, etc. Though I'll probably cut back to every couple days once I hit 4 weeks or so. And I have two more digi's, but I've saving those as a just in case (if I get really worried or if my clinic's tests still keep showing negatives or something).


----------



## Amarles

it is hard to refrain from testing, I know I will probably test again tonight! :dohh:

On the positive note, I have read that there are very rarely false positive test :)


----------



## Kazy

I have read the same. Unless you are on certain medications there really aren't false positives. 

Especially on multiple tests! Well I said in trying not to test.....lol. 

I never had trouble conceiving before this time. It's been about a year since we started. I always took it for granted! Now I know too much info and it adds to the worry! 

But I'm believing for all of us a happy healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## kategirl

I keep testing and getting really nice dark lines, and I am having some symptoms... but I'm still really worried about this pregnancy. I don't remember being this worried and hesitant when I was pregnant with my daughter (which was also after a CP). Maybe it's because this was only a couple weeks after the CP? Or maybe it's just because the first time I thought it was just a fluke/bad luck, and now that I've had two I'm more worried that something is wrong and it'll keep happening? Maybe it's because I know so many more people now (through these boards) that have had multiple MC or MMC so I feel like it's more of a chance? I'm hoping once I get to 6 weeks or so I'll calm down more.


----------



## RainbowAlee

Hi Ladies, I had my BFP this morning for baby #2. My LG is 1 and we had a MC in the summer 2012. I'm so excited about this baby, specially because we were only trying for 3 months. I'm hoping I can join the group. I'm new to baby and bump and still learning how to use it :p


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, RainbowAlee! When's your due date?


----------



## Amarles

kategirl said:


> I keep testing and getting really nice dark lines, and I am having some symptoms... but I'm still really worried about this pregnancy. I don't remember being this worried and hesitant when I was pregnant with my daughter (which was also after a CP). Maybe it's because this was only a couple weeks after the CP? Or maybe it's just because the first time I thought it was just a fluke/bad luck, and now that I've had two I'm more worried that something is wrong and it'll keep happening? Maybe it's because I know so many more people now (through these boards) that have had multiple MC or MMC so I feel like it's more of a chance? I'm hoping once I get to 6 weeks or so I'll calm down more.

I'm right there with you Kate girl!
We are not even so excited this time but rather cautious! And I keep testing because I still can't believe I'm BFP!


----------



## Amarles

Welcome to the board Rainbow!


----------



## Kazy

Welcome rainbow! Please join us. :)

It is so hard to relax and not worry. I just try and picture me holding this new little baby next May. That helps a bit. But I have a feeling that I will have tonight off worry this entire pregnancy. I think it will just make me love my current kids and new baby even more.


----------



## RainbowAlee

Thanks Ladies :) So excited!! 

@kategirl my due date is the 7th May. I'm still in shock! I had a full year of trying to conceive my baby girl (I had a 12 week MC before getting PG with her). This time it took 3 months ttc to get a massive BFP at 11dpo. I'm keeping everything crossed that all will be well. I'm having AF type cramps all day... It worries me a bit, but I remember having some last time.


----------



## klsltsp

OMG ladies I am freaking out... after a cp last august then a mmc last october and a very very odd situation... I took a test last night and forgot to check it.. hahaha I'm trying to check on the sly.. well went to have a shower this evening and saw a very faint line... so did another test and saw another faint line.. going to try fmu tomorrow and see what happens... today I am 11 dpo I think...

I will be high risk, didn't get the okay to have another baby until June 2014... only bd twice this month... my doc will see me ASAP will do an ultrasound early to see where baby has implanted, as long as it's "high" in the uterus we're good to go, if it's low I have to terminate... long story but for me if it's low it's potentially life threatening to me, so not worth the risk.. since I have 2 DS's at home...

Not sure how I'm going to sleep tonight and how I'm going to test tomorrow am on the sly... sigh very confusing!!! hahaha

congrats ladies... it's going to be crazy I think until we all pass the 3 month mark... I hope that's when it will get less stressful....

Chat soon tomorrow!!

Good night!

Kim


----------



## Kazy

Welcome klsltsp. Hoping you get a darker line tomorrow! Praying your little beam is nice and high. :)


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks kazy. . Apparently over 95% of the time they implant high and doc said he doesn't expect lightning to strike me twice haha so we will see!!!


----------



## Kazy

How early will they do Us?


----------



## klsltsp

They told us no earlier than 5 wks. We are thinking of going before the heart would be beating just in case we have to terminate. ... but we want to be far enough so they can see what they need to. . So hard since things change so much by the day so early... so I figure once I am sure then I will call my ob and see when he wants it..

When will you get your first u/s? 

Kim


----------



## Kazy

I don't know for sure. I have one scheduled at 12 weeks right now. I am getting blood work done and they may do an earlier one depending on results. I will have results tomorrow Am. Can't wait!! I think if I ask my doctor will let me come on sooner. We also have a private place here that isn't linked to an OB that does them at 8 weeks for only $40. They also do 4D gender reveals at 16weeks for $80. Never been to them but if in feeling nervous I may go.


----------



## RainbowAlee

In in Uk and I will be seeing the midwife around 8 weeks. We don't do blood tests here... So it will be a long wait for me. We have a scan at 12 weeks and another at 20 weeks normally, but last time I ended up with earlier and later scans to check baby was ok! 

Has anyone told anyone else?


----------



## Amarles

i will be seeing OB by 6/7 wks, privte appt. otherwise through my insurance, visit at 8 wks, u/g by 12 wks, and genetic blood test by 10 wks.

i have told my cousin, i had to talk to someone!

does anyone feel as crappy as i am?i have a bad headache for 2 days now, it woke me up at night :(


----------



## Kazy

I've told a few family members but probably won't tell anyone else until US.


----------



## kategirl

I finally got a positive urine test at my doctor's, so I can finally start the process.

Unfortunately, the process with my new insurance is to see an OB coordinator at 8 weeks who will then help me pick an OB and will order an ultrasound and labs. I won't see my OB until 12 weeks. I'll also get an ultrasound at 20 weeks.


----------



## kategirl

So it's weird, every due date calculator I look at says that I should be due May 10th (Mother's Day!) if my period started August 3rd (based on a 28 day cycle), but the RN at my doctor's just told me May 12th based on a 28 day cycle. Huh?


----------



## Amarles

kategirl said:


> So it's weird, every due date calculator I look at says that I should be due May 10th (Mother's Day!) if my period started August 3rd (based on a 28 day cycle), but the RN at my doctor's just told me May 12th based on a 28 day cycle. Huh?


katiegirl, have you tried calculating from the date you conceived? I think you should select a day after ovulation

My due date is May 5 I think


----------



## kategirl

Amarles said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> So it's weird, every due date calculator I look at says that I should be due May 10th (Mother's Day!) if my period started August 3rd (based on a 28 day cycle), but the RN at my doctor's just told me May 12th based on a 28 day cycle. Huh?
> 
> 
> katiegirl, have you tried calculating from the date you conceived? I think you should select a day after ovulation
> 
> My due date is May 5 I thinkClick to expand...

Either way I calculate, it seems like it's May 10th! I think I'll probably go with that until I actually see my OB.


----------



## Kazy

Yeah May 10th would be based on the 28 days. That's weird. Plus Mother's Day is perfect. 
I'm pretty sure my date is behind and am kind of hoping mine gets moved to May 10th. :)
My blood work came back today and numbers doubled. I go back again Tuesday to make sure they continue to go up.


----------



## klsltsp

Kazy congrats on the numbers going up!!

Katie good news that you got the positive urine test. Also with my last DS I had the same thing, the date was never the same as the on-line calculators.. not sure why.. lol

I did another test today, the line is slightly darker.. wasn't able to use FMU... I really want to get a FRER but not sure I'll be able to sneak out, we're both off on vacation this year.

It's funny, the plan was always another baby, but with a whole year passing we were starting to get used to there not being another one... don't get me wrong I'm super happy and hope this little one sticks, but I'm afraid to tell my OH... going to hide it for a little bit, maybe long enough to be sure that everything is okay.. so I'll need you ladies to chat with since I'm not telling anyone... thank goodness fall is starting since I show VERY early...

I could get bloodwork I'm sure if I wanted it.. I think I'm going to wait until I get a super strong bfp...

Also my EDD would be 10 May too!!! hahaha I have a 23 day cycle though.. and I will be having a c-section at 37 weeks at the latest...

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Kim


----------



## kategirl

Yay for good numbers, Kazy!


----------



## kategirl

I just realized that they accidently scheduled me early; they said I'd have to wait until 8 weeks to come and do the paperwork and pick an OB and get set up for tests, but I'll only be 7w2d. Heehee. 3 and a half weeks to go!


----------



## Kazy

Yeah ! I actually have my annual exam with my OB scheduled at 7wks. I decided to not tell them that when I called for my appointment. That way I can try and convince my doctor to give me am early ultrasound. If she won't then I will probably pay out f pocket since it's only $40.


----------



## klsltsp

:) hehe Kate and kazy lol

And kazy $40 is crazy affordable!!

Afm well test today was darker... still wasn't fmu. .. we are on holidays so it's been hard to test on the sly..

Am I am still in denial lol... I am lucky in that I will have ultrasounds every 2 weeks... maybe even more frequent.. they need to check the thickness of my uterus wall and I think they are going to be writing a paper on my case ... lol


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you please due 8th of May

This is my second baby hopefully, my history, I had 4 miscarriages before asked my GP to transfer me to Dr shehata team in Epsom, they were great, and for first time my pregnancy passed the 7 weeks, and carried the my baby until 24 weeks, and had very bad pain, luckily for me I was at my brothers house, which is walking distance to kings college hospital, which I later found out were the best for premature births. I delivered my baby naturally within 2 hours, and I was told if I didnt make it in time, I could have lost him. my baby is happy 10 months old baby, he doesnt have any major issues but still need oxygen support, and he is weaned off it gradually.

Yesterday, we found out we are pregnant again, I am happy, I wanted at least another one, and I am not young but I am very nervous, with my history with miscarriages, and now premature birth, even though my early birth was due urine infection that was not detected, they keep asking me for a sample to confirm, they asked me for 3 samples!! Before I got back results, I delivered him.


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, hur! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, but hopefully your new doctor will be able to help like the last time. I'm so glad your LO is alright after such an early birth!


----------



## hur575

kategirl said:


> Welcome, hur! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, but hopefully your new doctor will be able to help like the last time. I'm so glad your LO is alright after such an early birth!


Thank you, best of luck to you too xxx


----------



## Kazy

Welcome HUr. So sorry
For your your losses. Praying this time you have a full 9 months!


----------



## hur575

Kazy said:


> Welcome HUr. So sorry
> For your your losses. Praying this time you have a full 9 months!

Thank you, yes hoping for full term this time, and get to moan how long it is taken, I didn't even feel the kicks lol

Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Curlymikes

I want to join! I just got my bfp last night at 9dpo! I am happy but scared too. I have had 2 mcs and a cp in the last year. I am hoping this is our rainbow! My edd is May 13. I will have an early scan, but I am not sure when. I would like to wait until 8 weeks but I don't know if I will be able to :). 

I have been really nervous. Anyone else?


----------



## Kazy

Welcome curly! Yes, it's hard not to be nervous. I find sometimes I'm totally fine and other times ready to panic. It's such a vulnerable place to be with no control!

How is everyone feeling? Anyone have any symptoms yet?


----------



## hur575

Curlymikes said:


> I want to join! I just got my bfp last night at 9dpo! I am happy but scared too. I have had 2 mcs and a cp in the last year. I am hoping this is our rainbow! My edd is May 13. I will have an early scan, but I am not sure when. I would like to wait until 8 weeks but I don't know if I will be able to :).
> 
> I have been really nervous. Anyone else?



Welcome here, I am nervous too, I am trying to take it one day at time but I know, one minute I am fine, and suddenly I panic, I am also planning early scan, I want it by 8 weeks, as if it is earlier, and they dont see anything, I will have more to worry about.


----------



## hur575

Kazy said:


> How is everyone feeling? Anyone have any symptoms yet?

nothing here apart from heart burn, and high sense of smell, I keep smelling everything, the bin in the kitchen while I am setting in the living room. no one else smell it lol


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, Curly!

I've been a little nauseous on and off, kind of extra tired, and doing anything (like taking a short walk or washing the dishes) wears me out and makes me nauseous.


----------



## kategirl

Today is when AF would have come, but no sign of her. I've felt kind of like I'm about to get AF and I've been nervous about it all day, but I know that can also be normal. At the same time, I've also been feeling more hopeful yesterday and today. The first few weeks of pregnancy are so nerve wracking when you've had a loss or two!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hur575

kategirl said:


> Today is when AF would have come, but no sign of her. I've felt kind of like I'm about to get AF and I've been nervous about it all day, but I know that can also be normal. At the same time, I've also been feeling more hopeful yesterday and today. The first few weeks of pregnancy are so nerve wracking when you've had a loss or two!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I agree it is nerve wracking the first few weeks, I have been feeling like my period is showing up too, too many visits to the loo and checking. 

I feel it is going so slow, I am in annual leave too this week, and it is even slower, I just wanted to fast forward to my first scan.


----------



## Kazy

Same here. First few weeks are scary. But I had MC at almost 11 weeks so I have a bit to go before I cross that milestone. I so thankful for my 3 kiddos. They are a reminder to me everyday that my body can do this!!


----------



## klsltsp

Yup here too :) slow slow slow... I did a FRER last night, definate bfp.. going to check tonight and tomorrow to make sure it's not another chemical...

I still have not told OH... he found one of the packages from a hpt yesterday and he flipped... so I'm a little afraid to tell him... in the past he's always said that he would love for me to hide it as long as I could... so for now that's what I am doing... I tend to get bad ms starting around 6 weeks though soo....

feeling like af is coming too..

hur we've been on leave too :) back to work Tuesday...

I've been nauseous off and on.. trying to eat as much yummy food as I can lol

I am trying to decide when to call my doc... I am still in denial lol

Hope that everyone is doing well :)

Kim


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for May rainbows! I've got one on board! Lets hope baby sticks this time. I'm mostly ok but I only just got my :bfp: today on my 30th birthday of all days! I know the worry will settle in so I just hope I get some good ms and strong symptoms to get me through till I can hear baby's heart beat on my doppler! 

So far I have sensitive nips (I'm still nursing my nearly 18 month old) weird dreams, tiredness, nothing super noticeable like last time. My ms usually kicks in around 5-7 weeks. 

Congrats everyone and we can all be basket cases together!


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> Welcome curly! Yes, it's hard not to be nervous. I find sometimes I'm totally fine and other times ready to panic. It's such a vulnerable place to be with no control!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Anyone have any symptoms yet?

Welcome all the new ladies!!!

I am 4w 6d today, do not have many symptoms, but I get tired easily. 
I try not to be nervous, although I too have to wait past my last MC time, 11 wks, to feel a relief. 
Any vitamins suggestions?

Wishing healthy pregnancies to all you ladies.


----------



## Kelly9

I take pregvit and like it but its by prescription.

I'll be waiting a long time to get past my loss dates, my blighted ovum resulted in D&C at 9+3 and I also lost my first daughter at 5 months gestation due to a rare condition, though it's not genetic so hopefully I'll relax a little once I get out of first trimester.


----------



## Amarles

Kelly9 said:


> I take pregvit and like it but its by prescription.
> 
> I'll be waiting a long time to get past my loss dates, my blighted ovum resulted in D&C at 9+3 and I also lost my first daughter at 5 months gestation due to a rare condition, though it's not genetic so hopefully I'll relax a little once I get out of first trimester.

Thanks Kelly!

I wish you healthy pregnancy and healthy baby!

I'm seeing OB in 4 wks so I buy vitamins for now, I use Garden of life Raw. With previous preg. they would give me nausea, not this time, but it still may be early for the symptoms.

I also cannot stop drinking coffee, I get migraines if I don't drink coffee in the morning. My regular BP is 90/60 so I am basically sleeping- walking all day long. :sleep:


----------



## Kelly9

I am so tired! I also have low bp typically 98/58. The vitamins I take are divided into 2 pills one you take in the morning the other at night and it helps with the constipation that the iron amounts in regular pills cause. 

I'm going to go make a decaf coffee now.... maybe a pumpkin spice latte mmm!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Amarles said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome curly! Yes, it's hard not to be nervous. I find sometimes I'm totally fine and other times ready to panic. It's such a vulnerable place to be with no control!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Anyone have any symptoms yet?
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies!!!
> 
> I am 4w 6d today, do not have many symptoms, but I get tired easily.
> I try not to be nervous, although I too have to wait past my last MC time, 11 wks, to feel a relief.
> Any vitamins suggestions?
> 
> Hoping to join you guys soon, but if not I am ok with that God will bless me when the time is right. However, I wanted to say that Zita West has some fabulous prenatals if you are here in the UK. They are expensive but I think they are pretty fabulous. I would also recommend trying to find OMEGA 3s that are specially for pregnancy. They are great for thinning the blood as is red grape juice not from concentrate as well as fresh ginger; also great for nausea.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## kategirl

I was checking CM (checking for pink since I keep feeling like AF is coming) and noticed my cervix feels more open than it did. Maybe it's nothing and it's still tightly closed higher up? But I'm not feeling very hopeful right now. :(


----------



## hur575

kategirl said:


> I was checking CM (checking for pink since I keep feeling like AF is coming) and noticed my cervix feels more open than it did. Maybe it's nothing and it's still tightly closed higher up? But I'm not feeling very hopeful right now. :(

How do you check cervix? 

finger cross for you that everything is good, and go on carry your baby healthy 9 months


----------



## hur575

Regarding vitamins, I am in the same regime that I was on for my last pregnancy. 25ug vitamin d, follic acid 400 ug, aspirin 75 mg, omega 3 DHA, and multi vitamins, also on steroid and progesterone suppositories.


----------



## Kelly9

Kate your cervix can feel more open on the outside after having had a baby already mine always feels like it's slightly open but it's not inside. Keep your fingers out of there! Take a deep breath and keep yourself busy!


----------



## Kazy

I agree with Kelly Kate. Don't worry about the cervix feeling slightly open. After you've had a baby that's normal and I know depending on the time of day and activity it can change.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ok ... Line darker than yesterday. Praying it's a sticky as then I maybe able to join you guys for a May baby !!!!!! So happy I cried this morning. All this will explain the mental cramping in the night. Argh !!! Baby love to all ;) xxxx


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi, I hope that line stays there and you can join us for May babies!


----------



## kategirl

Does anyone else still not really feel like you're pregnant yet? It's like on the medication commercials where they say "Don't take this if you may be pregnant...", well I feel like I MAY be pregnant but not yet like I AM pregnant. I feel like I'm in a second version of the TWW until I actually get an ultrasound done. It's not exactly that I'm anxious about losing it, it's more like I don't even know for sure if I'm pregnant. Does anyone else feel like this? I don't remember feeling like this with my daughter - that I was pretty much sure that everything was going to be just fine and there was nothing to worry about. Maybe it's because I've had a second loss since then?

On the upside, I'm not as far along as either of my CPs yet, but I've gone longer after the BFP than either CP! For the longer CP I started bleeding on the evening of the 7th day after the BFP, and this is my 8th day after my BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## hur575

Best of luck Chrissi1981

I have seen my GP today luckily she wrote me the prescription I need, and referred me to the team who saw me for my last pregnancy, they gave me early scans last time, so hopefully, I get to see my bean. 

I still don't feel pregnant, I know it is early and slowwwwww


----------



## hur575

kategirl said:


> Does anyone else still not really feel like you're pregnant yet? It's like on the medication commercials where they say "Don't take this if you may be pregnant...", well I feel like I MAY be pregnant but not yet like I AM pregnant. I feel like I'm in a second version of the TWW until I actually get an ultrasound done. It's not exactly that I'm anxious about losing it, it's more like I don't even know for sure if I'm pregnant. Does anyone else feel like this? I don't remember feeling like this with my daughter - that I was pretty much sure that everything was going to be just fine and there was nothing to worry about. Maybe it's because I've had a second loss since then?
> 
> On the upside, I'm not as far along as either of my CPs yet, but I've gone longer after the BFP than either CP! For the longer CP I started bleeding on the evening of the 7th day after the BFP, and this is my 8th day after my BFP! :thumbup:


I didn't read this when I wrote mine but I feel exactly the same, I don't feel pregnant at all, but even with my last I didn't feel pregnant, and I was told the medication that I am on mask the symptoms but still this time it feels nothing. 
Maybe last time I was just not expecting much, so when I actually saw a heart beat on my 6th week scan I was overwhelmed, with this one, it doesn't feel anything!


----------



## kategirl

I do actually have some symptoms, but I keep feeling like I must be imagining them (like in the TWW) or like I'm PMSing. I don't have that feeling of thinking "I'm pregnant!" 10 millions times a day like I have with the past 3 pregnancies. I don't know, it's not exactly bad, it's just weird!


----------



## Kelly9

I find it hard to believe but only because with my husbands male factor I didn't think it would happen so fast so I mostly feel ok about it, had some tan cm last night but I think it was just from dtd the night before so taking sexy time off for the next little while. I never really feel pregnant until I either start showing or feel movement because there is nothing visible to remind you of it constantly.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I feel a little the same too. Especially with these cramps that I am having they feel so much like pms. Baby dust to all of you xxx


----------



## Kazy

I feel the same way. For the first time I almost feel like I should be guarded or something. I don't have bad symptoms yet either. I usually don't until about 7 weeks if I get any at all.


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't mind not having symptoms but sometimes they do help reassure. I wasn't to sick with my son (first pregnancy) just a bit nauseated for a couple of weeks 7-10 I think. With my two girls I puked till 17 and 18 weeks! With the mc in may I was nauseated early on and off and with this one just small amounts of nausea nothing bad yet... but with the other pregnancies the ms started between 5.5-7 weeks so there's still time for that.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Good morning ladies !!

So I splurged and got this !! I cannot believe it happened so blooming quickly again !! Here's to a healthy easy nine months... A yummy slice of cake mmmmm delicious :dust:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kategirl

Yay, Chrissi!


----------



## Kazy

Yeah Chrissi! 

I got final blood work back today and HCG is doubling as it should.


----------



## Kazy

Dr. just called and asked if I wanted to have an early scan! So now I get to go in just 3 weeks (previously scheduled in 6 weeks). YEAH!
:happydance:


----------



## klsltsp

Chrissi awesome numbers!!!

Kazy yipee on the u/s.

AFM well I still haven't told OH :) LOL

I also called my doc today, he booked an u/s for me next week (wed), I should be 5+4, we are hoping to see where the baby has implanted, we know that it'll be too early for the heartbeat, but that's intentional since if the baby has implanted low in my uterus I have to terminate and we'd like to do that before the heart has started beating.

I'm trying not to stress, my doc said lightning should not strike me twice... last time I had an ectopic on my c-section scar... very very rare, essentially the baby implanted right on my scar... so fingers crossed and only 1 week to wait!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!

Kim


----------



## kategirl

Kazy, that's awesome!


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> Dr. just called and asked if I wanted to have an early scan! So now I get to go in just 3 weeks (previously scheduled in 6 weeks). YEAH!
> :happydance:

good news Kazy!

I also got a call from my Dr.'s office and am going in tomorrow for blood work, they will determine tomorrow if I should have an USG next week. yay! I can't wait!


----------



## george83

Hi ladies, congratulations on all your rainbows I'm hoping you all have little sticky beans in there and especially ones that stay put for longer than 24 weeks - i cam not imagine how scary that was. Im hoping I'm not too late and wondered if could I join you please? I've got ds1 who is 3, we had a mmc and then had our rainbow baby in January (ds2). Whilst we were planning #3 falling pregnant this soon has been a massive shock I haven't even told my oh half yet. After losing our angel baby I know how much of a blessing each baby is but I'm struggling to believe this is happening now. It would be nice to have some ladies to chat too


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome george :)

Kazy thats awesome!

Wish I could get blood work and a scan but I'm a nurse and trying to get hired at the health centre so I'm thinking I'll hold off and getting my pregnancy confirmed this time lol! I'll settle for being able to pick up the heartbeat on my doppler around 8 weeks. Less then 4 to go!


----------



## Kazy

Welcome George!!


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, George!

I'm having bad cramping this evening. I haven't taken a test since yesterday morning, but at that point the line was still really dark. I guess now I'm just waiting to see if anything happens or it just turns out to just be nothing.


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Welcome, George!
> 
> I'm having bad cramping this evening. I haven't taken a test since yesterday morning, but at that point the line was still really dark. I guess now I'm just waiting to see if anything happens or it just turns out to just be nothing.

Your baby to be is just making themselves extra comfy hun. I'm still crampy at 12dpo but I'm assuming it's still nestling into my womb. 

Xxx


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, these were worse cramps than I've ever felt while pregnant before, but they got a lot better after dinner, so I'm hoping it was nothing. This morning I decided to take a test (Wondfo) and the line is the same color as the control! This is the first day it is. :happydance:


----------



## klsltsp

Kate sorry to hear about the cramping... sure it's nothing. 

I didn't do a free today but I haven't had one yet that is as dark as the control line... it worries me... I am 4 w4d today too.. so hard not to worry... I keep trying to not stress.. know that I have an us next wed sept 10th... then I can stress lol I just hope that I am far enough for them to see what they need to.

Have a good day!!


----------



## klsltsp

Welcome George. .. I too have not yet told my other half... I have known for over a week now.... :)


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp - Don't worry if your line doesn't get as dark as the control. Some people's never do, some tests don't get as dark as the control, and for some women it does but just takes a really long time. I know that some of the Wondfo progressions I've looked at never get a line darker than the control.


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Kate. . So hard not to worry :) I didn't test this often with either of my two previous ds' s but now after 2 losses... sigh.. here are my tests today is cd 28 for me.. I have a 23 day cycle..
 



Attached Files:







Tests.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kelly9

My frers are way darker then control now (I've always have had high hcg levels with pregnancies) but my ic tests are just getting as dark as control now. I didn't do a frer today but thats cause the test line was stealing ink from the control yesterday lol. I still have 5 left though so I'll use them eventually. I'll do a frer tomorrow then maybe my last digi on sunday at 5 weeks. 

And yes eveyones hcg is different some never get as dark as others do and I always find my second morning urine gives me a stronger line then first lol.


----------



## kategirl

My parents are coming to visit this weekend, and then we're going home for a wedding and will see my husband's parents the next weekend. I think we'll be telling both of them when we see them. Eeep.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Anyone else experiencing crazy dreams early in their pregnancies ? Dreamt of mis carrying again last night after inhaling second hand cigarette smoke... I hate cigarettes !!! It's difficult to avoid in London. Driving me nuts especially as I'm so healthy.

I'm also part constipated (I never suffer with constipation. I eat a lot of vegetable protein, nuts and good fats, and drink loads of filtered water .... I'm usually always on the loo lol. This pregnancy is different. 

I'm more crampy wasn't last time, smells are making me feel icky, I had a major mood swing yesterday with the girl I look after, i am getting achey and feeling heavy with my legs. 

Anyone else feeling like this so early on ?? 

Xxx


----------



## george83

I'm having loads of cramps too and am so paranoid about another mc. I've had mood swings in that I'm so emotional and crying at everything but I'm not sure if its too early to be baby related or just coincidence. 

Everybody at work was talking about babies yesterday and it was so hard I wish I was more excited about this pregnancy - not that I'd be telling work people yet. My cb digital said 2-3 this morning which was earlier than I expected. 

Hope the rest of you are feeling ok today? Good luck with telling parents - that's so exciting!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

wow kate good luck telling your parents... hahaha I still haven't told OH LOL

Chrissy no crazy dreams here... my only symptoms are sore bbs and on an off nauseau.. nothing too bad yet all tolerable.

AFM I'm not feeling too positive this morning... I did another FRER and it's the same, so no progression over the last 3 days and still not darker than the control line... it's close but not quite... anyway wait until Wednesday and see what the u/s says and then ask for bloodwork...

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Kim


----------



## hur575

Hi all,

I am out ladies, I started bleeding this morning, and I went to EPU, and it was all over!
Best of luck to you all , wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

ahh hur575 I'm soo sorry. Big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## Amarles

I am very sorry hur :hugs:


----------



## Amarles

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> wow kate good luck telling your parents... hahaha I still haven't told OH LOL
> 
> Chrissy no crazy dreams here... my only symptoms are sore bbs and on an off nauseau.. nothing too bad yet all tolerable.
> 
> AFM I'm not feeling too positive this morning... I did another FRER and it's the same, so no progression over the last 3 days and still not darker than the control line... it's close but not quite... anyway wait until Wednesday and see what the u/s says and then ask for bloodwork...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> 
> Kim

Hi Kim,

for some ladies test will never show darker test line that the control line. Keep positive!

Wishing you good weekend as well!


p.s. I also have not told my family yet. My mother wants me to make drinks for guests tomorrow night for their annual backyard party, lol. I am not sure how I will hide my alcohol free drinks and pretend to be buzzed! :winkwink:


----------



## george83

hur575 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am out ladies, I started bleeding this morning, and I went to EPU, and it was all over!
> Best of luck to you all , wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies xxxx

I'm so so sorry sweetie, I wish there was something I could say or do, hope your coping ok x x


----------



## george83

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> wow kate good luck telling your parents... hahaha I still haven't told OH LOL
> 
> Chrissy no crazy dreams here... my only symptoms are sore bbs and on an off nauseau.. nothing too bad yet all tolerable.
> 
> AFM I'm not feeling too positive this morning... I did another FRER and it's the same, so no progression over the last 3 days and still not darker than the control line... it's close but not quite... anyway wait until Wednesday and see what the u/s says and then ask for bloodwork...
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!
> 
> Kim

I still haven't told my oh yet either! Have you thought about when you'll do it? I can imagine mine getting all excited about it which scares me in case we end up losing it again. 

I also wouldn't worry about the darkness of the line it all depends in so many different things, I'm sure everything will be ok x x


----------



## Kelly9

Hur I'm so sorry :hugs: 

I did my test on my birthday so I woke up peed on a stick then went out with said positive stick said to my husband, "you knocked me up for my birthday" gave him a giant kiss then went back to bed for a sleep in lol! I've told one close friend IRL and thats it. We'll keep in on the down low from everyone for a while. We'll be visiting family this month and next so maybe right before we leave if we can find the heartbeat on my doppler we'll tell our parents and siblings I'd be 10 weeks then. Everyone else gets to wait till whenever.


----------



## klsltsp

thanks ladies, I'm trying to stay positive, I found on my old cell phone pictures of FRER's from my second DS and my mmc last fall and both looked the same as what mine look like right now, so I'm guessing that mine never get dark.

george as for when I plan on telling OH... sigh.. I'm scared to, we decided about 2 weeks ago that we weren't going to have any more... I knew there was still a chance but we had only BD 1 time last month so figured what are the odds... I have an u/s on wednesday to make sure that the baby is implanted in the right place, so I'm definately going to try and wait until then... but since it will still be too soon to see the heartbeat, I may wait until my next u/s once we see a good heartbeat to tell him... because I'll be high risk, I should have u/s every 1 - 2 weeks, but if ms kicks in like usual around 6 weeks I'm not going to be able to hide it... How about you, do you have any plans on telling him?

Amarles good luck making drinks and stuff.. maybe since you'll be making them it should be easier to make a virgin one, I would think it would be harder if you had to ask for the drinks...


----------



## Kazy

I'm so sorry hur. **bug hugs**

I found out today my progesterone is low. So I'll be starting on those next week. I've never had that problem before so hopefully the medicine will fix it and everything will be good to go.


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> I'm so sorry hur. **bug hugs**
> 
> I found out today my progesterone is low. So I'll be starting on those next week. I've never had that problem before so hopefully the medicine will fix it and everything will be good to go.

Hi Kazy,

progesterone cream or pills?


----------



## george83

Klsltsp I'm thinking very similar things to you. We totally did not plan this baby for now so I'm thinking if I can keep it a secret from him until I know there's something there then I might do. I think I'm nearer 5 weeks so if I can get a scan for between 7/8 weeks and then tell him. Then I'm probably going to have to tell my immediate family straight after to as my mum has booked us a big family holiday for next April which we now might not be able to do and I know she's going to be livid with me - I cry every time I think of telling her. 

Kazy I hope the progesterone works, you seem relatively calm about it, I think I'd be panicking!


----------



## Kazy

It will be a suppository. I can't get it until Wednesday because I'm currently on vacation in disney world. 

I am trying my best not to panic george83. :) it's a bit of a battle but I know there is nothing I can do except pray all goes well. Dr. Said I am on the very low of normal so waiting to take it is ok and more of a precaution. So hopefully they are right!


----------



## Kelly9

Kls why are you high risk? 

Kazy I'm sure it'll be fine then.

I don't know how you ladies can keep it from your OH! I thought once I'd wait a day or two but just couldn't I was acting all funny and he knew something was up haha.


----------



## klsltsp

Kazy I wouldn't worry too much I think your doc would have told you if you needed it right away. Enjoy Disney! !

Kelly in the past it's been hard to keep this from oh.. I couldn't do it but this time it's surprisingly easy. If he asks me I will tell him but he's such a worrier so I would rather have some more info first...

I am high risk because last fall I had a mmc baby implanted on my c section scar.. I miscarried but some tissue stayed stuck in my scar and continued to grow. . Ended up with a mass all of the way through my uterus wall... almost ruptured.. almost needed a hysterectomy but they were able to save my uterus. .. they weren't sure if I would be able to carry another baby since they weren't sure if my uterus wall would return to being thick enough... finally got the okay in June of this year. . They said all that will be different is lots of u/s to keep an eye on the thickness of my wall. .. I am not allowed to contract at all so as soon as they think baby is ready they will section me. We are aiming for 37 wks. They font have a lot of data on this sort of thing so I think they will be using me as a study :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok! Well I wish you the best and that baby stays put till 37 weeks!


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> It will be a suppository. I can't get it until Wednesday because I'm currently on vacation in disney world.
> 
> I am trying my best not to panic george83. :) it's a bit of a battle but I know there is nothing I can do except pray all goes well. Dr. Said I am on the very low of normal so waiting to take it is ok and more of a precaution. So hopefully they are right!

hi Kazy, you can get progesterone cream immediately at whole foods or other health stores if it makes you feel better.

i hate when Dr.s do that, they tell you something, but do not take immediate action, you worry and it turns out there was nothing to worry about really.


----------



## kategirl

Well, I just was in the bathroom and noticed some colored discharge on my panties. It looks more brown than red/pink, so I have fx that it's just normal discharge. I know it can be normal, but of course I worry that it's something more. It took a Wondfo yesterday and the line was still dark, but I haven't had as many symptoms the last couple days. We'll see.


----------



## kategirl

Still tan/brown discharge this morning. I know it can be normal, but I have a bad feeling about it. Luckily we haven't gotten a chance to tell my parents yet.


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Still tan/brown discharge this morning. I know it can be normal, but I have a bad feeling about it. Luckily we haven't gotten a chance to tell my parents yet.

A lot of women get breakthrough bleeding so I read. Do you have cramping ? I pray that everything goes well for you lovely lady xxx


----------



## kategirl

No real cramping, but I didn't get any the previous two times I lost them either (I got mild cramping even less than usual with AF, and only after the real bleeding had started).


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> No real cramping, but I didn't get any the previous two times I lost them either (I got mild cramping even less than usual with AF, and only after the real bleeding had started).

Oh honey I can only imagine how you are feeling right now. Can you contact someone tomorrow if it doesn't stop ?

Hope things will be ok.

Xxx


----------



## kategirl

Well, there's not really anything to be done even if it doesn't stop (especially since my dr has already said they won't see people before 8 weeks unless you're in pain). It's gotten lighter over the morning, and I'm kind of feeling okay with the idea of lossing the baby if it's meant to be. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## george83

Massive hugs to you, I can't imagine what your going through. With ds2 (which was after my mc) I had bright red bleeding at 8 weeks and then from 10-12 weeks pretty constantly, we had scans each time it started and every time it all came back fine and ds2 is now 7 months old so it isn't always a bad sign. I know that doesn't make it easier waiting to see what's going to happen. Good luck and thinking of you lots x x


----------



## kategirl

Well, it went away for a little bit, but now just turned pink. Not a good sign. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Hang in there kate! I had brown tan cm last week but I think it was just cervical irritation I also have very few symptoms and I'm usually barfing right away. Can you get some betas done? A scan at this point would be useless as it wouldn't show much anyway maybe a yoke sac if even.


----------



## kategirl

No, they won't do betas. My Wondfo this morning still had a line darker than the control, but my CM is definitely pink and watery now, so I think this is the end. No more Mother's Day baby. :(

I know some people do have spotting and go on without problems, but with my history I'm guessing not. And I was feeling so hopeful since I found out early this time. :(


----------



## Kazy

*hugs* Kate. Hoping all goes well. I have heard if many with pink and red spotting and everything being fine.


----------



## george83

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thinking of you Kate x x


----------



## klsltsp

big hugs Katie.. praying everything is okay and it's all worry for nothing :) we all understand all to well unfortunately the worry...not much anyone can say... try and stay positive!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Thanks, all! It's actually gone back to tan now, so maybe I can still hope anyway? I would expect it have gone to red by now if it's another CP. Fx it's just a scare!


----------



## klsltsp

wonderful news kate!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great :) I'm sure all is ok. 

My lack of ms is driving me bonkers, I hope it kicks in soon, it's very reassuring feeling like crap all the time and I'd very much like to feel that way now. I feel positive about this pregnancy but the lack of ms worries me! 3 more weeks till I can try to hear the heart beat on my doppler, that is SOOOOOO far away.


----------



## kategirl

So, this morning I kind of got scared since my tests were lighter than they have been. Then I wondered if maybe it was due to Hook Effect, so I dilutated my urine and tried again with at least one of them getting a better result. Top three are undiluated, bottom is diluted.

I think it's time to stop testing! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00548~2.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## klsltsp

kate I hear ya.. I just bought 2 more FRERs.... haven't tested since Friday.. terrified it will be lighter... do you know when the hook effect typically kicks in? at least I should have a better idea Wednesday what's going on... How's the spotting today? is it gone? are you having any cramps?

I'm not feeling very positive, and feeling a little guilty because of it... I want this baby... I just wish my test line was darker than the control line, which is why I bought a test but I am scared to take it hahaha

I also want to do a digi since it should be higher than the 1-2 weeks that I got last week.. but again scared!!!!

Kelly does your ms normally kick in this early? I am having waves of it, like right now :) but for me it kicks in hard core closer to 6 weeks... today I am 5+1.

I will test in an hour or so after a decent hold, I last peed about 1.5 hrs ago...

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kazy

Good news Kate!
As far as ms goes for me I don't have much. Just waves of a little nausea here and there. The only real symptom I has is crazy sore boobs. And only when I take my brae off at the end of the day. I'm 6wks 3days. But didn't have any ms with either of my boys.


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp - I've read that Hook effect usually kicks in around 8-10 weeks but can start sooner for women with high HCG levels or having multiples. Since I've gotten positive digis at 9dpo for both this pregnancy and my DD, I'm starting to think that my levels might just tend to increase pretty rapidly. My urine was also super dark this morning, so it may have been much more concentrated than normal.

Fx for really positive test results!

AFM, no spotting this morning and no cramps. My upper thighs have been sore (which feels like before AF comes), but I've been getting that on and off the whole time. I'm hoping the spotting was nothing. Well, okay, I do feel a little crampy, but I think it's because I'm a little constipated. :blush:

I was having a little MS right after I found out two weeks ago and a tiny bit last week, but that seems to have gone away for now. My boobs are a little sore on and off, I'm super hungry (most days) and I've been waking up at 5 am every day.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Why is poas so addicted ?!! Lol I have the same problem. I've decided to let things be and stop looking for symptoms and worrying it's too stressful. Also gets expensive after a while !!! 

Oh Kate I wish you all the best big :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - I used to be waaaaay better about POAS obsessively when I used to only buy digis, but I bought a 50 pack of ICs at the start of this cycle (I figured it would take us at least a few cycles) so now I feel like there's really nothing stopping me from taking them as otherwise they'll just sit under my bathroom counter forever. Lol. I also still have two more digis that I'm kind of saving just in case... Not sure why exactly.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hahaha I brought those too !!


----------



## Caseofhope

My husband and I had our first child in July of this year. Unfortunately she passed away from congenital abnormalities. It took us 2 years and some help from Clomid to have our daughter so we are somewhat shocked and overjoyed to announce baby #2 is due May 9, 2015 exactly 10 months after our daughter was born. 

We are so excited, but we do feel like we are trying not to get our hopes up. Anyone have any advice on how to get through this stressful time, or in the same situation?!?


----------



## Kazy

Welcome caseo. I so sorry for your loss. While I can't relate to a late term loss like yours we all here can relate to loss in one way or another. Hopefully you will find this group supportive and a place where you can share and be encouraged. 

What do you ladies think about me putting members of the group and due dates on the front page? I'm on vacation until later this week but could do it when I get back?


----------



## Caseofhope

Thank you! I look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## george83

Well I'm the perfect reasoning not to use digi's I tested this morning and got 2-3 weeks again but I was hoping to have got a 3+. I've booked a scan for Thursday 25 so hopefully all being well I'll know more then. 

I told my oh today too, he's more excited than me but I knew that he would be. He says he's getting the snip or we have to sleep in separate beds - I'm so exhausted I told him I'd take the separate beds!

Kazy a members list would be good if your sure your happy to do it?


----------



## george83

Caseofhope said:


> My husband and I had our first child in July of this year. Unfortunately she passed away from congenital abnormalities. It took us 2 years and some help from Clomid to have our daughter so we are somewhat shocked and overjoyed to announce baby #2 is due May 9, 2015 exactly 10 months after our daughter was born.
> 
> We are so excited, but we do feel like we are trying not to get our hopes up. Anyone have any advice on how to get through this stressful time, or in the same situation?!?

Welcome caseofhope, congratulations on your rainbow but what a difficult journey you've been on, I can not imagine how you've got through it all, hoping this time it's much easier for you x x


----------



## Kelly9

Caseofhope it will be a stressful time no matter what but you will get through it. Was your daughter's illness hereditary?

I'm all for a list of names and due dates :) I'm due May 10th!


----------



## kategirl

caseofhope, big congrats, and I hope you have a very healthy nine months and a perfect, beautiful little one at the end!

Kay - I think names and due dates at the start would be fun. :) I'm due May 10th.


----------



## Kelly9

And I have ms!!!! :yipee: I know I won't be saying that for long but it is nice for now.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, lol, even though I understand why you're happy, that still sounds odd (but then I have a bit of a phobia about throwing up :wacko:).


----------



## Kelly9

Oh Kate I HATE throwing up will do what I can to avoid it but ms isn't just barfing it's nausea. I know I'll grow tired of it soon enough but it's so reassuring for me! For the most part I've been pretty laid back about this pregnancy considering we just had another loss so it's good to have the symptoms that I had with all my successful pregnancies. My eyes are doing weird things to lol sometimes I find it hard to focus.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> Welcome caseo. I so sorry for your loss. While I can't relate to a late term loss like yours we all here can relate to loss in one way or another. Hopefully you will find this group supportive and a place where you can share and be encouraged.
> 
> What do you ladies think about me putting members of the group and due dates on the front page? I'm on vacation until later this week but could do it when I get back?

Hi hun. Is rather not be but on the list if that's ok. Sorry hun. 

Kelly I'm starting to feel nauseous on an evening. More symptoms this time than with my Blighted Ovum .,. Praying for ms lol !!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Oh Kate I HATE throwing up will do what I can to avoid it but ms isn't just barfing it's nausea. I know I'll grow tired of it soon enough but it's so reassuring for me! For the most part I've been pretty laid back about this pregnancy considering we just had another loss so it's good to have the symptoms that I had with all my successful pregnancies. My eyes are doing weird things to lol sometimes I find it hard to focus.

Yes, but the ms nausea also freaks me out. Lol. But then I'm sometimes a little special... :wacko:

Chrissi - yay for symptoms!

AFM, I resisted testing this morning (probably a good idea, the tests yesterday were all over the place even with the same sample!). The tiredness hit me yesterday afternoon like a ton of bricks and has been on and off since then. Fell asleep on the couch last night, then slept in later than I usually want to, which is very different than waking up naturally an hour before my alarm like the last two weeks! I'm also wearing maternity pants - I don't even really have bad bloat yet, but I have them from last time and all my other comfy pants are dirty. :blush:


----------



## kategirl

More beige/light brown discharge this morning again, but it's really light so I'm still hopeful that it's nothing.

Please stick and grow well, little one!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Kelly yipee for ms... I am with you, always nauseau... I have never thrown up.. my first pregnancy I was sick the whole 9 months!!! HOpefully you have enough ms to reassure you but not so much as to make you miserable!!

Kate... keeping those fingers crossed for you!!!

George you told OH... aahhh now it's my turn!! :) glad he was so excited!! I'm pretty sure I won't get the same reaction :( we have joked though that he only needs to sneeze on me and I get pregnant... sigh we only bd 1 time this month he's never going to believe it...

Chrissi fingers crossed for you!! will they do an early u/s for you?

Kate you're better than I ... I tested this morning.. and well I'm not feeling too hopeful, the digi still said 1-2 weeks... sigh... so that's why I'm going to tell my OH tonight, since if I find out at my u/s tomorrow that it's not progressing, I don't want him to find out I'm pregnant and that we are having to terminate all at the same time... I haven't had any cramping or discharge... so who knows.. I never did these test with my 2 successful pregnancies, but since my losses I've gotten a little crazy and now don't know what's normal for me ... I am still having waves of nauseau and my bbs are very sore...

I expect tomorrow they won't be able to see anything, and then we still won't know.. so if that happens I'm going to ask for hcg blood tests to see what's going on...


----------



## kategirl

And now my CM is more watery and pink again. I hate this! :(


----------



## Kelly9

Klsl best of luck for a happy outcome tomorrow and good luck telling your OH tonight.

Kate try not to stress stress isn't good for anyone. I'm still surprised they wouldn't do betas for you with the spotting.


----------



## Chrissi1981

klsltsp said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Kelly yipee for ms... I am with you, always nauseau... I have never thrown up.. my first pregnancy I was sick the whole 9 months!!! HOpefully you have enough ms to reassure you but not so much as to make you miserable!!
> 
> Kate... keeping those fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> George you told OH... aahhh now it's my turn!! :) glad he was so excited!! I'm pretty sure I won't get the same reaction :( we have joked though that he only needs to sneeze on me and I get pregnant... sigh we only bd 1 time this month he's never going to believe it...
> 
> Chrissi fingers crossed for you!! will they do an early u/s for you?
> 
> Kate you're better than I ... I tested this morning.. and well I'm not feeling too hopeful, the digi still said 1-2 weeks... sigh... so that's why I'm going to tell my OH tonight, since if I find out at my u/s tomorrow that it's not progressing, I don't want him to find out I'm pregnant and that we are having to terminate all at the same time... I haven't had any cramping or discharge... so who knows.. I never did these test with my 2 successful pregnancies, but since my losses I've gotten a little crazy and now don't know what's normal for me ... I am still having waves of nauseau and my bbs are very sore...
> 
> I expect tomorrow they won't be able to see anything, and then we still won't know.. so if that happens I'm going to ask for hcg blood tests to see what's going on...

Thank you hun ... I'm actually going to wait until 12 weeks. So no I won't go for an early u/s. I'm letting nature do it's thing. 

Kate I agree with Kelly although I know it's very difficult. My reasoning is if it happens this time for me then it can be fixed. Cause I can easily fall pregnant but maybe cannot hold on to the pregnancies. Maybe it's due to the lining, progesterone levels .... They can be fixed ... Also some women do bleed throughout early pregnanciy due to the softening of their cervixs. 

I'll say a prayer for you lovely xxx


----------



## george83

Kate I'm thinking of you still hoping everything stops and you do have a sticky little one tucked up, I know you said you've heard stories in the past but I was convinced with my ds2 that we'd lost him as we had so much red bleeding. I'm feeling hopeful you that you'll be fine :hugs:

Klsltsp you can't trust those digi tests so don't be to disheartened by them. I spent all day yesterday worrying because mine hasn't changed and google is full of stories where people say they don't progress. I'm hoping your oh surprises you with his reaction though :hugs:

Everybody else I hope your all doing ok and everything is going well? I'm feeling exhausted today but can't tell if its pregnancy related or the fact that I haven't caught up on the sleep I lost on Sunday dealing with ds1&2 from half 2 in the morning!


----------



## BaybeeMama

I am pregnant with our third. We lost our son at 29 weeks gestation so I know I'll be a nervous wreck until we reach the finish line. I am due May 10th. I go to the dr tomorrow for an early prenatal appt.


----------



## Kelly9

There are a few of us due may 10th! Baybee, kate and myself and I thought one more....


----------



## kategirl

Baybee, fx for a good appt tomorrow!

Pink cm/very light spotting has come and gone twice so far today. I did two Wondfos tonight (one regular, one diluted) and both had lines as dark as the control. I also feel like my symptoms have gotten a bit worse. I just have to let go and relax for the next two weeks until my appt... then at least I can get my OB and get scheduled for a scan.


----------



## kategirl

I found an interesting study I wanted to share. It found that about 25% of women have some bleeding in the first trimester, and the rate of miscarriage is basically the same if you have (light) bleeding or not (actually, it was 1% LESS likely in their data set If you had bleeding). Also, prior miscarriages greatly increases your chances of bleeding. It seemed reassuring to me! I thought some of you might find it interesting.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2884141/


----------



## klsltsp

Kelly9 said:


> There are a few of us due may 10th! Baybee, kate and myself and I thought one more....

Me too I'm due May 10th!


----------



## Kelly9

Aha! I knew there was at least 1 other! Not having a ticker threw me off lol.


----------



## klsltsp

haha I know.. if my apt goes well tomorrow, I'll post a ticker :)

I told OH.. he was pretty surprised... but happy, he's been through a lot of mc with women before we met..so he's very cautious... I've been telling him that I'm not sure it's progressing... he says why.. I don't have the heart to tell him about the digi sayin 1-2 still.. :( really hoping that all is good tomorrow.

Baybee good luck at your apt tomorrow, I have one too :) sorry about your loss..


----------



## Kelly9

Best of luck to everyone with apts! it's going to be a while before I get one.


----------



## kategirl

The bleeding started this evening, so I think I'll be leaving you all tomorrow...


----------



## george83

kategirl said:


> The bleeding started this evening, so I think I'll be leaving you all tomorrow...

:cry::cry: I'm sorry Kate but its still possible, I hope your feeling ok? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

BaybeeMama said:


> I am pregnant with our third. We lost our son at 29 weeks gestation so I know I'll be a nervous wreck until we reach the finish line. I am due May 10th. I go to the dr tomorrow for an early prenatal appt.

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I can't imagine how difficult that must have been. You must be so worried about this little one. Will your doctor be offering you an increased care package? x x


----------



## kategirl

Bleeding slowed to just when I wipe overnight (which isn't typical of my other losses) and the nurse I spoke to this morning was very understanding due to my previous losses, so I have an appointment for later this morning and I'll also probably get betas. I know they won't be able to tell me much for sure, but hopefully I'll get a better idea of what's going on. My undiluted Wondfo this morning was really light; my diluted one was about the same color as the control, which is lighter than it has been, but I've been having some variability in them lately.


----------



## klsltsp

Kate glad to hear that it slowed down. Also glad that your doctor's office is seeing you.

Afm I am sitting here waiting for for my us.. terrified... hoping that all is okay.


----------



## klsltsp

Only saw the sac.. nothing in it. Says I am too early which makes sense based on the digital. .. hoping for betas to make sure numbers are going up.. good news is that the sac is high in my uterus far away from my scar.


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp - Fx that it just is too early and that there's a sticky little baby growing in there! I'm glad it's at least in the right place, that's a good first step. :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

klsltsp said:


> Only saw the sac.. nothing in it. Says I am too early which makes sense based on the digital. .. hoping for betas to make sure numbers are going up.. good news is that the sac is high in my uterus far away from my scar.

How far are you ? Xx


----------



## klsltsp

Based on lmp I should be 5+3... but on Monday only got 1-2 on digital so figured my hcg wasn't high... my doc god love him says it just may be too early... but I know that it's not progressing... He wasn't going to order blood work but I asked just to give me so answers... then I asked if I could do the 48 hrs. . He said okay... another ultrasound next week... If I am going to miscarry I hope it happens naturally..


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp, 5w3d is really early to see anything on the US. But the bloodwork should help give some answers!


----------



## klsltsp

I know kate, thank you :) I'm trying to stay positive... when I get my hcg numbers back I think I'll have a better idea... I just really thought that after all I went through that this time it would be "normal" sigh... it's so bizarre after 2 normal pregnancies, I've had 2 losses in a row, this one would be the 3rd... guess I'm just getting too old...

This has not helped my POAS addiction... lol


----------



## klsltsp

Kate when do you get your betas done today? will you get the results today too? or tomorrow?


----------



## kategirl

My appointment is in 45 min (I'm leaving for it in a couple minutes) and they're going to give me an exam (to make sure cervix is still closed) and then I assume I can get the draw done right after that. Not sure if I'll get the first number back today or tomorrow.


----------



## Chrissi1981

klsltsp said:


> Based on lmp I should be 5+3... but on Monday only got 1-2 on digital so figured my hcg wasn't high... my doc god love him says it just may be too early... but I know that it's not progressing... He wasn't going to order blood work but I asked just to give me so answers... then I asked if I could do the 48 hrs. . He said okay... another ultrasound next week... If I am going to miscarry I hope it happens naturally..

Have you been having symptoms ? Xx


----------



## klsltsp

I have waves of nauseau and sore bbs... but just did another digi still 1- 2 weeks... I just wish my body would take care of it already... sigh.. 

not to mention it sucks that my OH is really not supportive got mad at me for even having an us this early and causing stress... wasn't my choice with my history they need to see me this early.. and if things were "normal" they would have seen what they needed today... he is who he is and I love him dearly... just wish he thought about my feelings in these situations... Last fall when I ended up admitted to the hospital, he showed up just after they had told me that it might be cancer... I was very upset, and he started cracking jokes.... his way of dealing I know... just wish that every once and a while it could be about me and what I need.... sorry for the vent :(


----------



## Kelly9

kls it is to early! and even earlier if you could be off a day or two on your ovulation. I hope the betas reassure you, Also I got my 3+ at 5 weeks but my hcg with pregnancies is always pretty high I typically get my 3+ around 4+4 so it could totally be that you just generally have a lower hcg amount which is fine. Don't give up yet.

Kate don't you give up yet either. People bleed in pregnancy though I totally get how it is nerve wracking and hard to stay positive I was the same last pregnancy that I mc'd. Heck after 2 days of nausea I'm worried cause I don't have any yet today. You diluted your urine because of the "hamburger affect" right? 

I hope your blood results get in soon ladies.

Today is the day last pregnancy that I had my bleeding so I'm hoping for an uneventful day.


----------



## Kazy

Kate- praying all goes well. When I got my betas I found out when the office opened next day. So hopefully you'll have numbers soon. 
Kls- try not to give up. You are really early and if you O later than you thought or implantation happened a bit later your numbers could be off. It's such a vulnerable place to be in. I completely understand. 

I finally got my progesterone script today. Anyone ever do the suppositories before? I have to do these two times a day minimum til week 12! I heard from a friend that they can cause weight gain. Anyone know much about the side effects?


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp, I'm so sorry your OH isn't really able to support you the way you'd like. My DH is usually the same way. :hugs:

AFM, cervix is closed and she didn't see any more blood. Good news! Didn't feel any issues with my uterus. Got my blood draw and should get a result this afternoon; will go back for a second draw Friday morning. She didn't say anything about taking it easy, but I'm going to try to rest and relax as much as I can since the bleeding was definitly a lot worse after I was running around trying to catch our cat last night.


----------



## Kazy

Sounds like good news So far Kate


----------



## Kelly9

Kazy I had to take vaginal ones with my ivf just makes you feel bloated really and it makes a mess so wear liners near whichever hole you're putting them in lol!

Kate can't wait for your update.


----------



## klsltsp

thanks ladies...

Kate fantastic news!!

I won't get my betas until tomorrow afternoon. I think if mine are under 1000, I'm going to just tell my OH that I started bleeding, relieve him of the stress and then just deal with it as it comes on my own... sad I know.. but I have you ladies! and if it turns out well I know he'll be super happy so I'm not worried about that!!


----------



## Kelly9

kls it's not the initial level that matters as much as whether it's going up enough people with very low hcg have still had health pregnancies I knew a lady with twins who had super low hcg and her babies are toddlers now.


----------



## Kazy

Kelly9 said:


> Kazy I had to take vaginal ones with my ivf just makes you feel bloated really and it makes a mess so wear liners near whichever hole you're putting them in lol!
> 
> Kate can't wait for your update.

Haha. This just confirms that having children although beautiful and wonderful is also one of the grossest things too! But I'm thankful they caught the issue and that there is something they can do about it.


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Kelly :)

to be honest around 1000 would make sense for what we saw on the u/s still wouldn't explain my 1-2 weeks on digi... I looked at the numbers took dates that "could" work, took my 1st super faint test as 10 and then doubled ever 48 hrs... took me to today at 1280... so within the right "ranges". With my last 2 pregnancies (1 mmc and 1 live birth) my levels at today's day were around 4000...

I am doing a second beta on friday so that should give me the doubling time, but I don't want to deal with him all weekend :)


----------



## Kelly9

Plus els as you get further along it's normal for doubling to occur every 3 days so technically you could be around 900-1300 and it could be fine and some women have low levels. Don't decide anything until you have the second set of numbers.


----------



## klsltsp

oh Kelly my voice of reason :) thank you... I've calmed down a bit.. :)

I'm not going to do anything crazy, I'm going to give this baby all of the time it needs, will see how my OH's frame of mind is ... he's such a worrier which is why I wasn't going to even tell him yet, I only told him yesterday!!! but I've been so concerned about the progression that I didn't want to wait just in case... he thinks that not only should I not have had an u/s so early but that I shouldn't have even tested right away.. just because I was late... sigh... easier said than done when it's not your body...lol And I didn't ask for the early u/s my doc requires it because of my history... oh well.. off to make supper for the kiddos!! I have one fussy 2 yr old who is refusing to eat EVERYTHING these days so I'm trying to be creative....


----------



## george83

Klsltsp I hope your doing ok these first few weeks are so stressful the waiting is the worst part. My oh is also pretty unsupportive and it does make things more difficult but don't give up on baby yet, we're all hoping for you.

Kate I hope things are still ok for you and you start to get some positive news with your levels. 

Kelly I hope you managed to have your uneventful day today, even the littlest anniversaries are the most painful next time round. 

Kazy I'm glad you got your medicine, I love how a bunch of strangers can talk the most personal things! 

Afm I'm not feeling as tired to today and I think my nausea was just nerves for my lo starting preschool so now I'm worrying that I've lost my symptoms


----------



## klsltsp

thanks george... I find the symptoms do really come and go this early... sometimes I wonder if it's just to stress us out!!

Kelly hope you are having an uneventful day... :)

I am an engineer so by nature over analyze everything hahaha so since looking at the numbers I have really re-assured myself... for now anyways... until I get that first set of HCG... I know I need both to check for doubling, but even the first number should give us some indication...

Kazy glad to hear you got your script!! I've never used progesterone and I have to say the suppositories don't sound very nice ;) what we endure for our babies huh :)


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp - I'm an engineer, too! I think you're right about overanalyzing and wanting hard numbers, haha.


----------



## Kelly9

Uneventful pregnancy wise except my nausea not coming back! I want it all day every day for weeks! I'm still tired though. And nips hurt when I nurse my daughter. 

But I won a lottery today not for money but for the chance to win a limited addition item that I collect so pretty stoked about that and if I don't like her I should easily be able to sell her for double the price if not more since she's limited edition! So pretty happy at the moment.

I can't decide if I want to try to find baby's heartbeat before 8 weeks, as a rule with other pregnancies I've tried at 8 weeks and up but I've been reading some ladies getting it as early as 7 weeks so I though maybe I'd try a little sooner... we'll see. I'll need to pack my doppler in my suitcase since we'll be travelling soon and then I'll need private time to use it and it's loud so I'll only be able to try when I have the house to myself.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly - What was the earliest you've found the heartbeat? I couldn't with my daughter until after they found it during an appointment (so probably 13 weeks) and even then I had a really hard time finding it! I can't believe all those people who can find it at 7 weeks, they must be really good at finding it!

Maybe this is just a more uneventful pregnancy for you with less MS? Fx that's all it is!


----------



## Kelly9

I want the ms though because with my girl pregnancies I had worse ms though that could just be that my ms gets worse with each pregnancy, but anyway I'm feeling girly vibes for this little babe to so I suspect it'll be back in full force soon.

The ealiest I've ever checked was 8 weeks exactly and it took like 45 mins of searching very slowly but I did find it. I'm tempted to try at 7 weeks but don't want it to freak me out.


----------



## george83

Kelly your brave even trying at weeks, with ds2 I was tempted to buy a Doppler but wimped out in case I didn't hear it and feared the worse but I thinking for further along. I'd be so worried if I didn't hear it


----------



## kategirl

My beta HCG value was 15,049 (!). That seems really high compared to the ranges I've been looking at! Though ome of the ranges I've looked at said the high end is around 7,000 for 5 weeks, so I guess it makes sense that it's doubled again since I'm a couple days past 5 weeks. No wonder I'm already getting the hook effect!

I'm really hoping it's not from twins - I don't think we could handle that! :wacko:

But in general it's awesome news! With my first loss, my HCG was 24 at 5w3d (obviously a sign of miscarriage), so I'm at least really happy that it's high. :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great kate! and yes HOOK affect not hamburger :haha: How do you dilute? I wonder if my lines would be darker if I diluted. They're already pretty freaking dark though.


----------



## klsltsp

OMG Kate those are amazing numbers!!!:happydance: funny that your betas were 15000 and I'd be happy with 1500 LOL


----------



## kategirl

I just add about the same amount of water as I have urine in my sample cup.


----------



## Kelly9

I'll have to try that and see what happens. I have to pee right now actually... off I go!


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp, I would have been happy with 1500 too! I honestly can't believe it's that high.


----------



## Kelly9

My line is the same either way lol.


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> My beta HCG value was 15,049 (!). That seems really high compared to the ranges I've been looking at! Though ome of the ranges I've looked at said the high end is around 7,000 for 5 weeks, so I guess it makes sense that it's doubled again since I'm a couple days past 5 weeks. No wonder I'm already getting the hook effect!
> 
> I'm really hoping it's not from twins - I don't think we could handle that! :wacko:
> 
> But in general it's awesome news! With my first loss, my HCG was 24 at 5w3d (obviously a sign of miscarriage), so I'm at least really happy that it's high. :happydance:

What is the hook effect ?! Xx


----------



## george83

Congrats Kate that's amazing, have they said anything about why you might be bleeding if your numbers are so good?


----------



## kategirl

George, the PA I saw said it's fairly common to have some light bleeding like that and that it could be some blood leftover from the embryo burrowing in. I don't know if I believe that or not, but I do know that bleeding can be fairly common in healthy pregnancies, so I'm going to try to not worry about it if my Friday numbers have increased.


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi the hook effect is when you're hcg levels get so high they don't processs the same into your urine so your line actually gets lighter while your hcg is super high. I've never had this happen to me like Kate does, even when my levels we 20,000+ I still got screaming dark lines, when I diluted my urine with equal parts water (which is how you combat it) I got the same dark line I got without diluting. 

Kls it would be interesting to see what a pg test would do for you if you diluted the urine sample with equal amounts of water.... I wonder if that would change your test lines at all. (wasn't it you that wasn't getting very dark lines?)


----------



## klsltsp

Kelly, I thought of that, and yes it's me who's not getting crazy dark lines, mine are almost as dark as the control line but not quite. We'll see when I get my results back today, but I think if mine were high like Kates, they would have seen more on the u/s yesterday... the waiting is killing me.. the receptionist said she was "busy" in the morning but to call her after lunch... I'm afraid I'll miss her, so I think I'm going to call right before lunch and tell her I am in a meeting all afternoon :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yes that makes sense for the scan... you don't see much with number below a certain point. I can't remember which though. 

I didn't pee on a stick at all today! The novelty is starting to wear off. haha. 

I'm a nit nauseated today... got to go get groceries shortly before picking my son up from school.


----------



## kategirl

klsltsp, I've been looking into this, and what you'll see on US depends on both HCG and gestational age. There's a certain HCG threshold that you need to meet before you'll be able to see certain structures. However, your HCG could be WAY above that threshold and you still wouldn't see more advanced structures. The gestational age really limits how far the structures develop. So even though my HCG is really high, I'd probably still see the same structures on US as someone with a much lower HCG. So your HCG could still be high.

As for lines, I know some people don't really ever get lines as dark as the control.

I can't wait to hear about your results!


----------



## kategirl

So, my more recent CP would have had me due at the start of April 2015. Now I'm due start of May 2015.

I was just thinking about "April showers bring May flowers." I may have gotten a disappointment for April, but I'm hoping it paved the way for a special rainbow flower in May. :)


----------



## klsltsp

Well looks like I am out... just got my numbers.... 111

Will do the bloodwork again tomorrow... to make sure it's coming down..

I really wish I had done the bloodwork before I told my OH... sigh...


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, I'm sorry klsltsp, I know that's not what you wanted to see. :( But I refuse to give up hope until we see your numbers on Friday! I've seen many ranges where 111 could still be a fine number (see here, here, and here for some examples).


----------



## klsltsp

kate you're so sweet :)

I'll do the bloodwork tomorrow morning, but probably won't get the results until monday...

I'm just afraid of how they are going to deal with this if my body doesn't do it on it's own... my uterus is not allowed to contract... sigh.. wish that I has asked him when I was there yesterday..


----------



## Kelly9

Kls I hope they go up hun but sending you so many hugs.


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies :) I'm okay. :wacko:


----------



## george83

Klsl :hugs: I am so sorry to hear your news but I'm so glad Kate is here to give you all those positive stories - thank you Kate your so wonderful! - we'll all keep hoping for you until you get a definitive result. I hope that your oh supports you through the outcome whichever way it goes and don't beat yourself up about telling him, you shouldn't have to go through any of this alone :hugs:

Afm I had some bleeding yesterday morning too. I know I've bleed with both my boys but this seemed more like the bleeding I had with my mc so I'm now not hopeful. I know it is still early but I'm guessing that explains that why I don't have any symptoms :cry:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hun I'm so sorry. Have you had your hormones tested ?? It could be something so easily fixed ... Xx

I haven't been here much this week I needed a little break. Trying not to think too much about the pregnancy ... Still getting positive results and lines getting darker. I am 5 weeks tomorrow and test line is pretty dark now... Almost as dark as the control line.

I will see the doctor today but doubt that they will do anything as I have only had one mc. 

Kate will you get an early scan hun ??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 6


----------



## george83

My doctors wouldn't test anything I don't think, they don't seem to be very interested in things like that. We found out about our miscarriage at a private scan and even though the doctor contacted our doctor to tell them I don't think they even added it to our notes. I'm just telling myself now that we've lost the baby and then if a miracle happens it will be a nice surprise. 

I hope your doctors appointment goes well though and somehow they manage to put your mind at ease


----------



## Chrissi1981

george83 said:


> My doctors wouldn't test anything I don't think, they don't seem to be very interested in things like that. We found out about our miscarriage at a private scan and even though the doctor contacted our doctor to tell them I don't think they even added it to our notes. I'm just telling myself now that we've lost the baby and then if a miracle happens it will be a nice surprise.
> 
> I hope your doctors appointment goes well though and somehow they manage to put your mind at ease

If this is another one you should demand that they test your hormones. When did you lose your previous bean ? Xxx


----------



## george83

It was last February but before we had our second son so I think they'd look at this as starting from scratch anyway as we've had a live birth since the last miscarriage


----------



## Chrissi1981

george83 said:


> It was last February but before we had our second son so I think they'd look at this as starting from scratch anyway as we've had a live birth since the last miscarriage

Oh honey are you cramping ? Xx


----------



## george83

Chrissi1981 said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> It was last February but before we had our second son so I think they'd look at this as starting from scratch anyway as we've had a live birth since the last miscarriage
> 
> Oh honey are you cramping ? XxClick to expand...

No, I actually feel ok which is just like my mmc, with both my sons I felt ill with morning sickness pretty quick which is another reason why I think something is wrong


----------



## kategirl

george, fx that everything's still okay!

Chrissi - Nope, no early scan (will probably be able to get one around 9-10 weeks), but I go back for my second blood draw today. I hope they get the results back to me before the en of the day, I don't want to have to wait until Monday! I'm more nervous than I expected. As long as the numbers rise a little bit (they probably won't double since they wre already so high) I'll feel better.

AFM, I feel hungry and like I need to eat this morning, which leaves me feeling nauseous, but when I eat I also feel nauseous. Boo. I even started taking B6 & Unisom again, and yet I feel worse this morning!


----------



## Kazy

Lots if hugs to you George. Hoping everything is ok.


----------



## Kelly9

George have you gone to the docs?


----------



## Kelly9

My ic's are darker then control when I pee on them but when they dry they look lighter. My frers are still as dark as they can be. 

A little ms today not as bad as yesterday but other symptoms still around like sore nips tiredness and crazy dreams and sense of smell.


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> george, fx that everything's still okay!
> 
> Chrissi - Nope, no early scan (will probably be able to get one around 9-10 weeks), but I go back for my second blood draw today. I hope they get the results back to me before the en of the day, I don't want to have to wait until Monday! I'm more nervous than I expected. As long as the numbers rise a little bit (they probably won't double since they wre already so high) I'll feel better.
> 
> AFM, I feel hungry and like I need to eat this morning, which leaves me feeling nauseous, but when I eat I also feel nauseous. Boo. I even started taking B6 & Unisom again, and yet I feel worse this morning!

Oh my glad to see I'm not the only one who feels more sick after eating. This morning I ate breakfast and was getting ready to go to the doctors when I started to feel ill. The neighbours were toasting some bread. It was awful I was heaving, I literally thought I would throw up but didn't. 

I won't be scanned until 1st November when I am 12 weeks. It's gonna be a long wait !!! 

Hoping we have uneventful pregnancies from here.

Love to u xxx


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - Are you waiting a bit to eat breakfast, or eating it right away? I think my problem this morning is that I didn't eat anything until I got to work (about an hour after I woke up) so I was already feeling sick. Have you tried nibbling on something (like some crackers) before you even get out of bed? I think I need to start doing that.


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Chrissi - Are you waiting a bit to eat breakfast, or eating it right away? I think my problem this morning is that I didn't eat anything until I got to work (about an hour after I woke up) so I was already feeling sick. Have you tried nibbling on something (like some crackers) before you even get out of bed? I think I need to start doing that.

I only feel nauseous after eating. I usually eat my breakfast 30 mins after waking. I also eat a lot of good fats and thinking it maybe that ... Although it's not that bad yet. If it gets worse I'll cut down on the fats, which will be hard as I love nuts and avocado !!


----------



## kategirl

Oh, nuts always made me feel sick my first pregnancy....


----------



## kategirl

So, now I don't know what to think... my beta from this morning was 21,000, which isn't a huge increase from two days ago. My doctor is only "causiously optimistic" and wants me to do a repeat beta again (though I can't until Tuesday evening due to a trip/work) because it wasn't rising enough. The RN I talked to said my doctor was concerned by the numbers. Though the PA I saw on Wednesday said that it may not double and that as long as it rose a bit she wasn't worried, and from reading online it stops doubling as quickly once it gets fairly high (I saw that the limit is alround 6,000 for 48 hours doubling). Thoughts? :(


----------



## Kelly9

Once they get that high they will double within 3-4 days yours would still do that just about. I'd try not to worry about it to much. I'm kind of happy I'm not being monitored at all for the time being, I get way to crazy. I can't wait to try the doppler though, I think now I'll wait till 8 weeks since I've always heard it by that point before.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I know, I kind of wish I hadn't done the second beta now. If they had just told me 21,000, I wouldn't have been worried. But since my doctor is concerned, now I am. Ugh. I need to just relax and trust what I've seen online and what the PA said.


----------



## Kazy

That seems ok to me Kate. Not a professional here but I think what Kelly said is right for the 3-4 days. Have you done betas in your previous pregnancies?


----------



## kategirl

No, these were my first betas with any pregnancy. But it went from 15,049 to 21,000 in two days - that's a big increase! I mean, the increase itself (6,000) is the same amount over which they say betas don't mean much! Everything I see online seems to say it's fine, and the bleeding/spotting hasn't come back since earlier this week. I just wish the PA I saw on Wednesday had been in today so I could see what she thinks (she seemed much more understanding that the 48 hr doubling rule isn't always hard and fast).


----------



## Kelly9

it's not always the case. When I had a blighted ovum my first beta was 12,000 around 6 weeks then only went up to 15,000 in a week! I'd say you're fine.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kelly9 said:


> it's not always the case. When I had a blighted ovum my first beta was 12,000 around 6 weeks then only went up to 15,000 in a week! I'd say you're fine.

Did you have a baby after your BO ? This is what I had last time. I had hardly any symptoms. Not much cramping, no sickness, sore boobs for like a day. The only thing I did have was the fatigue.

This time I have a lot more pms cramping since 6dpo, bouts of nausea creeping in, lots of gas, sore boobs since middle of this week. The cramping makes me think that there is an embryo in there this time. Blooming hope so !!!

Also I'm so paranoid to be intimate with my hubby. And so is he, but my dreams are killing me ?! Anyone else like this ???!!!!!
Chrissi xxxx


----------



## SweetV

Hi ladies, 
I'd like to cautiously join you with EDD of May 17th.


----------



## Kazy

Welcome sweetV!


----------



## Chrissi1981

SweetV said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'd like to cautiously join you with EDD of May 17th.

Welcome lovely !!! We have more or less the same dates I'm May 16th but doctor says May 18th ;)

Hope these are sticky beans for us xxxxxx


----------



## lolly25

Hi can I join please, I had a miscarriage last month I found out I was pregnant 18th July but then pretty much bled and still had a hcg level 160 on the 5th August got a neg test shortly after. On the 3rd of Sept got a BFP at roughly 10dpo. At 16dpo my hcg was 475.4 and had it repeated Friday 19dpo but not got the results back yet x I'm trying to think positive as I've managed to do the full cycle of clear blue digital tests in 6days going from 1-2 last Sunday to 3+ yesterday (Saturday). By my very positive OPK I'm 5weeks today and due 17th may. Just utterly terrified I went from preg to mc to preg again xx


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, sweetv!

Lolly, I'm in the same sort of situation! Got pregnant in July, ended up being a CP, and then got pregnant again in August. It was only 3 weeks and a day between y bleeding starting and my current BFP. I have fx for us both!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Welcome, sweetv!
> 
> Lolly, I'm in the same sort of situation! Got pregnant in July, ended up being a CP, and then got pregnant again in August. It was only 3 weeks and a day between y bleeding starting and my current BFP. I have fx for us both!

Hi Lolly !!

Sticky baby dust to you ! We have similar due dates !!! I'm either the 16th or 18th May well somewhere around there lol. How are you feeling ??

Kate how are things for you ? Been so quiet on here :( 

Xxxx


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - Things are pretty good. Trying not to worry about my numbers. We went out of town for a wedding this weekend and we told some family about the baby. I was really nauseous yesterday; better today, but I have a sore throat and seem to be getting sick. Boo.

How are you doing?


----------



## lolly25

Chrissi1981 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, sweetv!
> 
> Lolly, I'm in the same sort of situation! Got pregnant in July, ended up being a CP, and then got pregnant again in August. It was only 3 weeks and a day between y bleeding starting and my current BFP. I have fx for us both!
> 
> Hi Lolly !!
> 
> Sticky baby dust to you ! We have similar due dates !!! I'm either the 16th or 18th May well somewhere around there lol. How are you feeling ??
> 
> Kate how are things for you ? Been so quiet on here :(
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

Hi chrissi, I've been emotionally everywhere and been having pms type aches that I know are normal but doesn't stop me worrying . Also been constantly knicker checking everytime I go the toilet :-/ xx


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi the babe I have growing in me now will be my rainbow after the blighted ovum. With my blighted ovum I had ms but it was off and on and I had fatigue and I had crazy dreams. My betas got above 41,000 the week before my d&c they were still climbing quiet a bit come 9+3 which is why I had the d&c.

I also get "horny" when pregnant lol. My dreams have been all over the place last night was quiet steamy lol. The only time I orgasm in my sleep is when I'm pregnant lol! 

Welcome to the newcomers. Hopefully everything works out and we can all be less worried in second tri soon! 

I'm very barfy these days haven't puked yet though, I do get some reprieve every now and then but not a lot. Very put off a lot of food to the point where I'm hungry and want to eat but just don't know what I could eat that won't make me feel worse. It sucks. 

We leave on our trip tomorrow night, so that will help pass the next 4 weeks for me! 2 more weeks till I try with the doppler!


----------



## Kazy

Ok ladies I added a EDD list to the first post. I know that some of you who are on here I couldn't find your due date. So if you aren't on there just let me know and I will add you. I don't want to leave anyone out! also, if you would prefer to not be on the list or your due date changes let me know. As we find out genders (in what feels like forever!) I can add those too!!

Random question..... anyone ever run while pregnant?


----------



## Kelly9

My name is kelly9 lol! 

I haven't run but I did work out for my last pregnancy but that ended badly not because of the working out though. If you've run before and up till being pregnant then I would say you're fine. I'm going to be looking into working out again once I get to 12 weeks.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I'm so crampy too since 6dpo !! It's on and off of course. My bloating isn't so bad but hurts to wear my normal jeans. I am not sleeping properly either geez I am gonna be so tired today ;( I might need a nap later. I've had a bit of nausea but nothing serious. We shall see. Oh jaha I have sexy dreams too !!! Probably I've told hubby DTD is off the cards for a while ... He's ok with that !!!

Xxx


----------



## lolly25

Just got beta results back. First beta (16dpo) 475.4
Second beta (19dpo) 1816.0 still worried sick every now and then get a pinkish tinge to normal white cm :-( xx


----------



## taztap

Hi Ladies.

I think I want to tentatively join here. Got my bfp 4 Sep at 10dpo, tests have since gotten darker till I did a clear blue test on Saturday and the test line appeared instantly and is so dark it is like navy blue, so I am now accepting it (i think). I had a D&C for a blighted ovum in June this year at 9 weeks and Jan 2013 I had a chemical. So far I am completely calm which is kinda weird for me as I am a total worry wart, lol. 

Symptoms so far are serious tiredness all day, and some slight nauseas on and off. boobs are not sore yet which is a bit strange but hey every pregnancy is different right.. First doc appointment is 7 Oct which feels like years away, will be 5 weeks this wednesday going by lmp..


----------



## Chrissi1981

Welcome taztap. Hopefully for the both of us these are rainbows. I too had a BO. Was a huge shock ... Where is everybody ? The USA, UK would be nice to pin names to places lol I'm in London UK. I can't have a scan until 12 weeks but my husband wants me to go private and get one probably at 8 weeks. So nervous !!! Need to meditate xxx


----------



## taztap

Thanks Chrissie, yes blighted ovum is s huge shock i hadnt even heard of it before. I am in South Africa.. Pretty far from most people on this forum..


----------



## Kazy

Sorry Kelly!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh my gosh I'm so crampy nothing like this with my Blighted Ovum ... Hoping this is the sign I've asked for to reassure me everything's fine lol but still I can't stop checking my panties ... Friends assure me that this is normal !!


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi, I hope it's a good sign! I haven't really been crampy at all, but I've heard a lot of people say they do.

My first appointment is next Tuesday (though they won't actually do anything, it's just history and such). Then I'll finally get to get hooked up with an OB and get a scan set up! I'm really kind of expecting a BO or a MC (my doctor has me kind of freaked about the HCG numbers) so I'm still trying not to get too excited, but I'm sure I'll feel much better once I can see a heartbeat.


----------



## kategirl

Now I suddenly have quite a bit of brown (almost a dark red) discharge again. Ugh.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hopefully and fingers crossed it's nothing xxxx


----------



## kategirl

And now it's a little more red and watery and I kind of almost feel crampy.

I just feel really weird today. Sore throat (had that yesterday too), really tired and run down, overy pain (kind of a a cross between pressure and pain on both side of my lower abdomen, but not the center like normal cramps), spotting.

I'm starting to lose hope, I think I may be on to a new cycle soon. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Lolly those are awesome beta's take a breath and try not to worry. 

Kate I'm sorry you're still so uncertain of it all. I hope your third set of betas reassure you tomorrow. At what point will you go to an ER with the spotting and get a scan? They'd be able to see something by now. I get the ovary pain to I think it's normal weird little pains mostly on my left side for me so I'm guessing thats the side I O'd from and where the corpus lutem is.


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi I check my panties every time to for the entire pregnancy pretty much lol. It's normal. I get a bit of tan cm after dtd but thats is so we're not dtd as often and I'm careful to make sure he doesn't get in there as far. 

I live in the Northwest Territories in Canada way up inside the arctic circle :)


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I don't think I'll go to the ER for a scan; I'm doubting that they'd actually do one there (they didn't even mention it as an option with my first MC). I've been considering calling my doctor's office to see if I could do a scan instead of another beta (since I don't think the beta will really help clear this up unless it's dropping, since it was already so high), but it's really difficult to get through to them and I'd probably have to go to another appointment to get checked before they'd even discuss it with me... and we have this huge event going on at work Monday-Thursday this week so it's going to be hard to even get away for the blood test tomorrow. I think I will just be toughing it out.

The spotting went away again for the moment... at this point I'm considering just assuming that I'm going to be losing it and just try to put it out of my head and pretend I'm waiting for AF. Then I'll explain the whole situation when I have my appointment next Tuesday.


----------



## lolly25

I hope the spotting calms down Kate. x

Thank you Kelly I'm trying to stay calm but doesn't seem to be working :-( x


----------



## george83

Welcome sweetv, lolly and taztap, I hope everything's going well so far?

Kate I'm really hoping the bleeding stops and is nothing :hugs::hugs:

Chrissi we are booked for a private scan at 8 weeks - if we get that far! I don't know how people can wait until there 12 week scan, since my mmc I need to know what's happening. I'm also from the uk.

How's everybody else feeling at the minute? Have the ms started badly for anyone yet?


----------



## kategirl

So, still very lightly spotting red on and off, don't really feel crampy or have the side pain anymore but my lower abdomen does feel a little odd (like when I'm constipated; which I sort of am every afternoon lately). Was able to convince them to give me an appointment with an ultrasound for late tomorrow morning, and my team lead was really understanding about it even though I'm kind of missing some stuff at work that I shouldn't miss. If I start bleeding more heavily, I'll cancel the appointment. At this point I'm really not feeling any hope, but at least I'll have a much better chance of knowing what's going on tomorrow. :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hopefully you'll get some good news.

I wish there was a place I could book for a private scan, I'll likely have to wait till 18-20 weeks for one :(


----------



## Kazy

Wow lolly. Those are fantastic numbers! That means they are more than doubling every 48hrs. So that's good. 

Kate- so glad that you get a scan tomorrow so that you know what's going on. Hoping all is well! 

I am feeling ok today. As long as I get out and move I'm generally better. If I sit around I get really nauseated. Weird. 
It's really hard to not worry about everything. I promised myself I wouldn't let my joy of pregnancy be ruined by fear this time but it's proving to be hard. I'm counting down the days to my first scan. 

I am in the states... Ohio. And for some reason it's freezing here!


----------



## Kelly9

Ms is everyday mostly all day now, hubby and I and the kids are leading for a 15 hour road trip in a few hours and I'm worried about how my stomach will do. ugh. Can't wait for it to be tomorrow already so the driving part can be done.... then we have a whole day of flying.


----------



## Kazy

Happy travels Kelly! Hope you are able to relax once you get to where you are going.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hi ladies and congratulations on your May rainbows!!!

I am 5w2d by LMP and EDD is may 17. I'm yeti I make an appointment.. Feeling like it's not real, waiting for it all to stop. 
Last pregnancy I lost was in march, we went for us and baby had stopped growing at 5w6d we didn't find out until early march thinking we were 12 weeks :(. It was heart breaking, I then bleed for 6 days went in for follow up and all "product" was gone. 

Two days ago I began feeling sick, last night I puked :) never thought I'd be so happy about feeling like crap lol. This morning I woke feeling very nauseous and on the verge of vomiting. 

Thanks for listening to me xo


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bushmumma said:


> Hi ladies and congratulations on your May rainbows!!!
> 
> I am 5w2d by LMP and EDD is may 17. I'm yeti I make an appointment.. Feeling like it's not real, waiting for it all to stop.
> Last pregnancy I lost was in march, we went for us and baby had stopped growing at 5w6d we didn't find out until early march thinking we were 12 weeks :(. It was heart breaking, I then bleed for 6 days went in for follow up and all "product" was gone.
> 
> Two days ago I began feeling sick, last night I puked :) never thought I'd be so happy about feeling like crap lol. This morning I woke feeling very nauseous and on the verge of vomiting.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me xo

Hey hun ! We got same due dates wahoooo. Hope everything goes well for you this time. I haven't really got the sickness thing yet it comes in waves, but in very crampy which is on and off also.

Good luck !!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hey Ladies !!

I didn't know until this morning that sweating at night in early pregnancy is a common symptom ?! Anyone else had this last week I remember waking up sweating ... My pj top was drenched eekkk. Usually it's my hubby who I'm complaining at for sweating and now it's me !


----------



## taztap

Hey Ladies

Had some red spotting yesterday, well just one spot really. called doc went to him first thing this morning had a scan, shows a wee little sac measuring same as I had it dated, No blood on the scan, yay.. Happy its in the right place too. Go back in 3 weeks for next scan..


----------



## Bushmumma

Chris that's sooo cool, we are bump buddies!!! Oh I love feeling like crap it's cementing the notion of pregnancy lol. 
Here's to us all xoxo


----------



## Kazy

Welcome bushmamma! Would you like your name added to eDD on the first page?


----------



## kategirl

3 and a half hours until my appointment. The spotting has stopped, which has given me hope again, but I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing. We'll see if it's ectopic, if there's nothing there, if there's a heartbeat, etc. I'll also probably get another beta drawn and I should get the results back tonight. I'm scared that it will not be a good scan, but at least maybe it will help give us some answers (at the very least, I'll be glad to know if it's ectopic or not).


----------



## Kazy

Hope all goes well today Kate. Sending hugs as you wait to go in.


----------



## BaybeeMama

george83 said:


> BaybeeMama said:
> 
> 
> I am pregnant with our third. We lost our son at 29 weeks gestation so I know I'll be a nervous wreck until we reach the finish line. I am due May 10th. I go to the dr tomorrow for an early prenatal appt.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I can't imagine how difficult that must have been. You must be so worried about this little one. Will your doctor be offering you an increased care package? x xClick to expand...

yeah she said we will meet with a specialist around 18-20 weeks. At my early prenatal I was given my vitamins, diclectin and iron pills cause the doc said my iron levels were kinda low. We have our first regular prenatal appt on Oct 28th. I am excited!


----------



## lolly25

Hope your scan goes well kate x 
My Dr sending me for a scan tomorrow as they can't date the pregnancy as my last cycle was a mc x


----------



## kategirl

Well, my appt wasn't helpful at all. All they had was a handheld tiny external ultrasound and the doctor thinks he might have seen a gestational sac but wasn't even sure of that. So I have a real ultrasound scheduled for Thursday. Very annoyed that they didn't just do that in the first place since I'm still early and they only have the external handhelds up in the clinic. :growlmad: The doctor said he would expect to see things better and be able to see a heartbeat on the handheld by now, but that it may have implanted low which might make it harder for him to see and could cause the bleeding (?). He doubts that it's ectopic, but really doesn't have a guess on viability without today's HCG and Thursday's ultrasound.

Still no real answers, but at least it's less likely to be ectopic...

Thanks for letting me vent. :cry:


----------



## Chrissi1981

So stupid ... Vent as much as you like hun it's ok !! I would be so irritated. Hoping you see more on Thursday. Xxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Will you get your beta results today then?


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Will you get your beta results today then?

Hopefully; I was able to get the results just before 5 pm the days last week, and today's draw was about an hour later than the ones last week, but the clinic is open late on Tuesdays. So as long as the outside lab gets it back to them by 5 pm, I should.


----------



## Kelly9

Ok I hope it's reassuring for you!


----------



## Kazy

That's frustrating Kate. Vent away! At least they set you up this week and didn't push it longer. 

I'm having serious ligament pain. Anyone else?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ligament pain ? Where ? Lol


----------



## Kelly9

Nope just heartburn and gas that hurts for me right now.


----------



## kategirl

I think what I'm having the last two days has been ligament pain. Seems a bit early compared to last time, but I've been walking a lot more than usual.

Got my beta. 36,563, up from 21,000 on Friday. It didn't double in 96 hours, but it is a good rise (definitely not going down).


----------



## Bushmumma

Kate hope you get some great results and your scan shows bubs heart beating. 
Good luck darlin xo

Kazy: yes please pop me up there!! 
I suffer from sacroilliac joint pain. Each pregnancy is worse than the last :). I get to wear a belt that pulls me back together and give support. 

How are you today Chris darlin?


----------



## Bushmumma

Still a good rise Kate :) that's promising. 

Afm: I am in two minds, should I go see the doctor this week or leave it till 8 weeks? 
They would confirm my positive test and draw bloods to double confirm and prescribe me folic acid (which I have already got). 
Thing is I'm in Queensland now and last pregnancy I was in NSW :/. It's been 8 yrs since being pregnant with my DD and I don't remember if I should go in or if it was a waste of time.... My other concern is that seen last pregnancy was a mmc I wonder if they will do things differently? Any advice?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hehe I'm fine hun. No real sickness yet just when I smell bad stuff. Cramping on and and off, still tender boobs, extreme tiredness, achey legs, very warm at night and craving cheese and onion crisps lol oh and junk food. I'm so healthy but I haven't had a smoothie or green juice yet ;( no appetite for it booooo. What are you symptoms ?? Xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh mine are sore boobs, heart burn, nausea, hot flushes, mood swings also I am wanting the original V8 juice.... Yummmmm! Chocolate, avocado and tea with no sugar... I love my coffee but think bub does not lol.
Oh and a fight between insomnia and fatigue haha its interesting :)...


----------



## Kelly9

Kate that's a good rise! Can't wait for your scan tomorrow! 

I'm all settled at the airport for one of many flights today. Feeling barfy again. Tummy is upset in general the last few days. I suspect it won't get better till well into second tri for me. 

Gosh I just want this day of traveling over.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I hope the rest of the traveling goes well!

I haven't had too many symptoms. I sometimes feel nauseous, but more often I just don't feel like eating (nothing sounds good to me and I'm kind of shoving down food because I know I'm hungry). I remember being hungry all the time and eating a ton with my daughter, but I might just be remembering further in the pregnancy. I've actually lost about two pounds so far! I also get tired really easily by physical activity and start feeling kind of sick.

And chocolate (and most other sweets) seem disgusting to me right now - that's definitely not my normal, lol!


----------



## Kazy

I can't eat chocolate either! It's sounds horrible. I am a coffee drinker but that that hasn't settled well either. Pretty much all food sounds horrible so I just pick something and eat it. My MS usually goes away around 10 weeks. So only a few weeks left hopefully. 
One week and counting until my first scan. But seems like forever!


----------



## lolly25

I went for my scan today showed a gestational sack and yolk measured between 5-6 weeks the sonographer said, by ov I'm 5w3d today so seems right :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## misspriss

Hello ladies!

I just got my BFP a couple days ago, and it's progressing nicely:



EDD May 29, 2015

I had a chemical/early MC in June at 4w2d. I'll be really happy when I get to the end of 5 or 6 weeks. 

I had a tinge of brown CM earlier today, I'm hoping it's old and leftover from implantation. I had implantation cramps at 9dpo.


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, misspriss! I like the progression of the lines. :)


----------



## kategirl

Yay, lolly! :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

I'm getting kind of nervous about tomorrow. In some ways, I feel better about things again since my spotting hasn't come back today (and was mostly gone yesterday) and the doctor yesterday didn't think I should be worried about it being ectopic, but on the other hand I'm nervous because he couldn't see anything on the ultrasound yesterday and I don't want to get my hopes up. Is it tomorrow yet? :wacko:


----------



## lolly25

What time is your scan tomorrow kate ?? I know what you mean today seemed to drag on xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

That's promising lolly :) xxx


----------



## kategirl

lolly25 said:


> What time is your scan tomorrow kate ?? I know what you mean today seemed to drag on xx

11 am tomorrow. So less than 24 hours before I should have a better idea of if this is a real pregnancy or not... I'm nervous!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Anyone else scared to DTD after losing a baby ?


----------



## misspriss

Chrissi1981 said:


> Anyone else scared to DTD after losing a baby ?

No, but we haven't DTD really but once since "fertile times", and even then it was a bit ho-hum for me...:blush: I'm just not really feeling it. Hopefully I will be more soon though, don't want DH to feel neglected.

I am also exercising regularly (although circumstances beyond my control have kept me away from the gym much this week) and plan to keep doing so until I have a reason not to.


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - I'm scared to DTD, but only because it might cause spotting (which would freak me out and also confuse the issue of my other spotting) not because it would do harm. We did DTD right at 4 weeks (with no spotting, actually) but haven't since. DH is not pleased about this...


----------



## wannabemummy2

Hi, can i join too? I'm due 12th May (i think!) cycles vary so going on lmp. I had a mc last nov and this is my first pregnancy since. Still terrified and checking for bleeding everytime i go to the loo. So would love to have May Buddies!


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, wannabemummy!


----------



## wannabemummy2

Chrissi1981 said:


> Anyone else scared to DTD after losing a baby ?

i'm scared to as well and luckily dh understands! I have a scan booked in 4 weeks time, i will be 10 weeks. The days are dragging by. No actual sickness yet just feeling very tired all the time, boobs fuller and sore. Nausea coming and going, mainly when i'm walking - sortof like motion sickness which i never get so slightly confused.

:dust: to all you ladies - hope we all have a great 9 months!


----------



## lolly25

Looks like I spoke too soon I'm now spotting red/brown :-( :-( :-( xxx


----------



## kategirl

Fx, lolly. I've had red brown spotting a few times so far, and each time it's gone away. I hope it's the same for you!


----------



## lolly25

Just had a tiny clot as well :-( :-( xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi wannabeamommy2 ! Oohhhh fingers crossed it'll be an easy 9 months of pure bliss :) 

Lol my hubby is so understanding too. Makes my life easier although at times I do miss being that close but I'd rather we make something even more extra special to show our love for each other ahhhhhhh hehehe xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh lolly :( I hope it isn't what you think it is. Although did you have a vaginal scan ? It could be irritation ? Xxx


----------



## kategirl

A couple minutes ago I just had some more spotting and a tiny (tiny) little clot as well. I'm hoping for the best for both of us, lolly!


----------



## Bushmumma

Lolly and Kate hope everything works out for you both :) :hugs: FXD

Chris I am horny and not scared to dtd! Meanwhile DH has gone away for 5 days :( sooo I gotta wait lol. 

This morning I woke feeling so emotional, frog in my throat and then bamm! :cry: crazy as I never cry :haha:

Welcome wannabe!! Hope you enjoy being part of this group :) xo


----------



## kategirl

A little streak of blood and a tiny tiny clot when I wiped about an hour and a half ago, followed by a large amount of very watery orange/almost red discharge. Now I've been having some cramps. I think this is the end... :cry:


----------



## kategirl

And now the discharge stopped and my cramps have turned into bloaty gas pains. Arg, I hate being pulled back and forth emotionally like this. I guess we'll really have to see what the ultrasound has to say tomorrow...


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh darlin :hugs: this is tough, the thing is that we just don't know until tomorrow. I am praying that you see a healthy bub tomorrow and are really only copping the worst end of the stick with an eventful pregnàncy. If bubs is growing strong on scan tomorrow, all I can say is hold on to your hat coz when this LO meets the world either you'll have your hands full or he/she will be a really quiet placid bub after all the panic of the beginning.... I'm sorry if I have offended you by writing the later :hugs: I was aiming to make you smile :) xo


----------



## kategirl

Bushmumma, I don't mind. :) I've been joking with DH that this baby is already giving me gray hairs. I totally thought it was done, at least now I can have a bit of hope again for the moment.


----------



## ImSoTired

Me! my last pregnancy ended in a chemical pregnancy. That was July and I'm pregnant again. Terrified. Will be due May 25th this time.


----------



## Bushmumma

Kate I'm glad you are able to hold on to hope it helps I reckon! Good on ya darlin :) 

:hi: Imsotired, welcome!! Congrats to you :)


----------



## misspriss

Kate I hope everything goes well tomorrow

Imsotired, Welcome!

Well, I came across my dream tandem stroller at a consignment sale today, less than 50% off. I also saw a woman using one, and asked her how she liked it. She LOVED it, so I went ahead and bought it. I sure hope I don't suffer another loss, I would feel like I really f'd up. I was kind of shocked to see it.


----------



## Bushmumma

Awesome misspriss, what a find!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh Kate. I wish I could give you a big hug. I wish you all the best today. Lots of kisssseessssssss xxxxxxxx

Sweating again this morning ... And so gassy I'm like a bloomin truck driver hahaha .... Sorry tmi !!!

So my hubby is definitely put off DTD lol. 

Welcome lovely. Sending lots of healing love and light your way. 

Laterzzzzz xxxxxxx


----------



## george83

kategirl said:


> A little streak of blood and a tiny tiny clot when I wiped about an hour and a half ago, followed by a large amount of very watery orange/almost red discharge. Now I've been having some cramps. I think this is the end... :cry:

Kate I'm so sorry everything is so confusing for you, I know I've said it before but with ds2 I had so much bleeding all the time I couldn't believe we'd end up with a baby but we did. I'm really hoping its just a rough ride for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

lolly25 said:


> Just had a tiny clot as well :-( :-( xx

Same to you lolly, just hoping so much that everything is ok for you. Will you get checked out somewhere? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

misspriss said:


> Kate I hope everything goes well tomorrow
> 
> Imsotired, Welcome!
> 
> Well, I came across my dream tandem stroller at a consignment sale today, less than 50% off. I also saw a woman using one, and asked her how she liked it. She LOVED it, so I went ahead and bought it. I sure hope I don't suffer another loss, I would feel like I really f'd up. I was kind of shocked to see it.

Wow that's a great find, which one have you got? I'm so jealous this is - hopefully - our third and I'm pretty sure we don't need to buy anything new :nope:


----------



## george83

Welcome bushmumma wannabemommy and imsotired I hope your doing well? 

Kelly how's the travelling going so far? I can't imagine flying at the minute I feel so ill all the time I'd be paranoid of throwing up everywhere constantly. 

I've been trying to stay away after bleeding last week but I've got such awful sickness and tiredness and had no more bleeding that hoping its all a good sign. We've managed to the dtd a few times but that was before we had any bleeding so now oh's luck is out! 

I'm battling to get my oldest boy settled at his new playgroup at the minute which is making me even more emotional than usual too :cry::cry:


----------



## Bushmumma

Thank you George :), I'm feeling so sick it's crazy at this early stage (I think) at 5w4d I thought it might take longer for the ms to kick in... I'm vomiting and finding it hard to keep things down the past couple of days, even water:( I love my water! On top of this I'm super sleepy. Just a question ladies, my LMP was a little strange very clotted and I felt tired and was eating more then. Could it be possible thàt I'm a little futher along than I think? Also I'm sure that just in the last two days I can feel flutters (is this possible)??? 

I still haven't gotten to the doctors yet, although I'm thinking thàt I may need to see him sooner rather than later. Thoughts? 
Tia darlin's.....


----------



## george83

I wouldn't like to say how far along you are 5weeks does seem early for strong morning sickness but as everybody says every pregnancy is different. If you were further along how far do you think it would be? Are you going to see a doctor?


----------



## Bushmumma

Yeah I'll see a doctor next week. 
Well I was really thinking I could possibly be closer to 10 weeks. The thing is my mum had monthly bleeding with me up to six months and with my dd I had monthly bleeding til 3 months so I thought maybe even though I've modded this last period, it could be further along. 

I know I won't know til I get an US just thought if ask the question :). I've had dreams if having twins aswell, it's not a want as such coz we alreay have 5 between us..... This could impact on how I'm feeling also, right? 

I'm sorry if my questions are silly, I do know that there's only one way to tell, I'm looking to see for others experience. 

Thank you


----------



## george83

I've been reading other threads where people are convinced they are having twins as their symptoms are so strong so you never know. If make out your very confused about your dates your more like to get an ultrasound I think. Good luck either way


----------



## Bushmumma

Yeah that's what I done with my other three, perhaps if I say that my last period was odd that may be enough for them to put me in early. Wjay will be will be :). 
Thank you for your insight. 

It's amazing how differant this pregnancy is from my others, my loss (last pregnancy) 
Was very differant I missed my period that was my only symptom. Then with my dd I was sick only from smells and never vomited. This was eight yrs ago lol and I'm sure that now I'm older I am much more involved in all thàts available for me to Google. 
The interesting part is that I'm being relaxed and trying not to worry, with the loss on my mind I'm at ease with my symptoms and am sure my little baby is growing nicley.


----------



## Chrissi1981

George it's not me that's flying !! Nope not during this pregnancy. I'm staying put hehe

Bushmumma. It's interesting that you say you only got sick with your dd when there were funny smells, that's how I've been. With the toast last Friday that my neighbour was cooking I dry heaved, I do in a morning when I smell bacon and my pizza yesterday nearly sent me into a frenzy but I was fine eating it. Interesting !!

Also do you not know exactly when you ovulated ? Did you use OPKs ?? 

I know for a fact I'm only 5weeks5days as I ovulated 14 days after my period started. I also felt it. Hmmm not sure if you'd be further along only a dating scan will tell you that.

Kate good luck today at your US. I do really hope that we ALL have a healthy 9 months ahead of us. Babies are sooooooo cute and I sooooo want one of my own. I love being a nanny but geez Lord bless me this time pretty please.

Today I saw a lady in town who had a mc in Feburary and fell pregnant not long after my previous pregnancy. She's showing now !!! So I'm holding on to the fact that many of us can have mcs but go on to have healthy happy, cute babies. 

What you all up to this weekend ??

We are off to see Tombstones with Liam Neeson might even visit Ikea. But spend too much on unnecessary items lol!!

Keeping myself busy to spew up time. I've decided not to have an early scan well at least not one before 12 weeks. 6 more weeks to go geezzzzz it's pretty long !!! 

Love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

No chrissi I don't know my date of O just a guess really with my tracker, I was using opk's but stopped. I am happy to be the date of last LMP, I'm really curious as to the full on fatigue and morning sickness (vomiting) I thought I was "in general, too early" for it to be do serious. 
I have thought also that as this is mine n DH first healthy (so far) pregnancy that for that reason it may be very different. 
My late husband and I had the three I have now so just think that with a different dad it could change things also?? 

This weekend I'm catching up with a girlfriend I haven't seen in yrs!!! So I'm really excited! DH has gone south to pick up DSS and DSD for the holidays my three are going to their grandparents for the first week of holidays. It'll be a quiet start to holidays, looking forward to sleeping in and snuggling with DH :). 
May take the kids camping and go to a few caves and also up to cape tribulation :).


----------



## Chrissi1981

It could come early it's different for everyone. Like they saw every pregnancy is different. This one is definitely different to my last. I never sweated then at night and nor did I have as many cramps. My friend started getting sick at 10 weeks and she's now 23 weeks along. 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazy

Good morning ladies! We'll at least it's morning where I am. :)
I have updated the front page. Please let me knowing I got anything wrong for you or if I left you off! I don't want to leave anyone out. 

Lolly and Kate I'm hoping all is good for you too. Happy and healthy 9 months. I'm
Also praying you get some answers soon so you aren't in limbo. 

Anyone have a gut feeling what your baby"s gender is? I have had two dreams I'm having a boy but DH really wants another girl. Are you finding out what you are having?


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> Good morning ladies! We'll at least it's morning where I am. :)
> I have updated the front page. Please let me knowing I got anything wrong for you or if I left you off! I don't want to leave anyone out.
> 
> Lolly and Kate I'm hoping all is good for you too. Happy and healthy 9 months. I'm
> Also praying you get some answers soon so you aren't in limbo.
> 
> Anyone have a gut feeling what your baby"s gender is? I have had two dreams I'm having a boy but DH really wants another girl. Are you finding out what you are having?

Hi Kazy could you put me down for may 8th please? 

I'm almost certain we'll be having our third boy, no particular reason just a gut instinct


----------



## lolly25

This morning I've got light brown spotting so just hoping might of been the internal scan that caused it plus I'm feeling very sick today xx


----------



## misspriss

george83 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Kate I hope everything goes well tomorrow
> 
> Imsotired, Welcome!
> 
> Well, I came across my dream tandem stroller at a consignment sale today, less than 50% off. I also saw a woman using one, and asked her how she liked it. She LOVED it, so I went ahead and bought it. I sure hope I don't suffer another loss, I would feel like I really f'd up. I was kind of shocked to see it.
> 
> Wow that's a great find, which one have you got? I'm so jealous this is - hopefully - our third and I'm pretty sure we don't need to buy anything new :nope:Click to expand...

This one. Short of a Bugaboo Donkey, this was my dream stroller. I paid $115 for it, apparently it's selling for quite a bit because that one is no longer available, this is the most similar current one I could find.


----------



## Chrissi1981

lolly25 said:


> This morning I've got light brown spotting so just hoping might of been the internal scan that caused it plus I'm feeling very sick today xx

I'm going with that conclusion too. I've decided I'm gonna wait for 12 weeks and not get the 8 week scan :) I'm so scared of bleeding xx


----------



## kategirl

Ultrasound went well! There is a baby, it's in the right place, it had a heartbeat of 134, and it measured dead on compared to LMP/ovulation (6w4d). The tech said she also saw an area of the uterus that might have been part of implanation but not where the baby ended up implanting, which could account for the bleeding. I'm not out of the woods yet, but a super great result for now! :happydance:

EDIT: The clinic called back and let me know that it's a subchorionic hemorrhage that the tech saw and that's what's causing the bleeding (I had read about them and saw they can cause bleeding, so I wasn't super surprised). She said it wasn't something to worry about and usually resolves on its own.


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Ultrasound went well! There is a baby, it's in the right place, it had a heartbeat of 134, and it measured dead on compared to LMP/ovulation (6w4d). The tech said she also saw an area of the uterus that might have been part of implanation but not where the baby ended up implanting, which could account for the bleeding. I'm not out of the woods yet, but a super great result for now! :happydance:
> 
> EDIT: The clinic called back and let me know that it's a subchorionic hemorrhage that the tech saw and that's what's causing the bleeding (I had read about them and saw they can cause bleeding, so I wasn't super surprised). She said it wasn't something to worry about and usually resolves on its own.

Oh Kate this has just made my day I am soooo happy now lol !!! Big kisses xxxxxxx


----------



## lolly25

Kate that's fantastic news x


----------



## misspriss

Great news Kate!


----------



## klsltsp

Kate yippee congrats that's fantastic news!!!


----------



## Kazy

Yeah Kate! That is so exciting!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news Kate!!!! Oh and I would have replied sooner but I started dry heaving I to a plastic bag in the car lol. 

As for gender question I think kazy asked: I correctly predicted my 3 other baby's genders hoping for 4/4! I am having girly vibes from this one but I haven't officially locked in my decision yet. As of right now we're staying team yellow.


----------



## misspriss

I just "knew" from very early on that DS was a boy, but we stayed team yellow. I have no feelings about this one yet!


----------



## Bushmumma

Woohoo Kate!!! Wonderful news :hugs: 

Kazy: DH is certain it's a girl, he is referring to the bub as his little girl. Me, well I'm not sure I've not yet had vibes either way :). Truthfully I'm not really fussed. If I get a feeling I'll let you know.


----------



## george83

That's great news Kate - congrats!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Right now I am not intune with my body so I have no idea. In fact I'm finding it quite hard lately. I miss my yoga so much. I'm not grounded at all. I need to meditate. A must do on my list. So no idea whether it's a boy or girl. Xx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Also I'm frealing out cause people keep telling me that it's great to have ms as it's a good sign. I'm not really feeling sick at all. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow. I do think I have good vitamin levels as I'm rather healthy and it eat organic produce. I also eat a lot of foods rich in vit Bs but still no sickness scares the hell outta me as I was not sick with my 1st pregnancy and that ended at 10 weeks :(


----------



## Bushmumma

Vitamin B's actually help with calming nausea :). So don't panick chrissi...


----------



## taztap

Chrissie, I dont think u need to worry about not feeling sick, it actually bugs me people say that ms is a good sign my doc says every woman is different and ms or not means nothing. My mom had 2 kids without one single pregnancy symptom and my gran 6 and there are two woman at the office about to pop and neither of them had a single day of sickness. So I think u are just lucky, as for me the only time i feel nauseas is when I drink coffee and so far I am very grateful for that..


----------



## Chrissi1981

taztap said:


> Chrissie, I dont think u need to worry about not feeling sick, it actually bugs me people say that ms is a good sign my doc says every woman is different and ms or not means nothing. My mom had 2 kids without one single pregnancy symptom and my gran 6 and there are two woman at the office about to pop and neither of them had a single day of sickness. So I think u are just lucky, as for me the only time i feel nauseas is when I drink coffee and so far I am very grateful for that..

Thank you for putting my mind at rest :) the only thing that makes me squeamish is the smell of bacon, toast, mcdonalds or anything like that in a morning. Candles after being blown out too. 

My mom neither got any ms with me. In fact she had an easy nine months!!


----------



## george83

Chrissi your still slightly early for ms too. This time last week I was worried that I didn't have any and literally since last weekend it's come on full force, it's 7.30am here and I've already been sick twice :sick: it could still come on for you


----------



## Bushmumma

I was just sick again and about 10min after I felt some movement! It felt like a somersault! It was not gas I promise, I have not frlt this kinda movement for over eight yrs since I was pregnant with my dd :). Thoughts??


----------



## lolly25

Anyone's morning sickness like mine, think it's only just starting, I feel sick/hungry so I eat what I fancy then about 30mins later the nausea kicks off again the only break I get is when I'm eating :-/ xx


----------



## SweetV

I was never sick with any of my pregnancies. Now that they have me on progesterone supplements I gag constantly and can't stand the smell of certain foods.


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi-I agree with taz. It's horrible that people said that. I actually had the MOST ms symptoms with my MMC. And absolutely none with my first two pregnancies. So try not to worry. 
And sweet I'm with you. I was feeling great until I had to start taking the progesterone. It's killing me!


----------



## kategirl

I think that ms is usually a good sign, though it also isn't a bad sign to not have ms. The absense of it isnt a bad sign, but I think a lot of people infer that.

I've felt a bit nauseous with all four pregnancies so far. I'm really not good at handling that, so I took B6 plus Unisom with my daughter and am taking it again now. Really helps for me. The onset of feeling nauseous has ranged from about 4 to 7 weeks. I actually felt nauseous a bit earlier with my losses, but it wasn't as severe.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ok hormones I'm not sure but I'm about ready to strangle my hubby for his appalling paint job. I'm so emotionally a wreck today. Anyone else having raving fits of rage. ? Xx


----------



## SweetV

Chrissi I had that the other day. I actually left my house as in a moment of clarity I realized what I was doing to my poor family.


----------



## Kelly9

With my mc my nausea started at 12dpo!!! Way earlier then any other pregnancy. With all of my successful pregnancies the earliest was 5.5 weeks. For me ms is a good reassuring sign but it's not so for everyone. 

I may end up getting a dating scan! I'm home for a wedding and my doc here sent in the req for one and she thinks I should get a date before we go home! I want to get excited but don't if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Kazy

That would be awesome Kelly. Hope it works out!


----------



## Kelly9

Me too! Hopefully I'll hear something next week


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Evening ladies, I would like to cautiously join you. I had a miscarriage at about 6 weeks (hcg 4000+) back in March this year, it had a massive impact on my relationship with my partner at the time and we spilt up in June.

I met my current partner sam in July and were taking precautions including the morning after pill and contraceptive implant, turns out there was one little persistent swimmer who got through, and I found out I was pregnant last Friday (12.9.14) Unfortunately I ended up in hospital two days later with major cramping and a small amount of bleeding. They did a scan on the Sunday and found a gestational yolk sac, but no embryo or heartbeat so I have a scan booked for this Thursday 25th September.

Problem is I had another small bleed on Wednesday and I went in to have another blood test.

Sunday 14th September HCG - 2399
Wednesday 17th September HCG - 3032

I am absolutely scared stupid that my HCG levels are not rising as they should. I have only have the two blood tests done, and I vow that I will not have another one because of the fear its put into me!

I have had no more bleeding, more pregnancy symptoms are starting to kick in. Hook effect has started to take over pregnancy tests and on Wednesday morning last week I got my '3+' on the CB Digi.

Scan seems like so far away.
Anyone has similar symptoms with their HCG that DIDNT result in a MC.

Hope Everyone Is Well xxx


----------



## xxsteffyxx

forgot to mention I am also on progesterone, but have only been on it since yesterday.


----------



## hmmohrma

Hello Ladies...I am due May 22 and currently 5 weeks 3 days. I had a chemical two cycles ago, and that was my first pregnancy. I am nervous, but I am feeling positive at the same time. I am definitely having symptoms this time that never began before my chemical in July. My chest has been sore, I've had a few mood issues, and my sense of smell seems to be elevated like crazy. I am a teacher and walked into a colleagues room that has a rabbit last week. I have spent a lot of time in her room and never smelled the rabbit, but it was so strongly smelling of rabbit urine I became instantly dizzy and nauseated and had to leave the room. It seems as though I can just smell everything around me like a superpower... I hope we make it to May with happy and healthy little babies. This will be me and and DH's first child after being together for nine years!


----------



## Chrissi1981

hmmohrma said:


> Hello Ladies...I am due May 22 and currently 5 weeks 3 days. I had a chemical two cycles ago, and that was my first pregnancy. I am nervous, but I am feeling positive at the same time. I am definitely having symptoms this time that never began before my chemical in July. My chest has been sore, I've had a few mood issues, and my sense of smell seems to be elevated like crazy. I am a teacher and walked into a colleagues room that has a rabbit last week. I have spent a lot of time in her room and never smelled the rabbit, but it was so strongly smelling of rabbit urine I became instantly dizzy and nauseated and had to leave the room. It seems as though I can just smell everything around me like a superpower... I hope we make it to May with happy and healthy little babies. This will be me and and DH's first child after being together for nine years!

Congratulations hun !!! Yeah I didn't have many symptoms before either with my mmc. But you know some women don't they fly through their pregnancies with no issues whatsoever. My mom was one of the lucky ones. It is an anxious wait. I wish you the best of luck in the world.

Love Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome to the new ladies :) 

I survived the bachelorette party and no one even caught on that I wasn't drinking! Score for me! 

Blueberry week! Hopefully will hear back about a scan tomorrow :)


----------



## misspriss

Score for you Kelly!

Not telling is hard. I was at my old job, and had DS, and twice one of my best friends from there asked if we were having another, etc. I wanted to tell her so bad but I just smiled and said "Soon, we want them to be pretty close.."

Then I called my sister and said I'd have a surprise for her when I go see her at college next Saturday, and she said "What, are you PREGNANT?!?" I just laughed it off and told her no, I was planning to do DS's hair in a purple mohawk! She was just "Well, I guessed last time you were pregnant..." and I just told her "Way off! It's purple hair gel!"....I wonder if I will go ahead and tell her next Saturday anyway...


----------



## Kazy

I agree. It's so hard not to tell. The only thing holding me back is telling my kids. So if we have a good ultrasound this Wednesday then we probably will go ahead and tell people. I'm not going to lie though I am both incredibly excited and nervous to have my US.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> I agree. It's so hard not to tell. The only thing holding me back is telling my kids. So if we have a good ultrasound this Wednesday then we probably will go ahead and tell people. I'm not going to lie though I am both incredibly excited and nervous to have my US.

How far will you be hun ? Will it be an internal or external scan I ask only I'm interested in a scan but not an internal one bit paranoid !!!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Scan now booked for tomorrow. Hoping I'll see a heart beat but I'm not holding my breath. Anyone else saw a heartbeat early on? X


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi1981 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> I agree. It's so hard not to tell. The only thing holding me back is telling my kids. So if we have a good ultrasound this Wednesday then we probably will go ahead and tell people. I'm not going to lie though I am both incredibly excited and nervous to have my US.
> 
> How far will you be hun ? Will it be an internal or external scan I ask only I'm interested in a scan but not an internal one bit paranoid !!!Click to expand...

I'll be almost 9 weeks (Friday is officially 9) but I may be as much as a week behind that. I'm not entirely sure if my lmp is a good date for me. They usually start with external and if they can't see anything they do internal. I almost always have intern because my uterus is tilted.


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, steffy & hmmohrma!

steffy, I saw a heartbeat at 6w4d, but 5w5d would still be super early for that, so don't worry if you don't see one yet!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Welcome, steffy & hmmohrma!
> 
> steffy, I saw a heartbeat at 6w4d, but 5w5d would still be super early for that, so don't worry if you don't see one yet!

How you feeling hun ? I'm super tired and nauseous on and off ... But I don't mind. Xxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Welcome and congrats new ladies! 

AFM: I have not vomited today :) yay. Feèling sick, tired, boobs have calmed down, pimples are coming back, gas is consent & moods are calming. 

No cramps or bleeding, this means nothing to me as my mmc I had no cramps or bleeding until 6-7 weeks after my baby had stopped growing..... However I am trying to be positive that this has not happened. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bushmumma said:


> Welcome and congrats new ladies!
> 
> AFM: I have not vomited today :) yay. Feèling sick, tired, boobs have calmed down, pimples are coming back, gas is consent & moods are calming.
> 
> No cramps or bleeding, this means nothing to me as my mmc I had no cramps or bleeding until 6-7 weeks after my baby had stopped growing..... However I am trying to be positive that this has not happened.
> 
> Thanks for listening

Will you get an early scan done ? Xx


----------



## ImSoTired

No symptoms here and still trying to stay positive. Ultrasound is still over a week away.


----------



## kategirl

I'm tired (I don't really want to sleep, I just feel like vegging out on the couch and doing nothing), a little nauseous but mostly just don't feel like eating most of the time, and I've been getting really emotional the last couple days. My bloat is making me look quite pregnant already, but I'm happy that I haven't had any red sopotting since last Wednesday and no pink spotting (at least that I've noticed) since Thursday. :) I have my first actual appointment (as opposed to the "wth am I bleeding?" appointments) tomorrow with the OB coordinator RN and then I can actually get an OB appointment scheduled, yay! :)

I'm generally feeling fat and grumpy and gross today. I need to get out of my slump!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

I am a bit restless at the moment, can't get comfortable in bed, sore boobs, minor sickness and heartburn. 

Oh and mood swings.


----------



## misspriss

I'm bloated today, and since yestesrday (4w2d) was the day my chemical started, I took a test today. It's darker than the last one (but not by much) but still very positive. I guess I'm still pregnant :)

I was feeling yesterday how I hadn't been bloated or anything and it'd be forever before I did maternity (I think I started wearing maternity pants with DS at like 6 weeks!)...today I woke up all bloated. And it totally shows in the dress I wore today! Ah well. I specifically wore it because I knew I wouldn't be able to wear it much longer.

All my maternity pants are large though, and I've lost weight so I probably would need medium if I started wearing them soon (save those larges for the 3rd tri!). I have thought about picking up some of the ones with stretchy sides, I just like that so much more than a underbelly panel and I'm not ready for full belly yet. But they are all straight and skinny leg ones. Ugh. I dislike skinny straight leg! Very unflattering on my body shape!


----------



## kategirl

misspriss, I didn't wear anything maternity until at least 13 or 14 weeks with my DD, but I broke out some of them at just under 6 weeks this time, lol! Regular jeans still fit, but annoy my belly when I bloat after lunch. I have two pairs of dressy pants, a pair of yoga pants, and a pair of maternity jeans that fit right now. I also have the pair of maternity jeans I've wearing today, which I thought fit better but have been slipping down a bit today, opps!


----------



## misspriss

kategirl said:


> misspriss, I didn't wear anything maternity until at least 13 or 14 weeks with my DD, but I broke out some of them at just under 6 weeks this time, lol! Regular jeans still fit, but annoy my belly when I bloat after lunch. I have two pairs of dressy pants, a pair of yoga pants, and a pair of maternity jeans that fit right now. I also have the pair of maternity jeans I've wearing today, which I thought fit better but have been slipping down a bit today, opps!

When I got pregnant with DS, it was after a 20lb weight gain after my mom passed away, probably bereavement weight gain. So my clothes were already all tight. Instead of buying "in between" looser clothes, I just bit the bullet and went straight for maternity. It was great. I also told early, and IMO maternity stuff makes you look pregnant, even when it's just bloat because of the way they fit ;)

I had the same problem, I could get them on but as the day wore on they just became uncomfortable.

I have the opposite problem this time. I just LOST 20lbs. So my clothes (for the most part) are too BIG. I have the pants I've been wearing, nearly falling off me. I have my "fat pants" that do have elastic in the waist, that are like 3 sizes bigger than my too big pants....I have plenty of options if I was really getting bigger...but I'm just too bloated for this dress! Also, I did buy new shirts that fit, those are getting pretty snug in the belly area. I need some new looser shirts!


----------



## Kazy

Any suggestions on maternity jeans you all like? I have never had success. They always fall off of me. My first pregnancy I had a pair that just had side panels and normal button front and those fit the best I guess but I don't know where to find those? Anyone else have been pregnant before and have luck finding some that stay up?!


----------



## misspriss

I just had one pair last pregnancy (several pair of dress pants though). They were secret fit belly pants, I LOVED them. Never had any problems with them and they were more flattering than my pre-pregnancy jeans.

I don't think I'm ready for that full panel yet this time though, which is why I was considering the side stretch ones for now. I was looking for some black dress pants with the side stretch, but they are all straight skinny leg!


----------



## Kelly9

I hate over the belly mat pants I always tried to find the under the belly ones. I have a few pairs from last pregnancy. My summer clothes are to big since I lost so much extra weight but my last baby was a winter baby so I should be mostly set this time! I will sell off my summer stuff soon I think. I may go to the thyme maternity outlet here and pick up one or two more items for winter. I was also able to do my winter coat up until I left at 36 weeks so I should be ok jacket wise.


----------



## kerri28

Had first levels done today after 2 positive FRER. EDD of May 29, 2015!!! Our little rainbow is finally happening!


----------



## Bushmumma

Chrissi, I'm not sure if I should go for an early scan or hold out and get one done at 10w. My DH wants me to go in early though I'm so frightened of not seeing my baby :cry: now I'm 6w2d I'm so afraid that itshappenèd again and I'll be seeing nothing. 

Blah!!! It's so ridiculous to feel this way, I want the naïveté back I had with my other pregnancies haha.


----------



## Bushmumma

Sorry double post on my mobile :).


----------



## Kazy

I hear ya bushmamma. I was thinking the same thing today. That I was clueless with previous pregnancies and wish I could be in that place again. I have a scan Wednesday and I am excited and terrified at the same time.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bushmumma said:


> Chrissi, I'm not sure if I should go for an early scan or hold out and get one done at 10w. My DH wants me to go in early though I'm so frightened of not seeing my baby :cry: now I'm 6w2d I'm so afraid that itshappenèd again and I'll be seeing nothing.
> 
> Blah!!! It's so ridiculous to feel this way, I want the naïveté back I had with my other pregnancies haha.

Why what's happening ? How far were you when you lost your babies ? I never saw my baby either I had what the predicted a Blighted Ovum. I started bleeding at 10w4days I was so happy and eating so well like I always do. So it came as a huge shock. Although I coped with if well then I'm not now. I try to busy myself and not think about it but it's so hard. Praying and hoping Kelly you see your little bean ... It must be the same for you ? 

I may actually have an early scan soon at almost 8 weeks so something should be visible by then.

All the best of wishes and prayers xxxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> I hear ya bushmamma. I was thinking the same thing today. That I was clueless with previous pregnancies and wish I could be in that place again. I have a scan Wednesday and I am excited and terrified at the same time.

I honey I hope it goes well for in fact I hope it goes well for all of us. Where are you located by the way ? I may have a scan next week and I'm so scared too.... Xxxxx


----------



## Bushmumma

Chrissi, my baby stopped growing at 5w6d and I found out when I started bleeding with no cramps and was flooded on so couldn't get to hospital, after 5 days of bleeding and put on strict bed rest I was able to get into the hospital for a scan which the sonographer said " there's nothing in there". I was ready for the news but was heartbroken! Only two days before I started bleeding my hcg level was at 17000 ... I was in shock to say the least. 

So now I just hope and pray that when I go for a scan ( which I have not booked yet) I will see my baby and be able to plan for our new baby and involve our children in preparing :). 
If this pregnancy does not go full term we will not be TTC again. Its much too much pressure, for family and us..... I know it sounds rough, maybe it is... We jußt couldn't do it again. 

Sorry for the blurb of sadness.


----------



## Greener Grass

Hello, please can i join you? i'm expecting (hopefully) our rainbow baby due may 17th after 2 losses. Really don't feel comfortable on the main pregnancy thread :/


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Sorry ladies good luck to you all...

I'm out. Scan revealed that pregnancy had gone and I miscarried again.


----------



## Bushmumma

Oh Steffy :cry: I'm so sorry huni xo so so soooooooooo sorry :cry:


----------



## kategirl

I'm so so sorry, steffy.


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, Greener Grass. :hugs: I hope that this is your rainbow baby!

AFM, no more spotting for a couple days. I have my OB coordinator appointment today so I'll finally get things moving (including getting an OB).


----------



## misspriss

So sorry Steffy :hugs:

Welcome Greener Grass!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Steffy ... Have you been bleeding ? What type of scan did they do ? Maybe it's too early to tell ? Xxx


----------



## Kazy

So sorry steffy. I'm sending hugs your way.


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi1981 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> I hear ya bushmamma. I was thinking the same thing today. That I was clueless with previous pregnancies and wish I could be in that place again. I have a scan Wednesday and I am excited and terrified at the same time.
> 
> I honey I hope it goes well for in fact I hope it goes well for all of us. Where are you located by the way ? I may have a scan next week and I'm so scared too.... XxxxxClick to expand...

 I'm in Ohio


----------



## Greener Grass

Thanks for the welcome. Hope I can hang around thus thread. Have never lasted long in threads before due to obvious reasons. I'm trying to focus on getting through the next 2 weeks. If i make it that far I will relax a tiny bit. Both my losses were around the 6/7 week mark so 8 weeks is my goal at the moment to focus on. 

Really sorry steffy. Please take care of yourself xxx


----------



## kategirl

Kind of bummed... I thought that I was going to get a normal dating/viability scan at around 9-10 weeks, but the nurse said that since they had seen the heartbeat on the one at 6 and a half weeks, there no reason to. So the downside is that I won't get to see if things are going okay and how the SCH is until 20 weeks, but I guess the upside is that they've already decided that the pregnancy is okay.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi all again. I just got off of the phone with the nurse and my hCG looks great but my progesterone is only just average. As a precaution they ordered me a suppository supplement and an earlier u/s. They said not to expect much from the ultrasound because it is still so early but that it is just to check things out and to assure me that things are growing in there. I'm just a bundle of nerves now and relaxing is difficult.


----------



## Bushmumma

Imsotired, FXD crossed that all will be great.

Kate that's great news really! You now have the all clear to enjoy your pregnancy :). That's exciting sweetie, your next scan will be the gender scan!!! Yay that's sooo super cool :). 

AFM: 6w3d today and I'm constapated :(, feeling sick and heartburn to boot, I mist admit though that heartburn (I think) makes my nausea worse and contributes to my vomiting. Which I have not done in two days!!


----------



## kategirl

ImSoTired, fx for tomorrow!

Bushmumma, I hope you feel better! Tums are safe for pregnancy if you're heartburny. But yay for two days vomit free! :)

My rant: I just called to set up my first OB appointment, and it's not until October 30th (I'll be 12w4d). That seems like a long time! I'm hoping I'll be able to find the heartbeat on the doppler before then for some reassurance.

Random thought: I've now known about this LO for 4 weeks and a day, and I think I'm finally starting to feel like it might stick....


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi I'm not a bundle of nerves this pregnancy actually. I've felt pretty positive the entire time and my ms has been so horrible even with meds that it's reassuring me. With my blughted ovum I alwas felt off that something was wrong and worried all the time. My other loss at 5 months was different as well. I tend to have more anxiety around scan times as that's when Hannah was diagnosed with her condition then we lost her 6 weeks later. 

Sorry stuffy

No news on a possible scan yet still waiting. Going to Doppler in 5 more days. Staying busy until then and trying to sleep as much as possible as this pregnancy and the ms meds are exhausting me.


----------



## misspriss

Bushmomma, glad for no vomiting for 2 days! Hope the heartburn eases up, mine has been much less than last pregnancy, I haven't taken anything yet.

Kate, sucks your appointment is so far out! Mine isn't until 10/13, I thought that was far off!

AFM, I'm always fine until after lunch. Then the afternoons are a drag. I'm so exhausted. I haven't fully broken the soda habit, so I'm having one this afternoon because I'm so draggy and I have actual work that needs doing (projected budgets! Woo!). Not many symptoms but tiredness. Hardly any heartburn, no real nausea, no vomiting...it's early yet though!


----------



## Kelly9

It is misspriss mine didn't kick in till 5+4 ish. Now the ms is almost all day except when I first wake up for about 30 mins.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 - You're going to try the doppler in 5 days? I may join you... I'm scared that I won't find anything and it will frustrate/worry me, but I also can't stand waiting 6 weeks without any sign that the bean is okay! I can't wait to see when you can find yours. :)


----------



## Kelly9

I've never looked before 8 weeks and have always found it with my 3 pregnancies it takes time and patience though once it took me 45 mins. Hopefully my mil will leave the house so I can Doppler otherwise may have to wait a few more days. Here's to hoping not.


----------



## misspriss

Kelly I didn't have MS with DS, so I don't even know if I'll get it this time! I kind of wish I had more symptoms, so I wouldn't worry so much...but then again I guess I shouldn't be complaing. I always feel really crappy in the afternoons, not just tired really to the bone exhausted. Ah well.


----------



## Kazy

ImSoTired said:


> Hi all again. I just got off of the phone with the nurse and my hCG looks great but my progesterone is only just average. As a precaution they ordered me a suppository supplement and an earlier u/s. They said not to expect much from the ultrasound because it is still so early but that it is just to check things out and to assure me that things are growing in there. I'm just a bundle of nerves now and relaxing is difficult.


I'm on the same thing. Within 24 hours of taking it it my symptoms increased big time. My sister had to take them with all three of her pregnancies and she had no issues.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bushmumma said:


> Imsotired, FXD crossed that all will be great.
> 
> Kate that's great news really! You now have the all clear to enjoy your pregnancy :). That's exciting sweetie, your next scan will be the gender scan!!! Yay that's sooo super cool :).
> 
> AFM: 6w3d today and I'm constapated :(, feeling sick and heartburn to boot, I mist admit though that heartburn (I think) makes my nausea worse and contributes to my vomiting. Which I have not done in two days!!

You know I'm experiencing a similar thing right now. Just under my ribs is a dull ache which is making me feel nauseous. Not sure why maybe it's some kinda indigestion. I am definitely starting to feel more sick these days. I also now hate the smell of basil which makes me sad cause I love homemade pesto. Ah well. 

Kate seriously ?! OMG I'd go crazy can't you protest and say you want one at 12 weeks ??


----------



## Kazy

Well my US is tomorrow. I am getting really nervous. I'm going by muskeg because my husband can't get off of work. And I am terrified if bad news. I've been trying to keep my mind in a positive place but it's not easy. At least tomorrow I'll know for sure if everything is ok at the moment. I am 8w5d tomorrow with the possibility of being up to 10 days behind that. So no chance that there is no heartbeat and healthy baby right?


----------



## george83

xxsteffyxx said:


> Sorry ladies good luck to you all...
> 
> I'm out. Scan revealed that pregnancy had gone and I miscarried again.

:cry::cry::cry:I'm so sorry sweetie, thinking of you lots :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## george83

Hi ladies, we've had no Internet since the weekend and I feel like I've missed out on loads! Welcome to all the new ladies, greener grass I'm sure we were on the same mc boards at the same time, I lost my angel in February last year.

I hope everybody else is doing well? The ms isn't too bad?

Afm - I've got a scan booked for Thursday which I was feeling hopeful about as I'd felt so rough but the last few days I've been feeling better so now I'm worried its another mmc. I'd even been having stretching type cramps but they've disappeared too which was a big clue with my angel. I agree with pp I want the innocence of pregnancy back!


----------



## lolly25

So sorry steffy x

I'm at the drs again hopefully getting a referral to the epu had a lot of brown discharge today and a clot can't cope now just need to know :-( xx


----------



## Greener Grass

Sorry to hear that Lolly. I remember that uncertain time oh so well. I really hope all is well and your mind can be put at ease xx :hugs:

George that sounds about right. i lost my baby on valentines day last year. Reading back through my posts is crazy. I was so angry back then. thankfully regardless of this pregnancy i was at a much more calm place in my life about the whole infertility thing. I only hope this baby makes it or i'll be right back there though :( I have much stronger pregnancy symptoms this time which i'm taking comfort from. Although hoping they're not lulling me into a false sense of security. Gah. pregnancy is so hard :(

Is anyone else suffering with acid reflux/ heartburn? I have it constantly and it's driving me nuts. Going to stock up today on gaviscon i think. Has anyone got any advice for what helps most?

Hope everyone is well xxx :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

lolly25 said:


> So sorry steffy x
> 
> I'm at the drs again hopefully getting a referral to the epu had a lot of brown discharge today and a clot can't cope now just need to know :-( xx

Hun. When I started bleeding I called my hospital midwife unit up and said I was bleeding. They told me to come in straight away for a scan. That's on the NHS here in the UK. If you are here then you should just call them up. That's even London. I was so impressed with them. They were so sweet and very gentle performing the scan as well as in telling the news.

I pray that it's just break through bleeding. A lady I was talking to on the school run who knows I had a mc and am pregnant told me that after her mc she started bleeding just like you describe and it turned out it was just the embryo burying nicely into her womb. Not all bleeding is bad news. It happened to her mom too. Red blood is worrying though.

Good luck beautiful xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Chrissi1981 said:


> lolly25 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry steffy x
> 
> I'm at the drs again hopefully getting a referral to the epu had a lot of brown discharge today and a clot can't cope now just need to know :-( xx
> 
> Hun. When I started bleeding I called my hospital midwife unit up and said I was bleeding. They told me to come in straight away for a scan. That's on the NHS here in the UK. If you are here then you should just call them up. That's even London. I was so impressed with them. They were so sweet and very gentle performing the scan as well as in telling the news.
> 
> I pray that it's just break through bleeding. A lady I was talking to on the school run who knows I had a mc and am pregnant told me that after her mc she started bleeding just like you describe and it turned out it was just the embryo burying nicely into her womb. Not all bleeding is bad news. It happened to her mom too. Red blood is worrying though.
> 
> Good luck beautiful xxxxClick to expand...

Hi chrissi they have booked me in for a scan tomorrow so by midday I should know either way xx


----------



## kategirl

Lolly, I have fx for you! If they give you a scan, definitely ask about a SCH. That's what I have and it can cause bleeding and even clots even though the baby is totally fine. I've found it really reassuring to know that's what is causing my bleeding.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Anyone else have twinges from time to time in a certain side ? I think it's from my right ovary which I'm sure I ovulated from. Also when I move in a certain way it feels so tender. Hoping this is a good sign ?!


----------



## kategirl

So... I keep thinking about this after my appointment yesterday. At the appointment, both the first RN and the OB coordinator RN were very interested in my two MCs, saying that this was my fourth pregnancy, asking about the dates of my losses, etc. When they said "So this is your fourth pregnancy?" I said "Well, kind of, but I lost two very early" and the RN replied "Those count!". It was oddly unsettling since in one way I kind of try to forget about them, but in another way it was really nice to have them acknowledge them and act like they're real even though they were so early. I don't know, I kind of hit me oddly, especially since my previous OB immediately dismissed any mention of my first loss since "These things happen."


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - I've been getting twinges/pain on my right side and sometimes my left. I've always gotten twinges on my right side (I think sometimes it might be related to O, but sometimes it's the wrong time for that) but they've been much more frequent since I've been pregnant. I don't remember ever getting that the other times.


----------



## Kelly9

Kazy are you back yet? Fingers crossed for you! 

Still no news on a scan for me. 

Lolly o hope your scan shows a nice strong baby and heart beat tomorrow. 

The ms is really getting to me going to see if I can increase my dose of diclectin. It's worse in the afternoon and evening and night for me. Gosh I'm sitting here getting my hair done and all I want to do is sleep. 

We're off to get the two littles vaccinated after this as well then off to my mums for a visit.


----------



## Kazy

I go in and hour and a half. 

Twinges are a good sign. I think they can increase with additional pregnancies. Mine have gotten worse each time (except with MC). I think it's just baby growing and things stretching.


----------



## Kazy

Well ladies..... Ultrasound was great. And we got a surprise.... Twins!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> Well ladies..... Ultrasound was great. And we got a surprise.... Twins!!

Oh my gawld !!!! Arghhhhh that's fabulous news big hugs and kisses to you !!!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## VGirl

Kazy said:


> Well ladies..... Ultrasound was great. And we got a surprise.... Twins!!

Wow, congratulations! I was quietly stalking this thread and saw we have ultrasound on the same day. Mine went well too - the baby measured on time and had a heartbeat of 157. Twins are amazing news though! :)


----------



## lolly25

Kazy said:


> Well ladies..... Ultrasound was great. And we got a surprise.... Twins!!

Yay fantastic congratulations xx


----------



## Kelly9

Kazy that's crazy! Congrats. Do you know if they're identical or fraternal?


----------



## kategirl

Congrats on the good scan, VGirl!

Congrats on the good scan AND TWINS, kazy!


----------



## misspriss

Kazy said:


> Well ladies..... Ultrasound was great. And we got a surprise.... Twins!!

WOW What a surprise!!



VGirl said:


> Wow, congratulations! I was quietly stalking this thread and saw we have ultrasound on the same day. Mine went well too - the baby measured on time and had a heartbeat of 157. Twins are amazing news though! :)

Glad it went well! 

Great scans ladies :happydance:


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> Well ladies..... Ultrasound was great. And we got a surprise.... Twins!!

Oh my god that's amazing, did you have any idea it could be twins? How are you feeling about it? 



VGirl said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies..... Ultrasound was great. And we got a surprise.... Twins!!
> 
> Wow, congratulations! I was quietly stalking this thread and saw we have ultrasound on the same day. Mine went well too - the baby measured on time and had a heartbeat of 157. Twins are amazing news though! :)Click to expand...

So glad your scan went well, I'm glad you got to the heart beat too, great news!


----------



## Kazy

Well I had no idea. We have a few sets if identical twins in my family but I've always been told that identical aren't hereditary. US tech said they most likely aren't identical. 
We are super excited. Honestly I've never "wanted" twins but after my loss this year I so excited. I'm not sure how I will fit our total of 5 children in the house but we will figure something out!


----------



## SweetV

That's amazing Kazy! 
Congrats Vgirl!

My scan today was not as awesome unfortunately but not bad news, no hb yet but back again on Monday for a follow up as my Dr. knows how crazy anxious I am. Measured 3 days behind at 6 weeks but as I was NTNP that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## VGirl

SweetV said:


> That's amazing Kazy!
> Congrats Vgirl!
> 
> My scan today was not as awesome unfortunately but not bad news, no hb yet but back again on Monday for a follow up as my Dr. knows how crazy anxious I am. Measured 3 days behind at 6 weeks but as I was NTNP that doesn't surprise me.

Thank you! My anxiety can take a break at least for today :)
Fingers crossed for you on Monday. 3 days behind is really nothing to worry about especially since you were NTNP. I'm glad your doctor is taking great care of you.


----------



## Bushmumma

Kazy fantastic news on your twinnies!!! How wonderful :).


----------



## george83

Sweet v I'm glad things went ok today hopefully the next few days will show a big difference.

I'm going for a scan today but all these good scans have done nothing to put my mind at rest, it just convinces more that I'll be the one with bad news!!!


----------



## lolly25

Just had my scan measuring 6and half weeks  and seen our baba with a good strong heartbeat  x they couldn't see any evidence if bleeding poss cervical erosion/old implantation bleeding x


----------



## Kazy

Thanks ladies!!

Sweet- I am glad they got you in soon. Shows you have a good compassionate Dr. 

George- praying all goes well and you see a healthy peanut today. 

Congrats lolly!! 

I a little behind on updating the front page due dates. So send me a note if your dates have changed and I missed it or if you haven't been added.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, lolly!


----------



## Chrissi1981

lolly25 said:


> Just had my scan measuring 6and half weeks  and seen our baba with a good strong heartbeat  x they couldn't see any evidence if bleeding poss cervical erosion/old implantation bleeding x

Yayayayayay !!! This makes me so happy seeing all this good news. I feel so crampy right now it freaks me out. Hoping to get a scan too soon :/ so so nervous. 

Xx


----------



## kategirl

Okay, this is going to sound kind of crazy, but my scan was a week ago today and I'm already getting worried that something's happened and the baby isn't okay in there anymore. How am I going to make it another 5 weeks until my appointment? Ugh. :(


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Okay, this is going to sound kind of crazy, but my scan was a week ago today and I'm already getting worried that something's happened and the baby isn't okay in there anymore. How am I going to make it another 5 weeks until my appointment? Ugh. :(

I think that I will be the same hun xx


----------



## Greener Grass

Congratulations on all the good scans! Good luck to those going for a scan in next few days too. I'm jealous. Because I've "only had 2 losses" I don't qualify for an early scan on the nhs. We live on an island with no private clinics so looks like I'm waiting till 12 weeks if I make it that far. Have got a really bad cold which has turned into a chest infection so am now on anti biotics which I hate. Don't like to take anything when pregnant just in case but I really need them. My tummy is really sore today but have a kind of constipation thing going on so hoping it's that. My boobs aren't feeling as sore today which of course is freaking me out. Roll on 12 weeks. It's going to be a long wait :(


----------



## Chrissi1981

I know hun. NHS is a bit pants like that. I'm in London and have opted to go private... £75 isn't too bad or so I believe for a scan so I'm going for it. Xx


----------



## VGirl

Great news, lolly :) I also have a cervical erosion which my doctor said was nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for all the good scan news!


----------



## kategirl

Kely, how have you been feeling? Is the ms any better? I hope you're hanging in there!


----------



## ImSoTired

Kazy congrats on TWINS!
Congrats to those of you having good scans also. 

I began the suppositories the night before last. I cannot say that I've noticed an increase in symptoms, or that I'm really noticing anything out of the ordinary. I had an early ultrasound today and the sac is measuring 5w2d. Too Early for a heartbeat but things seem to be progressing as they should so far. I have a few more blood draws and another ultrasound scheduled for next week so I'm hoping everything is well. My lack of symptoms is a bit nerve wracking esp because everyone keeps telling me I should be feeling tons of stretching, cramping, and breast tenderness. I have some bloating, some lower back pain, the occasional very light cramping, and fatigue. That is all. Trying not to worry but, I mean, it's not easy and I'm sure you all get where I'm coming from.


----------



## misspriss

ImSoTired said:


> Kazy congrats on TWINS!
> Congrats to those of you having good scans also.
> 
> I began the suppositories the night before last. I cannot say that I've noticed an increase in symptoms, or that I'm really noticing anything out of the ordinary. I had an early ultrasound today and the sac is measuring 5w2d. Too Early for a heartbeat but things seem to be progressing as they should so far. I have a few more blood draws and another ultrasound scheduled for next week so I'm hoping everything is well. My lack of symptoms is a bit nerve wracking esp because everyone keeps telling me I should be feeling tons of stretching, cramping, and breast tenderness. I have some bloating, some lower back pain, the occasional very light cramping, and fatigue. That is all. Trying not to worry but, I mean, it's not easy and I'm sure you all get where I'm coming from.

Well ImSoTired, I am about as far along as you and I don't have symptoms either, just the exact same ones you have - bloating, very light cramping, fatigue, and a little excessive gas for me.


----------



## Kelly9

Ms is still horrible but no puking yet though I sometimes think I'd feel better if I could just mentally let go and puke I'm just so afraid of actually vomiting. 

I did however hear my baby's heartbeat for the first time just now <3 139-150 and faint but still there. I love my Doppler. I look forward to hearing it get stronger as the weeks go by and am just so relieved that baby appears to be doing fine and growing.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly that's so exciting! Yay!

Now I have to convince myself not to go home and try with my doppler yet, lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Kate Id wait the 3 more days. I nearly panicked when I couldn't hear a whole lot then I moved the Doppler up a bit higher and some time later I finally heard it. I only looked this early because my mil if off for the next week and I won't have alone time. We haven't told anyone yet. Now I'll have to find some time at some point to have a listen again but definitely not till at least 8 weeks.


----------



## kategirl

I'm going to try to wait until at least 9 weeks if I can stop myself. I wasn't able to find it until about 13 weeks last time and I never did get good at finding the heartbeat, so I think there's a good chance I won't get to hear it until my OB appointment.


----------



## Kelly9

Was your placenta anterior last time? That can make it harder. Also I'm quiet trim in the tummy so I bet that helps me and I'm stubborn and look for it forever. I may have a go again when the kids are in bed so I can record it.


----------



## kategirl

Nope, it wasn't anterior and I'm fairly skinny. I think my main problem last time was I was trying too high (whichI realized after they found it during my appointment so I might be able to find it earlier now, but I still had trouble even after I found it last time. I'm probably also kind of impatient, lol!


----------



## Kelly9

It takes patience to find this early that's forsure. Took me like 30 mins. Kids are almost in bed so we'll see what I find this time.


----------



## Kelly9

No dice this time had it for like 20 seconds then lost it.


----------



## kategirl

I decided to give it a try. Didn't find anything, but DD really enjoyed "helping". :) Hopefully I'll have better luck in another week or so.


----------



## SweetV

I can not wait until I can use my doppler!! Considering they couldn't find the heartbeat at the us don't think I'll have to much luck until further along.


----------



## Kazy

Where do you get a Doppler? I've never used one. It may make me panic if I can't figure it out though. 

Man the first trimester is hard!! I hope it passes quick and we all hear the comfort of our little ones heart beat. Praying you all have peace.


----------



## lolly25

Any one have any magic tips for morning sickness, no longer strong nausea now sick as well x tried ginger makes me worse xx


----------



## ChaosAndSuch

This is my first time in the forums and first pregnancy after miscarriage in March of 2014. This is absolutely nerve-wracking. We were so excited for our first little one to be joining our family in October of this year, but alas, it wasn't in the cards. Now I feel like I am waking on eggshells since that first faint positive a couple days ago. Any advice for keeping from going insane? I would love a buddy to walk through this with.


----------



## Kazy

Welcome chaos. My advice is take it one day at a time. You will find a lot of support on here. So if it's a really bad day you can come and get support :) when are you due?


----------



## george83

Hi ladies, welcome chaos - I hope your doing ok unfortunately pregnancy after a loss is a tough journey I found I was always walking on egg shells last time.

Kelly, Kate and sweetv you are all so brave using a Doppler, I was very tempted to buy one last time but decided the thought of not hearing anything would panic me more. 

I had my scan yesterday and managed to see the heart beat. The doctor put me back 5 days which has worried me a bit. She was quite relaxed by it and said it was probably just due to my cycles being irregular since ds2 is quite young still. She did say it looked like a healthy pregnancy but I'm still worried. I'm tempted to go back at about 10 weeks for another one just to check but its £125 a scan and it just seems like so much money.


----------



## misspriss

george83 said:


> Hi ladies, welcome chaos - I hope your doing ok unfortunately pregnancy after a loss is a tough journey I found I was always walking on egg shells last time.
> 
> Kelly, Kate and sweetv you are all so brave using a Doppler, I was very tempted to buy one last time but decided the thought of not hearing anything would panic me more.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and managed to see the heart beat. The doctor put me back 5 days which has worried me a bit. She was quite relaxed by it and said it was probably just due to my cycles being irregular since ds2 is quite young still. She did say it looked like a healthy pregnancy but I'm still worried. I'm tempted to go back at about 10 weeks for another one just to check but its £125 a scan and it just seems like so much money.

Dating scans I have read are 5+/- on dating, so it just could be the margin of error was well.


----------



## Kelly9

Lost my post ugh. I got mine off ebay. If you try early it's best to have a full bladder. 

Stopped my ms meds cause I'm not sure that they're helping and they make me so tired so doing a trial run to see how I feel today. I usually don't get ms till the afternoon then it sticks around till bed time or after. We'll see how I feel.


----------



## jnypal27

Hi my name is Jenny and after 2 and a half years of trying and 1 12week miscarriage of unknown causes and a 5 week miscarriage of unknown causes I got my BFP last week and am estimating my due date will be may 31 but I have only done 2 blood tests to confirm pregnancy. I go to get another blood test on Monday and if it is still raising good they are going to do an ultrasound. Im so nervous. I don't want another miscarriage especially since it took us a year and a half to conceive this one. This is my first support group but Im driving myself insane thinking that this pregnancy is not going to stick and its hard to get excited about it or get my hopes up.


----------



## SweetV

Welcome!! The road after loss is a long scary one. Take every day at a time. I hope your tests go well!!


----------



## Kazy

Welcome jenny! We can all relate and are here to support each other. I saw my babies heart beats this week and thought I would be totally at peace after that. Well I'm already driving myself crazy again with worry. Like sweet said, one day at a time. 
Would you like your name and due date added to the first page?


----------



## jnypal27

Thanks guys for being someone to talk to. Kazy that's awesome that you got to see the heartbeat already and yes I would like to be added to the list may 31 which also happens to be my husband's birthday. If my tests come back good on Monday they are going to want to do an ultrasound but I kind of want to be a little further to where I would for sure hear a heartbeat if everything was ok. I guess I'll just wait until Monday to decide if applicable since my choice changes everyday. How long did everyone else wait for their first ultrasound and did they just do external?


----------



## misspriss

jnypal27 said:


> Thanks guys for being someone to talk to. Kazy that's awesome that you got to see the heartbeat already and yes I would like to be added to the list may 31 which also happens to be my husband's birthday. If my tests come back good on Monday they are going to want to do an ultrasound but I kind of want to be a little further to where I would for sure hear a heartbeat if everything was ok. I guess I'll just wait until Monday to decide if applicable since my choice changes everyday. How long did everyone else wait for their first ultrasound and did they just do external?

Haven't had one yet, my first appt is not until 10+3, I'm sure it will be external if I do one. I'm actually planning on turning it down though, to minimize ultrasound exposure. Just wait for the 20 week. Either that or I will just request they keep it really quick.

With DS, I got my first at 6+3, it was external and we could see the heartbeat.


----------



## Kazy

I just had my ultrasound this week. I was just shy of 9 weeks. That was the earliest I wanted it because I thought even if my dates were off a bit it should still be late enough to see a heartbeat. I didn't want to not see one and the. It possibly be too early. I would never survive the wait for the next ultrasound. I already have issues with worry so I try to minimize!
My dr. Does internal before 12 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

Kazy were your dates off at all? I know you wondered about that. 

I haven't had one yet either. A req was sent in for one but haven't gotten a call. Hopefully I'll get an apt before we go back home because then I'll likely need to wait till 18-20 weeks. I'm ok having just one before the big scan I found with to much monitoring they find things that aren't really a worry but it still worries. 

Today wasn't to bad for ms!!!!! I haven't been taking my meds and it seems about the same but I was busy today and got a break! I'll take it. 

My skin is horrible though.


----------



## Kazy

Kelly they said I was off by about a week (due May 8th). The tech said that the dr would decide at my next appointment if they would officially change my date. I hope they do. I prefer to labor naturally and I would hate to be forced to induce too early. If they do I'll change it I. The front page. Will find out mid October for sure. 
By the way my skin is horrible too! I mean ... It's embarrassing how bad! MS is lightening up for me Tim but still there. I had MS with my daughter and it went away around 9 weeks so that seems normal for me.


----------



## kategirl

jnypal, welcome and I hope this time goes beautifully and you have a lovely LO come next May! We're all here if you want to talk. I understand the fear all too well. :hugs:

Kelly, yay for better ms!

AFM, I feel pretty crappy today since my DD decided to wake up for three hours in the middle of last night. I'm so glad it's Sunday so I can mostly just chill out and I got a nap. I kind of can't believe that I'm to 8 weeks, it feels like it's real now! I'm still a bit worried, but I think I'll feel better once I can find the heartbeat on my doppler.


----------



## Kelly9

My ms will give me the odd break but then come back full force so I'm just enjoying it and not expecting it to stay this way lol! I was at a bridal shower today so it was very nice not to feel icky during it. 

I'm hoping part of my skin issues are because of all the crap I'm eating lately being on vacation and having access to our favourite fast foods. Looking forward to be getting back home and cooking all our meals again.


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you? I am 6 weeks pregnant after a mmc last April. I have been pretty relaxed so far, but today I started convincing myself that it's going to happen again! It's a rocky road for sure! But I am trying hard to stay positive and keep those negative thoughts away! 

I have decided no early scans, I just find them far too stressful! Is anyone else doing the same?


----------



## Greener Grass

Hi Charlie. I am 7 weeks after 2 miscarriages. I am taking the relaxed approach too. I haven't been obsessively testing and I'm not having am early scan. I'm just putting my faith in God to keep my baby safe and trying not to stress. 

Fingers crossed for a sticky baby for you x


----------



## charlie15

Greener Grass said:


> Hi Charlie. I am 7 weeks after 2 miscarriages. I am taking the relaxed approach too. I haven't been obsessively testing and I'm not having am early scan. I'm just putting my faith in God to keep my baby safe and trying not to stress.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a sticky baby for you x

Thanks greener grass hoping for a sticky bean for you too. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I managed to find the HB again today so relaxing more and more :) I find it higher up then previous pregnancies maybe my uterus is just bigger from having other kids.


----------



## Kazy

Welcome Charlie! When is your due date?
Would you like to be added to the front page?


----------



## Kazy

ChaosAndSuch said:


> This is my first time in the forums and first pregnancy after miscarriage in March of 2014. This is absolutely nerve-wracking. We were so excited for our first little one to be joining our family in October of this year, but alas, it wasn't in the cards. Now I feel like I am waking on eggshells since that first faint positive a couple days ago. Any advice for keeping from going insane? I would love a buddy to walk through this with.

Would you like your name and due date on the front page?


----------



## kategirl

Welcome Charlie! :hugs:

Kely, that's awesome! I aven't tried to find mine again yet, but probably I'll try sometime this week. I'm trying not to worry if I can't find it until at least 10 weeks, but I really want ome reassurance that things are still okay in there!


----------



## Greener Grass

Can I be added to the front page please? With every passing day I get a little more hope this baby is hanging in there. I'm due the 17th. Which is my husbands 30th. Aren't I a nice wife ;) 

Feeling so rubbish today. Non stop nausea and then heartburn. Have had a nap everyday for at least a week too. Not sure how I coped with working full time last time I was pregnant. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jnypal27

welcome! We should have just about the same due date. I got more labs drawn today for the last time to make sure they are rising today and if they are they want to schedule an ultrasound but I'm with you and am not sure if I want one so early. Any ms yet at your 6 weeks?


----------



## jnypal27

sorry that was supposed to be addressed to greenergrass and then Charlie at the end. I'm still new at trying to work these forum things.


----------



## charlie15

Thanks Kazy, yes you can add me. I think my dd is 24th May. Still sounds very brave actually saying that though. I didn't mc last time until 11 weeks, so I am still 5 weeks off that. 

Jnypal, yes I have had symptoms since just before 5 weeks. Nausea, constipation, tired, and now I am eithe ravenously hungry and can eat a horse or hungry but no appetite, kind of all over the place really! With my dd I started this all at about 6 weeks, so it's a bit earlier this time. How are you with symptoms? When do you get your labs back? What was your last HCG and progesterone. I did a sneaky test at work at 5 weeks, as we don't usually do them here in the UK, all were good numbers. As for the scan, in my last pregnancy I had a scan at 6+1 and saw HB, measured perfect but then at 9+4 found that the baby had not made it past 7 weeks. So for me I would prefer to live in ignorance and try and be positive, that's the hard part sometimes! 

Greener grass, that would be a lovely 30th pressie for your hubby :) I hope the ms and tiredness has eased, I find I am better by the evening.


----------



## Greener Grass

I think you might be right. I've just had dinner and actually feel ok. It's funny. The worse I feel the more I don't want to eat but when I eat I feel better. Have bought some crackers today for times when I can't face much. I'm not complaining at now eating much. I've got a high bmi so any weight I lose is a bonus. I lost 2.5 stone when pregnant with my son so plan to achieve similar with this pregnancy. I eat alot better than I usually would last time and am doing the same this time. I can't stomach anything greasy so that's helping. I usually am addicted to crisps ans haven't had a packet in a week which is unheard of for me. I'd be really glad to break that habit!


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I'm havng a bad day, doubting that things are still okay and we're going to have a healthy LO in May... October 30th can't come quickly enough. :(


----------



## Kazy

I hear ya Kate. Seems like some days I can have plenty of confidence and others I am sick with worry. Praying for peace for all! I am sure all is well Kate.


----------



## charlie15

Sorry you're having a bad day Kategirl. Is it just one of those days or any reason in particular? 

I read your other post about using a Doppler. I am sure you will find the HB, 8 weeks is so early. But with my dd, I never heard her HB, neither could the doctor, until 13 weeks. I had an anterior placenta, which often means HB can't be heard until later. Just thought I would mention it as I know it can be such an added stress when you just want to know that all is ok. :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Thanks, charlie. I know its early still so I'm not worried yet; with DD I just wasn't very good at it so I couldn't find it before my 12 weeks appointment. It's more just that I wish I had the reassurance.


----------



## Kelly9

Could be anterior placenta or just to early Kate also could depend on the Doppler you're using it took me well over 30 mins to find HB today and it was faint with volume up all the way all the beats don't even register on it yet so try not to sweat it. I'm sure your babe is just fine! Seeing the heartbeat at your scan is very reassuring!


----------



## hmmohrma

Hi again Ladies! I completely forgot I posted to this forum, and I never added it to my email list. I plan to do that right after I submit. :)

I have made it to 6w3d, and the intense scent has subsided a bit. My bbs are still sore on and off (especially after waking up), and my appetite is either crazy huge or non existent. I am feeling more and more positive, but my first appointment isn't until Oct. 15. They are going to to an ultrasound...this will be my 8-10 week and then I have another at 12-14. I took another home test today (DH thinks I'm a bit nutty), but it still has a BFP!! I bought a 3 pack so I can test once per week until we go to the doctor. I am feeling happy and positive, but it is difficult to not be nervous. I am a busy first grade teacher, but I am going to make an attempt to be more involved in this forum as we have told very few people that we asked to pray for us. We don't plan to tell everyone else until the second trimester, and it will be while we are visited family for Thanksgiving. Definitely something to be thankful for!


----------



## hmmohrma

BTW, edd is May 22....feel free to add me if you are still doing so.


----------



## hmmohrma

Kazy said:


> I hear ya Kate. Seems like some days I can have plenty of confidence and others I am sick with worry. Praying for peace for all! I am sure all is well Kate.

I feel exactly the same way. :wacko:


----------



## amaryllis

Hi ladies. I had a pregnancy last year around the same time of year, miscarried in November at 9 weeks. It utterly broke my heart, put me through a lot of mental anguish and agony.

I fell pregnant this month, and my little one is due on the 26th of May. Apparently. I am going on calculations, I haven't been dated yet. That'll be Monday.

I'm so scared I'll go in and there'll be no foetus in there (my last pregnancy was a blighted ovum), or there'll be a foetus and it'll be sick or dead or something. Because I know how easily something can go wrong.

No real reason to be afraid, though. I feel utterly SICK as a dog, hard time keeping food down, boobs are giant, nipples growing, skin changing, all the little signs. Exhaustion, sweating, went through a pimple phase (that calmed down by the end of the 4th week). I feel like it's *very* different this time.

Anyway, Hi-hello! Here's praying/hoping we all end up with bubbies by May next year. <3


----------



## taztap

Amarylis.... I feel the exact same way Had a blighted ovum in June this year also at 9 weeks, am so nervous it happens again. But also feel very different this time round exhausted all the time and awful 24 hour nausea, even nauseas in the middle of the night..Have a second scan at 7 weeks next week really hoping to see a baby.. Thinking of u


----------



## Chrissi1981

Amaryllis taztap, I too had a Blighted Ovum or so they believe. I miscarried at almost 11 weeks back in July I'm now 7weeks 3 days preggers. Nausea really hit me this morning. I'm ok during the day, but by the evening well at least yesterday I felt awful falling asleep. Filling my bras but reluctant to buy new ones until I'm sure this is a healthy and viable pregnancy. I cramp after peeing ?! Anyone else have that ? I'm also sweating at night. Tired all day don't know how I made it through my bday dinner yesterday !!! Also I'm sleeping solidly and so much !!! No insomnia for me. Craving sausage sandwiches which I haven't yet succumbed to eating at I don't eat animals 

I hope we all do well. So far we have had a lot of good news. And there are now 4 of us on here who've previously had BO.

Good luck lovelies xxxx


----------



## taztap

Chrissi - Happy birthday for yesterday..

Nausea really is the worst I am even nauseas when eating, also trying to not buy new bras till i know its ok, thought I have to admit I did buy maternity skinny jeans at the weekend been so bloated my normal pants are already tight, and honestly dont think i will ever wear none maternity again lol, most comfortable pants i have ever owned...


----------



## Chrissi1981

Haha I totally agree I have a couple of pairs from previous pregnancy and they are ridiculously comfy I love them !!

When you due taz?


----------



## taztap

20 May.... seems like its years away... Might be earlier though if i decide to have a c-section, childbirth terrifies me as do needles and hospitals whoops.. But not worrying about that till much later..


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh really. Gosh I'm so excited about it but then I am weird lol !! I'm going to get an independent midwife and things crossed have a home birth. You should try hypnotherapy really helped me when I was mis carrying :)


----------



## taztap

Mid wives are very rare here as are home births, its weird for a third world country... You see a gynaecologist your whole pregnancy here, its very different to other parts of the world..


----------



## misspriss

taztap said:


> Mid wives are very rare here as are home births, its weird for a third world country... You see a gynaecologist your whole pregnancy here, its very different to other parts of the world..

Not that different, sounds just like America. Homebirth midwives are rare in a lot of parts of the US (although some parts have plenty). You see an OB/GYN throughout your pregnancy.


----------



## Kelly9

I got a 1 day break from ms but it came back the next day. I love for those breaks right now! 

Welcome to the newbies and congrats :)


----------



## charlie15

Talking ms, I vomited for the first time this morning! First time in any of my pregnancies. Have to say I felt better after, well for a couple of hours. Now I am just exhausted. This is hard with an almost 2 yr old! 

I am still not sure who the newbies are, as one myself, but congratulations all &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## kategirl

taztap, maternity pants ARE comfy! Since I already had some from my previous pregnancy, I think I broke them out just before 6 weeks. Lol! Only a couple of them fit right now, but they are so much comfier than my regular pants by the end of the day.


----------



## Kazy

I updated the list of EDD. Please let me know if you aren't on there and want to be or vise versa. My brain seems a little off so bare with me if I missed something lol. 

MS is a bit better for me today. I read yesterday that the placenta actually starts to take over the hormone making around 9 weeks (I thought 12) so I hope I start feeling better from here. Anyone else heard that? It's weird because if I have MS I hate the feeling but feel mentally better because it seems like everything is ok. If it lets up I start to worry more. I can't wait until I can feel these babies move! Then maybe I'll relax a bit. It can't come quick enough.


----------



## charlie15

Kazy, with my dd my ms went completely at 9 weeks, I have also heard that's when the placenta kicks in, so hopefully you're over the worst! 

I love my maternity pants, some have never been put away, so comfy!


----------



## jnypal27

charlie15 said:


> Thanks Kazy, yes you can add me. I think my dd is 24th May. Still sounds very brave actually saying that though. I didn't mc last time until 11 weeks, so I am still 5 weeks off that.
> 
> Jnypal, yes I have had symptoms since just before 5 weeks. Nausea, constipation, tired, and now I am eithe ravenously hungry and can eat a horse or hungry but no appetite, kind of all over the place really! With my dd I started this all at about 6 weeks, so it's a bit earlier this time. How are you with symptoms? When do you get your labs back? What was your last HCG and progesterone. I did a sneaky test at work at 5 weeks, as we don't usually do them here in the UK, all were good numbers. As for the scan, in my last pregnancy I had a scan at 6+1 and saw HB, measured perfect but then at 9+4 found that the baby had not made it past 7 weeks. So for me I would prefer to live in ignorance and try and be positive, that's the hard part sometimes!
> 
> Greener grass, that would be a lovely 30th pressie for your hubby :) I hope the ms and tiredness has eased, I find I am better by the evening.

charlie my hcg came back in the 5000 s today which they said was good and they want to schedule an ultrasound next week so I caved and I'm going to get one on the 9 th. its weird though because with my 12 week pregnancy that I miscarried I was sick all day everyday and all I'm having now is hunger cravings and fatigue no sickness at all. You wouldn't think that you would miss actually feeling sick everyday. Haha.


----------



## VGirl

Kazy, I'm the same here. Last week I could hardly et through the day without being sick multiple times and the last 3 days were notably uneventful. I take now only 2 anti-nausea pills at night. But maybe I spoke too soon - I'm have horrible nausea without puking today and ALL the smells are bothering me big time! Being sick is actually really comforting for me too :))


----------



## Kazy

Vgirl do you want your EDD on the first page? If so let me know what day you are due again.


----------



## VGirl

Kazy said:


> Vgirl do you want your EDD on the first page? If so let me know what day you are due again.

Thanks, I do :) I'm due May 2nd.


----------



## Kelly9

I was sick till 17 and 18 weeks with my girls though I got more breaks inberween after about 12 weeks. So the placenta kicking in didn't do much for me.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I'm not really that sick yet. Unless there's a bad smell then I'm gagging. Still cramping on and off and boobs hurt ... Hope everyone's doing well though ... Bush mama where are you ???

I hope there's a baby in there. I am craving salty stuff and succumbed to eating sausages this morning, that's very unlike me. I have a feeling it might be a boy... whats everyone else craving ? What do you think you are going to have ?! XXX


----------



## tamzing

Hi everyone! great to see this forum filled with love and support.. popping in to say hi and introduce myself! Had a miscarriage just over a year ago at 12 weeks ('didn't even make it to 8 weeks', according to the doctor). Now I find myself here pregnant again (yay!) but feeling the inevitable anxiety. I'm due May 15(ish), so I'm right now I'm at just about the time my pregnancy ended last time - just shy of 8 weeks. I have an appointment in 3 weeks where I'm hoping to hear the heartbeat, but I don't get an ultrasound until 20 weeks. :(

Will admit I was super disappointed when the doctor told me that - especially as with last time, I thought everything was OK until I started bleeding and was told everything stopped over a month prior. So while I'm optimistic, it's also really hard to get through these weeks without the thought that the same thing is going to happen again .. or currently happening. My only experience with pregnancy was a loss, so it's kind of hard to think this time will be any different. It's a very surreal feeling.

Anyone else have to wait this long (20 weeks) for ultrasound? I think hearing the heartbeat will be a huge relief, so at the next appointment if they don't/can't hear it for any reason I'm going to be a nervous wreck! how do you ladies cope with the anxiety of waiting?


----------



## charlie15

Hi Tamzing, we get a scan at around 12 weeks here then again at 20 weeks. It's a very long wait to 20 weeks. 

It is scary for sure, I am also at the time that things started to go wrong with baby last time, but didn't miscarry until 11 weeks ( I am now 6+4) I am having a down day, I just don't feel pregnant anymore. Even my nipples look normal again, they had got a lot darker. No bloat nothing! Just feeling like this pregnancy isn't going to happen today. With my mc I knew something was wrong and I was right, so feeling a bit scared right now.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Hun and welcome. Yep we get two scans here in the UK. Can't you go private and book yourself in somewhere ?

Also some women don't have symptoms Charlie. I don't think having symptoms is a good thing either as some go on to miscarry while some don't ...

I've been a lot more crampy this time around, my boobs are bigger and I'm way more sleepier than with my mmc. 

You are early as well Hun so don't stress. Keep yourself busy with things you enjoy.

I was suppose to have a scan but they had to cancel because of water leakage bit gutted but hey ho. So decided I'm gonna go treat myself and get my nails done tomorrow for my birthday ... Hehehe

Love to you both xxxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Also Charlie I'm in London too! In Camden :)))


----------



## SweetV

Charlie all my symptoms are gone too! 
I have my follow up ultrasound in 4 hours to determine if baby's heartbeat has increased as it was very slow last week. I am determined that it will be as I also had a mmc 2 years ago and not feeling very enthusiastic about this pregnancy. I wish I hadn't done the early ultrasound. First one showed no heartbeat, second showed very slow heartbeat so fingers crossed this one shows a perfect heartbeat! 

Welcome tamzing

Happy Birthday Chrissi


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi1981 said:


> I hope there's a baby in there. I am craving salty stuff and succumbed to eating sausages this morning, that's very unlike me. I have a feeling it might be a boy... whats everyone else craving ? What do you think you are going to have ?! XXX

I've been craving banana nut bread for a few days now, so last night DH and I went to the store and I got some mix to make muffins. Of course it didn't quite meet what I had been thinking about in my head (does it ever when you have a craving? not for me.) but it was still good. :) Other than that, I haven't really been wanting food lately.


----------



## charlie15

Good luck at your scan SweetV, hope you get good news.

Tye symptom spotting is hard as this is my 3rd pregnancy, one gave me dd, the other a mmc. With my dd symptoms started at 6 weeks and stayed until 9 weeks. Mmc started at 6 weeks and faded by 7 weeks I had none. With this one symptoms started early at before 5 weeks and have progressed until now. I still have some symptoms, but it's hard not to compare. I am sure I must have had good days with my dd, I just can't remember. I still don't want a scan unless I start bleeding or have painful cramps. The cramps I am getting still at just like mild AF cramps and they have been like that since the start. I guess time will tell, just not feeling very positive right now. 

Chrissi, I am on the other side of the river, in SW London :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissi1981

I'm cramping too but never did with my mmc @11weeks. Only time I cramped was at the very start and the day I started losing the buba.


----------



## SweetV

I am literally feeling nothing... no cramps, I even ate breakfast this morning without having to force myself. Thanks! I will keep you posted!


----------



## charlie15

Thinking of you SweetV. I hate scans. Even with my dd I was a total nervous wreck before them. Just so stressful. :flower:


----------



## Chrissi1981

SweetV said:


> Charlie all my symptoms are gone too!
> I have my follow up ultrasound in 4 hours to determine if baby's heartbeat has increased as it was very slow last week. I am determined that it will be as I also had a mmc 2 years ago and not feeling very enthusiastic about this pregnancy. I wish I hadn't done the early ultrasound. First one showed no heartbeat, second showed very slow heartbeat so fingers crossed this one shows a perfect heartbeat!
> 
> Welcome tamzing
> 
> Happy Birthday Chrissi

Oh hunny I wish I could give you a big hug. I wish you the best of luck sweetness xx


----------



## ImSoTired

My symptoms have lessened a bit the last 2 days as well. I've hardly had any cramping or stretching so far. It's difficult to be positive when you just aren't sure how to feel. I don't want to get excited but I want this pregnancy to continue and be healthy. It's tough. I have an ultrasound tomorrow and hoping for a heartbeat.


----------



## SweetV

my instincts were unfortunately right. Scan showed a sac that is collapsing and an erratic flutter of a heartbeat that dr has determined to mean non viable. I wish you all the very, very best of luck!! Thank you for all of your good thoughts and support!


----------



## ImSoTired

SweetV said:


> my instincts were unfortunately right. Scan showed a sac that is collapsing and an erratic flutter of a heartbeat that dr has determined to mean non viable. I wish you all the very, very best of luck!! Thank you for all of your good thoughts and support!

I'm so, so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, I'm so sorry, SweetV.


----------



## jnypal27

SweetV said:


> my instincts were unfortunately right. Scan showed a sac that is collapsing and an erratic flutter of a heartbeat that dr has determined to mean non viable. I wish you all the very, very best of luck!! Thank you for all of your good thoughts and support!

I'm so sorry sweetv. Stay strong. Hugs your way.


----------



## Kazy

So so sorry sweetv. Sending lists if hugs.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh god bless you sweet sweet lady. I wish wish wish I could change this for you. Sending you lots of love from the UK <3


----------



## charlie15

I'm so very very sorry SweetV big :hugs:

Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## charlie15

ImSoTired said:


> My symptoms have lessened a bit the last 2 days as well. I've hardly had any cramping or stretching so far. It's difficult to be positive when you just aren't sure how to feel. I don't want to get excited but I want this pregnancy to continue and be healthy. It's tough. I have an ultrasound tomorrow and hoping for a heartbeat.

It is very tough for sure. Hope your US goes well tomorrow :flower:


----------



## Kazy

Anyone have suggestions for nausea?? I can't take the prescription drugs ( long story but I have horrible side effects) or unisom. I tried the sea bands and those don't work either. Oh and also tried preggo pops. Any other suggestions?!


----------



## Amarles

Hi Kazy! I take ginger, either candy or I make tea with ginger root. Hope you feel better!


----------



## lolly25

Sweet I'm so sorry hugs x x


----------



## VGirl

So sorry for your loss, SweetV :( 

The only thing that helps me with nausea except of pills is sparkling water. Also, when it gets really bad I smell cut lemon. Not sure why but it helps


----------



## hmmohrma

I am feeling nervous as well. My only other pregnancy ended as a chemical just before 5 weeks. I am at 7 tomorrow, and I have a very different feeling this time. Last time it just didn't seem right the whole, if very short, time. I will have my first appointment at 9 weeks, and they are doing an ultrasound that I was told should show a heartbeat. I bought a new three pack of tests last week so I could take one each week until the appointment to ease my mind. I get hormonal cysts in my inner thigh before AF quite often and one popped up today. I am hoping that is just due to pregnancy hormones. I wish everyone lots of luck until your scans and until we all make it to the second trimester. This is such an amazing place to connect with people who understand my feelings, and I was so lucky to find it after my loss and find this page with this new and sticky rainbow. Btw- I saw a double rainbow two days ago and twins run on both sides of my family....do you believe in signs? ;)


----------



## kategirl

I tried with the doppler for half an hour again tonight, and I did find a low frequency noise and kind of maybe had a quieter noise behind it, but still not the noise I should be hearing. I know it's still fairly early, but I'm disappointed and a bit worried now.


----------



## Kelly9

Kate just don't bother with the Doppler if it only makes you worry it's not worth the stress. Baby could be hiding behind one of your heartbeats as my baby likes to do or your placenta could be in the way etc. 

My ms seems to be easing off. Maybe I am having a boy. I still take my meds when needed as I still seem to get the odd wave of nausea it's just not all day now which is awesome.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, the problem is that I worry because I can't find the heartbeat on the doppler, but I also worry because I have no way to know if things are still okay in there (so I try the doppler since it would be reassuring if I could find the heartbeat). I know, vicious cycle. :dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

I had a good ultrasound this morning which was very reassuring. Baby is measuring 6w3d and has a beautiful hb of 117. I go back Oct 30th. My due date has been moved back to the 26th. I feel no symptoms the last day or two besides fatigue. Hoping everything continues to go well.


----------



## kategirl

Yay, ImSoTired!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Yayimsotired. This is great news. My symptoms come and go as well. Still not much sickness. Provided I stay clear of bad smells lol... It's still warm here in the UK so I am able to air the flat a lot. I clean a lot too and light candles to help me. It works.


----------



## charlie15

That's great news I'msotired :thumbup:

My symptoms are all back today, so again feeling pregnant! This PAL is tough!


----------



## jnypal27

ImSoTired said:


> I had a good ultrasound this morning which was very reassuring. Baby is measuring 6w3d and has a beautiful hb of 117. I go back Oct 30th. My due date has been moved back to the 26th. I feel no symptoms the last day or two besides fatigue. Hoping everything continues to go well.

Yay! that's awesome imsotired! I hope mine goes as well when I get mine next Thursday.


----------



## misspriss

Sorry I haven't been updating in a while, there is not much going on here and I've had some stress at home with family, work, and our childcare situation for DS. No major symptoms. My gums bled this morning for the first time, and I have felt some extremely mild queasiness off and on when I haven't eaten, but no real nausea. Just tiredness mostly. I didn't have many symptoms with DS either though.


----------



## charlie15

Is there anyone else who can't stop eating? I am ravenous all the time and have to eat or I feel awful. I am going to be the size of a house at this rate!


----------



## Kazy

charlie15 said:


> Is there anyone else who can't stop eating? I am ravenous all the time and have to eat or I feel awful. I am going to be the size of a house at this rate!

Me! I can eat an entire meal and be hungry again in an hour or so. I know what you mean. At this rate I'm going to be huge!


----------



## kategirl

I'm the oppostie, I haven't really been feeling hungry or wanting to eat, I kind of have to force it down. I remember having the insane hunger thing wih my DD, but I think it started more in the second trimester with her.

And yet somehow I've gained 2 lbs, lol!


----------



## ImSoTired

I've been eating a lot and often as well. Sometimes it's hard to decide what I want but when I find something I eat a lot of it....


----------



## charlie15

I will eat anything except sweet things, cookies and chocolate just are not very appealing at the moment. I seem to be stuffing my face with carbs. I am so staying away from those scales!


----------



## hmmohrma

So sorry to hear it sweetv. My thoughts are with you. :hugs: I hope you find peace through this difficult time.


----------



## lolly25

Having a down day again got a lot more brown discharge the last few days but not enough for a pad just on wiping (sorry tmi) I've had a scan this week(Wednesday) and week before babe is growing well and heartbeat is strong and regular. There was no evidence of bleeding x x I'm hoping this is an erosion or nothing sinister. Can't stop worrying xx


----------



## george83

Sweet v I'm so sorry, life is too cruel at times :hugs::hugs:

Congrats on the good scan imsotired, hoping you can start to relax a bit now 

Lolly I'm glad the scan went well but sorry about the bleeding, with my youngest i had red bleeding and twice scans couldn't find a reason for it, he's a perfectly happy 8 month now so hopefully its nothing for you to worry about x x x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hello ladies! 

I'm very very very confused. Just this afternoon I went for a scan. Well it's good news at least I think but I'm not sure the tech knows exactly what he's talking about. Lol... Either that or I'm simply stupid.

Well there's 2 babies in there. Baby a) close my cervix has a low heart beat. He is saying that the baby is 5w5d calculated from the day I ovulated not my LMP. Baby b) is 6w1d with a healthy heartbeat.

I was very confused about the weeks and days part. I thought they calculated from my LMP?

Anyhow, it's gets more odd... My due dates are different. I thought I was due 16th May, doctor at my visit a while back said the 18th but these guys are saying the end of May. WHAT?!

So this is freaking me out a little. I mean I part think they just got the dates wrong. I don't know whether to call my hospital or the doctor?

What should I do?

Xxx


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi1981 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm very very very confused. Just this afternoon I went for a scan. Well it's good news at least I think but I'm not sure the tech knows exactly what he's talking about. Lol... Either that or I'm simply stupid.
> 
> Well there's 2 babies in there. Baby a) close my cervix has a low heart beat. He is saying that the baby is 5w5d calculated from the day I ovulated not my LMP. Baby b) is 6w1d with a healthy heartbeat.
> 
> I was very confused about the weeks and days part. I thought they calculated from my LMP?
> 
> Anyhow, it's gets more odd... My due dates are different. I thought I was due 16th May, doctor at my visit a while back said the 18th but these guys are saying the end of May. WHAT?!
> 
> So this is freaking me out a little. I mean I part think they just got the dates wrong. I don't know whether to call my hospital or the doctor?
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Xxx

Do you know the day you actually ovulated? They do calculate based on lmp but that's just standard and not always accurate since they base that on you ovulating on day 14. When I had my ultrasound (twins too!) I measured about a week behind what lmp calculated. And as far as them measuring different I think that can be normal. I have read that sometimes the other will catch up or sometimes they will always be behind and still healthy as can be. Did your dr seem concerned at all?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm very very very confused. Just this afternoon I went for a scan. Well it's good news at least I think but I'm not sure the tech knows exactly what he's talking about. Lol... Either that or I'm simply stupid.
> 
> Well there's 2 babies in there. Baby a) close my cervix has a low heart beat. He is saying that the baby is 5w5d calculated from the day I ovulated not my LMP. Baby b) is 6w1d with a healthy heartbeat.
> 
> I was very confused about the weeks and days part. I thought they calculated from my LMP?
> 
> Anyhow, it's gets more odd... My due dates are different. I thought I was due 16th May, doctor at my visit a while back said the 18th but these guys are saying the end of May. WHAT?!
> 
> So this is freaking me out a little. I mean I part think they just got the dates wrong. I don't know whether to call my hospital or the doctor?
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Do you know the day you actually ovulated? They do calculate based on lmp but that's just standard and not always accurate since they base that on you ovulating on day 14. When I had my ultrasound (twins too!) I measured about a week behind what lmp calculated. And as far as them measuring different I think that can be normal. I have read that sometimes the other will catch up or sometimes they will always be behind and still healthy as can be. Did your dr seem concerned at all?Click to expand...

I believe I ovulated 14 days later after my LMP due to cramping and positive digital OPKs ... I think he just made a mistake with the due dates. Technically I am 6 weeks according to ovulation. Also he believes my left ovary released 2 eggs. They won't be identical as they are in separate sacs.

Oh my gawld.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## george83

Wow chrissi did you have any idea? I can't imagine the surprise hearing that! 

With my dates I thought I would have been 7+6 from my lmp but when I had my scan she calculated me at 7w+1 and from then on she pretty much dismissed my lmp and just went off the measurements she had. I know in my case it's a pretty small difference but sometimes doctors just know best??

Have you got a regular doctor or midwife you could speak to about your concerns?


----------



## Kazy

That is so great Chrissi! I think you are right about the due date thing. Sounds like there is nothing to worry about. Are you excited? I know it still hasn't completely settled in for me. I'll have 5 children 7 and under. lol 

They may still be identical. My US tech told me that mine were not identical because they were in separate sacs. I did some research this week and it turns out that 1/3 of twins in separate sacs turn out to be identical they just split really early on. My sister has twins. They told her they weren't identical because they were in separate sacs and it turns out that they ARE identical. She had a blood test done to see. And oddly enough I have also learned they can me in separate sacs and share a placenta?? So weird. I am not even sure how that can happen. 

Maybe we can share twin info? I feel like I have a ton to learn!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

george83 said:


> Wow chrissi did you have any idea? I can't imagine the surprise hearing that!
> 
> With my dates I thought I would have been 7+6 from my lmp but when I had my scan she calculated me at 7w+1 and from then on she pretty much dismissed my lmp and just went off the measurements she had. I know in my case it's a pretty small difference but sometimes doctors just know best??
> 
> Have you got a regular doctor or midwife you could speak to about your concerns?

Well jokingly I kept thinking it's be twins lol. My friend said she dreamt I was having twins. She told me 2 weeks ago. But no not really in not sick just crampy a lot. 

Yeah they calculated according to my ovulation day. Told him I'm pretty regular 28 days. Bit out after my mmc but not by much. I'm gonna speak to the hospital. This was a private scan. I went private just to see if there was anything there this time. My BO was a shock and this is a shock. lol this is a huge shock. Lol...

We also went looking for independent midwives in the Summer I wanted to find one that specialised in breech and twin births. Lucky I found the most amazing midwives here in London. 

Xxx


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi, how exciting! It seems like so many people are having twins in May, it's crazy.

Middle of May would make sense if they had previously been using LMP (putting you at 8 weeks), but if you ovulated two weeks later than "average" then it would make sense that the babies should measure around 6 weeks (with a bit of a margin for error) and you'd be due at the end of May.


----------



## Chrissi1981

The sonographer guy wasn't English and I know they work it out differently in some countries as in France. My husband is not at all concerned (he's French) time will tell. But thank you ladies. It's so crazy !!


----------



## charlie15

Chrissi, I am at work on my phone but quickly wanted to say wow wow how exciting at twins!! All sounds wonderful, if a little confusing! 

And Kazy, no idea you were pregnant with twins too, how exciting but wow 5! How are you feeling about that?


----------



## Kazy

Charlie originally I never "wanted" twins. I guess some people do from the beginning. We were somewhat on the fence about trying for #4 but after having a hard time (at least hard compared to what I experienced before) getting pregnant and then MC I knew I wanted a fourth for sure. I was sooooo nervous about my ultrasound last week that I just laughed uncontrollably when she said there were two healthy babies. To me it's like God saying "see all is well." I am really excited about it now. I'm still a bit cautious since it's the first trimester but I think all will be great. I know it's going to be a crazy ride but I wouldn't have it any other way.

Oh and I REALLY want to know the genders!! I just scheduled my private scan today for november 14th.


----------



## kategirl

Yay, I found the heartbeat. :happydance:


----------



## Kazy

That is awesome Kate! Where did you get your Doppler?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> Charlie originally I never "wanted" twins. I guess some people do from the beginning. We were somewhat on the fence about trying for #4 but after having a hard time (at least hard compared to what I experienced before) getting pregnant and then MC I knew I wanted a fourth for sure. I was sooooo nervous about my ultrasound last week that I just laughed uncontrollably when she said there were two healthy babies. To me it's like God saying "see all is well." I am really excited about it now. I'm still a bit cautious since it's the first trimester but I think all will be great. I know it's going to be a crazy ride but I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Oh and I REALLY want to know the genders!! I just scheduled my private scan today for november 14th.

A crazy ride yes for sure! But worth it. I'm so unsure about this pregnancy. I think he has made a mistake on the report cause he has said the heart beats are the same... But one was low ? He said on the report that they were both 90bpm that's not good.


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi1981 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Charlie originally I never "wanted" twins. I guess some people do from the beginning. We were somewhat on the fence about trying for #4 but after having a hard time (at least hard compared to what I experienced before) getting pregnant and then MC I knew I wanted a fourth for sure. I was sooooo nervous about my ultrasound last week that I just laughed uncontrollably when she said there were two healthy babies. To me it's like God saying "see all is well." I am really excited about it now. I'm still a bit cautious since it's the first trimester but I think all will be great. I know it's going to be a crazy ride but I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Oh and I REALLY want to know the genders!! I just scheduled my private scan today for november 14th.
> 
> A crazy ride yes for sure! But worth it. I'm so unsure about this pregnancy. I think he has made a mistake on the report cause he has said the heart beats are the same... But one was low ? He said on the report that they were both 90bpm that's not good.Click to expand...

Did he tell you the heart rates there?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Charlie originally I never "wanted" twins. I guess some people do from the beginning. We were somewhat on the fence about trying for #4 but after having a hard time (at least hard compared to what I experienced before) getting pregnant and then MC I knew I wanted a fourth for sure. I was sooooo nervous about my ultrasound last week that I just laughed uncontrollably when she said there were two healthy babies. To me it's like God saying "see all is well." I am really excited about it now. I'm still a bit cautious since it's the first trimester but I think all will be great. I know it's going to be a crazy ride but I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Oh and I REALLY want to know the genders!! I just scheduled my private scan today for november 14th.
> 
> A crazy ride yes for sure! But worth it. I'm so unsure about this pregnancy. I think he has made a mistake on the report cause he has said the heart beats are the same... But one was low ? He said on the report that they were both 90bpm that's not good.Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell you the heart rates there?Click to expand...


No he just said one was healthy one was not..


----------



## hmmohrma

My DH and I don't go for first ultrasound for another 1.5 weeks, but twins run on both sides of my family, I had a dream we had twins this week and the next day saw a double rainbow on the way to school, and then an old colleague randomly texted me that night and said "wouldn't it be exciting if you guys have twins?" All these signs and being on a forum with two women due in May having twins...pretty hard to ignore. Congrats on TWO babies, Chrissy!


----------



## kategirl

Kazy said:


> That is awesome Kate! Where did you get your Doppler?

It's a Sonoline B, but don't remember where I ordered it from (I got it when I was pregnant with DD).


----------



## charlie15

Chrissi1981 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissi1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Charlie originally I never "wanted" twins. I guess some people do from the beginning. We were somewhat on the fence about trying for #4 but after having a hard time (at least hard compared to what I experienced before) getting pregnant and then MC I knew I wanted a fourth for sure. I was sooooo nervous about my ultrasound last week that I just laughed uncontrollably when she said there were two healthy babies. To me it's like God saying "see all is well." I am really excited about it now. I'm still a bit cautious since it's the first trimester but I think all will be great. I know it's going to be a crazy ride but I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Oh and I REALLY want to know the genders!! I just scheduled my private scan today for november 14th.
> 
> A crazy ride yes for sure! But worth it. I'm so unsure about this pregnancy. I think he has made a mistake on the report cause he has said the heart beats are the same... But one was low ? He said on the report that they were both 90bpm that's not good.Click to expand...
> 
> Did he tell you the heart rates there?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he just said one was healthy one was not..Click to expand...

All sounds confusing. When will you see your Doctor to clarify?


----------



## charlie15

Kazy said:


> Charlie originally I never "wanted" twins. I guess some people do from the beginning. We were somewhat on the fence about trying for #4 but after having a hard time (at least hard compared to what I experienced before) getting pregnant and then MC I knew I wanted a fourth for sure. I was sooooo nervous about my ultrasound last week that I just laughed uncontrollably when she said there were two healthy babies. To me it's like God saying "see all is well." I am really excited about it now. I'm still a bit cautious since it's the first trimester but I think all will be great. I know it's going to be a crazy ride but I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Oh and I REALLY want to know the genders!! I just scheduled my private scan today for november 14th.


I know what you mean. I would never want twins either, the prospect scares me on so many levels! But it's something special for sure, so I get how people just embrace it as a crazy, wonderful ride. :thumbup:


----------



## charlie15

kategirl said:


> Yay, I found the heartbeat. :happydance:

Yey :happydance:


----------



## jnypal27

wow great news all around! congrats. I finally hit the six week mark!  another week down. I get my first scan in 5 days and I was on 100 of clomid when I got pregnant so chance for twins also.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Eek good luck if you want twins!! I'm trying to forget about it right now until my next scan. I refuse to get excited just in case something happens. I'm leaving it in Gods hands right now. In the meantime even though I'm not sick I am still getting twinges and tightening around my lower abdomen. I'm also so freaking gassy. I don't know why maybe because digestion is slow?? But I've gone back to eating super healthy; trying to cram as many nutrients in as possible. I would like these babes to survive. So mama is trying she really is.

Hurry up November !!!


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi1981 said:


> Eek good luck if you want twins!! I'm trying to forget about it right now until my next scan. I refuse to get excited just in case something happens. I'm leaving it in Gods hands right now. In the meantime even though I'm not sick I am still getting twinges and tightening around my lower abdomen. I'm also so freaking gassy. I don't know why maybe because digestion is slow?? But I've gone back to eating super healthy; trying to cram as many nutrients in as possible. I would like these babes to survive. So mama is trying she really is.
> 
> Hurry up November !!!


I am seriously so gassy too. What is up with that?!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Phew lol very parpy and burpy .... I went out last night for my birthday and it was awful I had bad bad cramps thanks to having to hold on to the gas. Was very painful.


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi wow! Congrats :) I've had two dreams this pregnancy I was having twins but I ended up crying haha I so don't want twins this baby will be my last just 3 for me universe please! No curve balls. 

My scan is Tuesday but I've only found 1 heart beat so I'm sure there's just 1 snugged up. 

Kate that's awesome! I'm getting faster at picking up the HB now last two times it was 176 and 180.


----------



## BaybeeMama

My scan was on Friday and the bambino is measuring right on track! So my due date is May 10th :) My MS is awful though! I'm throwing up almost every day and if I don't eat in between breakfast, lunch and supper then I throw up until my tummy is empty and hurts :( baby sure is a feisty one haha


----------



## jnypal27

BaybeeMama said:


> My scan was on Friday and the bambino is measuring right on track! So my due date is May 10h :) My MS is awful though! I'm throwing up almost every day and if I don't eat in between breakfast, lunch and supper then I throw up until my tummy is empty and hurts :( baby sure is a feisty one haha

that's great news about the scan. keep the count down going until the second trimester!  we're all getting closer and over half way there! Eek!


----------



## Kazy

BaybeeMama said:


> My scan was on Friday and the bambino is measuring right on track! So my due date is May 10th :) My MS is awful though! I'm throwing up almost every day and if I don't eat in between breakfast, lunch and supper then I throw up until my tummy is empty and hurts :( baby sure is a feisty one haha

Awesome news!!


----------



## charlie15

BaybeeMama said:


> My scan was on Friday and the bambino is measuring right on track! So my due date is May 10th :) My MS is awful though! I'm throwing up almost every day and if I don't eat in between breakfast, lunch and supper then I throw up until my tummy is empty and hurts :( baby sure is a feisty one haha

Great news. Hope the ms eases up soon for you


----------



## george83

BaybeeMama said:


> My scan was on Friday and the bambino is measuring right on track! So my due date is May 10th :) My MS is awful though! I'm throwing up almost every day and if I don't eat in between breakfast, lunch and supper then I throw up until my tummy is empty and hurts :( baby sure is a feisty one haha

That's great news about the scan and even though its tough the ms is a good sign, I never thought I'd be happy to feel like this again


----------



## Kelly9

I've been having some brown discharge not even spotting just brown cm but found babes heartbeat again today I think it might be from sex honestly. Dh was a little to frisky the last two times. So no more sex for a few days. Can't wait for my scan tomorrow!!!!! Super excited.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, fx for a great scan!

Baybee, sucks about the ms, but yay for a good scan!

AFM, right now I'm trying to figure out if I can get a TB test or not (required yearly for my work). I know some OB's say you can and me say you can't. I had one with my first pregnancy since my normal doctor said it was fine (too early for an OB) and then I lost it the next week. I don't think it was the cause, but I'm kind of wary of it now just because it brings up bad memories, and because the RNs giving it almost didn't want to give it to me since I didn't have an actual note from my OB saying it was okay. This time I'm still in an unfortunate waiting area; my regular doctor says they can't advise me since they're not OB, but my OB's office says they can't advise me since I haven't had my first visit yet (not until OCt 30th). Ugh, it's frustrating!


----------



## ImSoTired

kategirl said:


> Kelly, fx for a great scan!
> 
> Baybee, sucks about the ms, but yay for a good scan!
> 
> AFM, right now I'm trying to figure out if I can get a TB test or not (required yearly for my work). I know some OB's say you can and me say you can't. I had one with my first pregnancy since my normal doctor said it was fine (too early for an OB) and then I lost it the next week. I don't think it was the cause, but I'm kind of wary of it now just because it brings up bad memories, and because the RNs giving it almost didn't want to give it to me since I didn't have an actual note from my OB saying it was okay. This time I'm still in an unfortunate waiting area; my regular doctor says they can't advise me since they're not OB, but my OB's office says they can't advise me since I haven't had my first visit yet (not until OCt 30th). Ugh, it's frustrating!

When pregnant with my daughter, and this pregnancy, the nurses at my OB's office gave me TB tests in early pregnancy. It's a part of all the many things they test for to see if there will be any complications, etc. I'd say once you have your first appt and they give you the go ahead then things should be fine. I'm sorry you are having a hard time with it and I'm sorry you are associating it with your MC but things will be fine. I've never heard of there being issues with it at all? Different doctors I suppose.


----------



## jnypal27

kategirl said:


> Kelly, fx for a great scan!
> 
> Baybee, sucks about the ms, but yay for a good scan!
> 
> AFM, right now I'm trying to figure out if I can get a TB test or not (required yearly for my work). I know some OB's say you can and me say you can't. I had one with my first pregnancy since my normal doctor said it was fine (too early for an OB) and then I lost it the next week. I don't think it was the cause, but I'm kind of wary of it now just because it brings up bad memories, and because the RNs giving it almost didn't want to give it to me since I didn't have an actual note from my OB saying it was okay. This time I'm still in an unfortunate waiting area; my regular doctor says they can't advise me since they're not OB, but my OB's office says they can't advise me since I haven't had my first visit yet (not until OCt 30th). Ugh, it's frustrating!

If it makes you feel any more comfortable I had a tb test a little over a week ago. I had to get it for work as well and I'm almost 7 weeks. All has been well so far.


----------



## Kelly9

Had my scan! We have 1 little happy baby measuring perfectly 9+2! I didn't get a pic but am super happy! Got to see the little arms and legs that are growing and the heartbeat! Baby already looks like a baby!


----------



## jnypal27

Kelly9 said:


> Had my scan! We have 1 little happy baby measuring perfectly 9+2! I didn't get a pic but am super happy! Got to see the little arms and legs that are growing and the heartbeat! Baby already looks like a baby!

awesome Kelly! That is great news! Congrats


----------



## kategirl

Yay, Kelly, that's so exciting! :)


----------



## lolly25

Looks like this could be the end :sad2::-(:-( my brown spotting just turned red and my back is aching x heading up A+E when oh gets home xx


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, lolly. I hope it ends well after all!


----------



## misspriss

Glad the scan went well Kelly!

Lolly I hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## george83

lolly25 said:


> Looks like this could be the end :sad2::-(:-( my brown spotting just turned red and my back is aching x heading up A+E when oh gets home xx

I'm so sorry sweetie hoping everything turns out ok for you. I had bright red bleeding with my second and everything was fine it doesn't have to bad news. Thinking of you lots x x x


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Had my scan! We have 1 little happy baby measuring perfectly 9+2! I didn't get a pic but am super happy! Got to see the little arms and legs that are growing and the heartbeat! Baby already looks like a baby!

Congrats that's great news x x


----------



## jnypal27

lolly25 said:


> Looks like this could be the end :sad2::-(:-( my brown spotting just turned red and my back is aching x heading up A+E when oh gets home xx

o no lolly. Im praying for you that everything is just fine. Good luck at the doctors.


----------



## charlie15

Good luck at A&E lolly, hope it turns out well x

Kelly, great news about scan.


----------



## Kelly9

Lolly I hope you've gotten some good news?


----------



## Kazy

Oh lolly. Praying big time here! Hope you
Have good news coming your way. 

Congrats Kelly on the good scan. :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

lolly25 said:


> Looks like this could be the end :sad2::-(:-( my brown spotting just turned red and my back is aching x heading up A+E when oh gets home xx

Oh sweetness. Sending you lots of love and light and praying that this isn't what you thought it was xxxxz


----------



## Greener Grass

Thinking of you lolly. Please update us when you can. Hoping it wasn't bad news xxx


----------



## lolly25

Got messed about in A+E, I had to explain to the dr several times I was actually pregnant after my prev mc, then they did beta bloods and when I asked his for the results he said 1500 was about to crumble and I questioned him he said he will just double check. When he ce back he said sorry it was 1800 but that was in sept he hasn't even checked the ones they had taken. So I waited whilst he phoned the lab and they where 65,000 big difference !! x they wouldn't scan me and said they will refer me to the epu today. So all in all I had bloods taken, saw a dr who didn't have a clue and was told basically go home and phone epu in the morning for a time for a scan x so I'm still none the wiser and am emotionally and physically battered xx


----------



## lolly25

Just got back from scan at epau baby looks perfect and had a gorgeous healthy heartbeat x they can't see any areas of bleeding in the uterus, just hoping it goes soon. Baby growing well and even measured a day ahead of ov. on cloud 9 thank you so much for your kind words xxx


----------



## george83

Yay!! Congrats you must be so relieved x x


----------



## lolly25

george83 said:


> Yay!! Congrats you must be so relieved x x

Relieved massively    x


----------



## Chrissi1981

lolly25 said:


> Just got back from scan at epau baby looks perfect and had a gorgeous healthy heartbeat x they can't see any areas of bleeding in the uterus, just hoping it goes soon. Baby growing well and even measured a day ahead of ov. on cloud 9 thank you so much for your kind words xxx

I feel so emotional Lolly. I'm so so so so relieved and happy to hear everything is fine. I'm an emotional wreck right now after the sonographer worried me to death over baby A. Trying to stay positive but it's so hard after a mc. In a way I wish I'd never had an early scan. I think they cause more worry than they are worth.

Xxxxxx


----------



## kategirl

Yay, I'm so glad lolly!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news lolly! 

Chrissi when is your next scan?


----------



## Kelly9

Great news lolly! 

Chrissi when is your next scan?


----------



## misspriss

Great news Lolly!


----------



## charlie15

Great news Lolly! 

Chrissi, I agree, at times early scans cause a lot of stress. Are you going to get another or wait for the 12 wk scan?


----------



## Greener Grass

So pleased for you lolly. Was so worried. Felt so nervous for you.

I'm a nervous wreck worrying. Keep worrying it's a empty sac in there and no baby. Have tried twice to find heartbeat with no luck. Hoping it's just because I'm a fatty but can't help but worry. Nausea is making my life hell. There's nothing I want to eat ever. The thought of all food makes me want to vomit. I've lost half a stone in past few weeks so every cloud and all that I suppose.

Got my booking in tonight. Having to go alone as it's at night and don't want to take our 5 year old. Wish I was having a scan too so I could stop worrying :cry:

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kategirl

GreenerGrass, I wasn't able to find the heartbeat until 8w6d, and I'm definitely not overweight, so it's not just you! I hope you can find it soon!

I feel the same way, I keep just feeling like this pregnancy isn't going to work out and that things aren't going right and that the baby is probably dead. Even when I found the heartbeat, I still don't feel fully convinced that it was actually the heartbeat. Ugh, I'll feel SOOOO much better once I can actually feel it! I hope I can feel it earlier this time; I know a lot of people say you usually feel it earlier the second time, and I didn't feel anything until 18 weeks last time.


----------



## Greener Grass

Glad it's not just me. I spent about 1.5 hours searching the other night. Still have sore arm muscles. It's terrifying when you don't know if the baby is ok. I had been feeling quite positive as this pregnancy has got further than my last two and I have alot more synptoms etc but then I read stories about people going for scans to find mmc :cry:

I don't think I'll try again for a few weeks. I'm really overweight so there's probably not much chance of me finding it early. If only there was a sure fire way of knowing all was ok. If you've found the heartbeat that's a really good sign xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Damn phone lost my post. 

Kate you're just a worrier you need to keep yourself busy. 

I've gained weight but being on vacation doesn't help I'm eating all my favourite fatty foods again. Where we live there are no restaurants so eating healthy is easy. I'll be resuming workouts once in home next week to. Hopefully I can stall the weight gain or loose a few pounds since I know the weight gained is not baby.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kate you're just a worrier you need to keep yourself busy.

I don't know... it's odd because I didn't feel this way with my daughter, I didn't really have any worries. I think part of it may be that I'm going for a long time without being checked; last time I had my first appointment around 8 weeks and then every 4 weeks after, but this time I had my scan at 6w4 and then I'm assumng they'll use the doppler at my OB appointment at 12w4d. I don't really trust the heartbeat I found on the doppler since it doesn't quite sound like what you hear on the youtube videos or what I heard with my daughter. I'm not even really worried/anxious exactly... it's more like I'm just waiting to find out that it's gone.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm doing a lot of worrying too because I'm feeling very few symptoms and actually feeling like I have a cold coming on. I have another appt at the end of this month and I'm assuming it'll just be a doppler appt. I have no doppler of my own and down plan on buying one because I know I'll just panic each time I don't find the heartbeat. I'm also still only 7wks so it's a bit early for that yet. Anyhow, just hoping everything is okay in there. It's so hard not to panic after a loss....


----------



## Kelly9

Kate can you record the HB so I can hear it? I'm sure it's bubs you found or maybe the placenta you're picking up.


----------



## charlie15

I'm a worry wart too on and off. Some days I am very chilled and positive and other days I think who am I kidding, it's going to happen again. On my positive side this pregnancy feels more like my dds with stronger symptoms. Whereas my mmc I barely had symptoms and then they faded and I just knew. But then I think arrrgh of course I'm not going to have another baby, it's all going to end. But for me I don't want a scan for as long as possible! Odd I know, but I figure if I make it to 13 weeks with no bleeding there's every chance that all is ok. 

Greener grass, like I said I had a mmc and my symptoms were very mild an then they faded and I knew so booked a private scan. Most people who have mmcsloose their symptoms, some don't but that's quite unusual. 

Kate, did you get a rate of the HB? I am sure it was bubs, but I think it's totally natural to be anxious. 

I'msotired, i know what you mean about the Doppler, but I think I am still going to get one. But I don't think I'll try to use it until 9 weeks.


----------



## ImSoTired

Charlie, wow, that's terrifying. I am having very few symptoms and that has me thinking. Maybe another loss....? So nervous.


----------



## misspriss

I am also having very few symptoms, except fatigue, extreme fatigue.

I'm not worried though, I had very few symptoms with DS. I'm well past the point of my chemical, so I'm not terribly worried. Perhaps it's because DS, my job, and issues with my in-laws keep me busy enough?


----------



## Kelly9

Some people just don't feel pregnant at all so lack of symptoms doesn't meab no baby. I think docs are sometimes concerned when you have a bunch of different symptoms and they ALL disappear all of a sudden. 

I've felt very positive about this pregnancy right from day 1 like I just know it'll be ok. With my mc I had a blughted ovum so still had symptoms as everything else like placenta was still growing but the baby had stopped super early. They were weird though super intense very early and would come and go for days at a time I also just felt like something was off can't really describe it very well.


----------



## charlie15

ImSoTired said:


> Charlie, wow, that's terrifying. I am having very few symptoms and that has me thinking. Maybe another loss....? So nervous.

Try not to worry Hun, some people don't get any symptoms at all. I was just comparing it to my previous pregnancy. Tbh the moment I got a BFP I never felt fully confident about that pregnancy. 

Like Kelly says it's more when you have symptoms and they go. I was starting to get symptoms but they never really developed and then faded, it wasn't sudden. With my dd my symptoms went suddenly at 9 weeks, I literally woke up one morning and felt great! You never really can tell much from symptoms alone.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm just having a hard time being confident in this pregnancy. I felt like something was wrong with my loss and this time doesn't feel much different. Maybe it's just because I'm expecting the worst, but either way I can't get comfortable. I just don't want to get my hopes up just to lose another....


----------



## Kelly9

Kate how are you doing today?


----------



## jnypal27

great news everyone... my scan went perfect! I'm measuring 6 weeks 4 days which is what I thought I was and my due date will stay on hubbys birthday 5/31. heart rate was 120 whichtheysaid is good  I'm so relieved. I feel like I will feel comfortable with my pregnancy when I make it past my longest miscarriage at 12 weeks. my husband compared the picture of our baby to a flea because he said it is so tiny lol.


----------



## charlie15

ImSoTired said:


> I'm just having a hard time being confident in this pregnancy. I felt like something was wrong with my loss and this time doesn't feel much different. Maybe it's just because I'm expecting the worst, but either way I can't get comfortable. I just don't want to get my hopes up just to lose another....

:hugs: I understand totally. I am feeling generally more relaxed about this pregnancy, but then I suddenly feel really negative that it's all going to happen again. I think it must be natural to think the worst.


----------



## charlie15

jnypal27 said:


> great news everyone... my scan went perfect! I'm measuring 6 weeks 4 days which is what I thought I was and my due date will stay on hubbys birthday 5/31. heart rate was 120 whichtheysaid is good  I'm so relieved. I feel like I will feel comfortable with my pregnancy when I make it past my longest miscarriage at 12 weeks. my husband compared the picture of our baby to a flea because he said it is so tiny lol.

Great news :thumbup:


----------



## charlie15

Can I ask a bizzare question. Has anyone had a pulsating/ throbbing sensation in you lower abdomen? It felt like a pulse, am guessing the placenta?? I have never had this before so just wondering if anyone else had? It only lasted maybe 5 seconds and once early this morning.


----------



## Kazy

I haven't had that specific pain but I have had all sorts of odd pains in my abdomen. I think as long as they aren't extreme cramps all is normal.


----------



## Kelly9

Can't say I've had that one either but I do get random weird twinges and such.


----------



## kategirl

Yay, jnypal!



Kelly9 said:


> Kate how are you doing today?

Same. Not exactly upset or anxious, just not expecting to actually have a baby come May. I've actually been feeling a little better the last couple days, less nauseous and less tired. I don't see it as lossing symptoms or anything, but I'm glad I'm feeling a bit better. I decided to do the first tri genetic screening on the 27th, so at least I'll get another scan and get to see if things are okay or not. :)


----------



## Kelly9

That's good its not to far away then. Have you found the HB again


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> That's good its not to far away then. Have you found the HB again

No, but I haven't tried since I found it on Saturday. We've been busy, and my husband's been in a really bad mood since he wants some stuff done around the house right this second and it's stuff that I need him to wait for me to do (or else he's going to throw out my stuff without knowing what I need and not).


----------



## Kelly9

Ahh that doesn't sound like fun. My lo was hiding last night didn't help that I was looking in the usual spot I found it in so it took a while. I try to Doppler only once or twice a week now. Plus I'm running out of the gel for it.


----------



## firstbaby9573

Hi all just found out I'm expecting twins on May 31st xxx


----------



## george83

firstbaby9573 said:


> Hi all just found out I'm expecting twins on May 31st xxx

Wow congrats!! did you have any idea? there seems to be loads of twins on here now x x


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, firstbaby!

But seriously, the number of twins this month seems ridiculous! I guess May is just a very special month. :)


----------



## charlie15

firstbaby9573 said:


> Hi all just found out I'm expecting twins on May 31st xxx

Congratulations :happydance:

There do seem to be a fair few twins due in May!


----------



## Kazy

firstbaby9573 said:


> Hi all just found out I'm expecting twins on May 31st xxx

Congrats!! Yeah more twins! 

My dr said there are a lot of twins recently. So who knows what's up with that


----------



## Kelly9

Three pairs conceived naturally out of this small group is a high number! Congrats first baby should be first babies lol.


----------



## BaybeeMama

Kelly9 said:


> Ahh that doesn't sound like fun. My lo was hiding last night didn't help that I was looking in the usual spot I found it in so it took a while. I try to Doppler only once or twice a week now. Plus I'm running out of the gel for it.

If you're running out of gel for your Doppler, just use Aloe Vera gel. I did when I ran out of the little packet I got with my Doppler from Ebay. I have a big bottle of Aloe Vera gel lol


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think I have any but I should have enough Doppler gel to get me through for a while yet. I'll have to see if I have aloe Vera can't remember if I bought any.


----------



## hmmohrma

firstbaby9573 said:


> Hi all just found out I'm expecting twins on May 31st xxx

Congrats! So many twins in one group! :)

My week at school started out rough, but I was feeling very happy toward the end. I sent home three sick kids this week, but I don't usually worry because I have a great immune system from working with young children for many years. I read that pregnancy weakens the immune system, and sure enough I'm sick now. #-o

We also went to a wedding last night, and my college roommate who I grew us with was there. We are still keeping quiet about the baby, but she figured it out within minutes because I didn't want to stand near people who were smoking. Anyone else trying to keep it quiet but having some people figure it out? I just can't say no...I'm too worried something will go wrong...I know, silly superstition.


----------



## charlie15

hmmohrma said:


> firstbaby9573 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all just found out I'm expecting twins on May 31st xxx
> 
> Congrats! So many twins in one group! :)
> 
> My week at school started out rough, but I was feeling very happy toward the end. I sent home three sick kids this week, but I don't usually worry because I have a great immune system from working with young children for many years. I read that pregnancy weakens the immune system, and sure enough I'm sick now. #-o
> 
> We also went to a wedding last night, and my college roommate who I grew us with was there. We are still keeping quiet about the baby, but she figured it out within minutes because I didn't want to stand near people who were smoking. Anyone else trying to keep it quiet but having some people figure it out? I just can't say no...I'm too worried something will go wrong...I know, silly superstition.Click to expand...


I work in a hospital, the ED so also have an immune system as strong as steel, but have already had a nasty cold too! 

I have not had anyone guess yet, but I am actually staying in tonight away from friends who just might, more because I am so tired and have no energy though!


----------



## charlie15

I had my midwife booking appointment today. No scan or anything, just paper work and bloods etc. am feeling really scared today that we might not make it :( anyone else have days like that? What do you do or think to pull yourself out of it?


----------



## Kelly9

I managed to fool everyone at my bils wedding and the bachelorette and shower and there was a lot of champagne! So yay for me lol. 

I'm very crampy and twingy the last couple of days. Worries me a little but I know it's lilely growing pains. Will Doppler again tonight once we get to the hotel we're staying at. I have 4 flights today spead out all day flying with 2 kids! Today will be a long day.


----------



## kategirl

Aww, hope everyone is feeling better soon!

Kelly, I hope the flights go okay!

I found the heartbeat again today, and I figured out why it sounds odd and the doppler has a really low bpm. My heartbeat is just sort of drowning it out. I had thought that noise was the placenta, but it was perfectly in time with the twitches in my abdomen along with my heartbeat. I can hear the baby in the background, it just makes it not sound like the steady volume beats you hear on the instructional youtube videos. Yay!

And I just use a big bottle of aloe that I've had for a million years as my gel. Might as well use it up!


----------



## jnypal27

firstbaby9573 said:


> Hi all just found out I'm expecting twins on May 31st xxx

that is exciting news! I am due May 31 as well!


----------



## Greener Grass

9 weeks today. Baby is still hanging in there (I hope)

So difficult not knowing. 5 weeks of torture worrying so far. Nausea is ruining my life. I'm gonna go to the Dr to try and get something for it I think. At first it was reassuring. Now its just unpleasant. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## george83

Hi everyone, 

congrats on the appointment Charlie glad it went well 

Kate glad you managed to hear baby again thats good news

Kelly hope the flights went ok? 

well done to the ladies who managed to fool everybody - I'm the most gullible at that; I was talking to my sisters friend on her hen night about her drinking non alcoholic beer as she 'likes the taste of it' and didn't even click that she might be pregnant until she announced a couple of weeks later :dohh:

I had some bleeding in the middle of the night last night so have been expecting the worst all day but so far nothing and this is possibly the sickest/most exhausted I've felt so far so hoping it was nothing but I'm still petrified.


----------



## charlie15

george83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> congrats on the appointment Charlie glad it went well
> 
> Kate glad you managed to hear baby again thats good news
> 
> Kelly hope the flights went ok?
> 
> well done to the ladies who managed to fool everybody - I'm the most gullible at that; I was talking to my sisters friend on her hen night about her drinking non alcoholic beer as she 'likes the taste of it' and didn't even click that she might be pregnant until she announced a couple of weeks later :dohh:
> 
> I had some bleeding in the middle of the night last night so have been expecting the worst all day but so far nothing and this is possibly the sickest/most exhausted I've felt so far so hoping it was nothing but I'm still petrified.

Hope the bleeding has stopped and it's just one of those things :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

George when do you get checked out? Will you go in?

Flights went as well as can be expected they were all on time and the kids were mostly good. The 12 hour drive home was good as well. We're now mostly settled back in and still had our thanksgiving turkey dinner today. 

Kate YAY!!!!! Thats how this baby's HB started out now he/she likes to hide by my right hip.


----------



## Chrissi1981

george83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> congrats on the appointment Charlie glad it went well
> 
> Kate glad you managed to hear baby again thats good news
> 
> Kelly hope the flights went ok?
> 
> well done to the ladies who managed to fool everybody - I'm the most gullible at that; I was talking to my sisters friend on her hen night about her drinking non alcoholic beer as she 'likes the taste of it' and didn't even click that she might be pregnant until she announced a couple of weeks later :dohh:
> 
> I had some bleeding in the middle of the night last night so have been expecting the worst all day but so far nothing and this is possibly the sickest/most exhausted I've felt so far so hoping it was nothing but I'm still petrified.

Ah hun I'll be praying for you. It must be terrifying but a lot of women bleed lightly and they are fine. Just rest up as much as you can.

I'm sorry ladies I've been neglecting you I'm just staying away as much as possible as I don't want to get myself too excited just in case. I actually found a new obsession lol that distracts me youtubers !!! Lol so entertaining. I'm resting as much as I possibly can since I found out there's two embryos in there possibly growing. Pray for us will you all ? Pretty please. Of course I'm praying for all of you ladies
too. 

On a side note my bump is big ! I'm so bloated and farty ewwwww and burpy ... I have morning sickness but only in the morning. It's mild thank heavens. A lot of twinges on right side still no pms type pains right now which is good. But geeezzzz I'm so tired. I wanna sleep all the time. Is anyone else like this ? I mean I sleep 8 hours and I'm still tired from when I wake up until I go to bed ?!

Xxxx


----------



## lolly25

Hi all sorry been quiet with all the ups and downs was trying to distract myself x just a quick question noticed a lot of people using vit b6 to help with morning sickness, what dosage are you taking ?? Only wonder because I have fluctuating sickness some days worse than others but looking into the food I've eaten I tend to be less nauseous / sick when I've ate foods high in b vits the day previous x


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi, fx for two healthy little ones! When's your next appointment/scan?



lolly25 said:


> Hi all sorry been quiet with all the ups and downs was trying to distract myself x just a quick question noticed a lot of people using vit b6 to help with morning sickness, what dosage are you taking ?? Only wonder because I have fluctuating sickness some days worse than others but looking into the food I've eaten I tend to be less nauseous / sick when I've ate foods high in b vits the day previous x

I take 25 mg of B6 in the morning and in the evening, but I also take half a Unisom at night. The B6 alone doesn't really work for me, it has to be combined with the Unisom, but I've heard some people say that B6 only helped them.


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi I had some bleeding Sunday. Totally freaked me out but has since stopped. I see my dr Thursday so I am really praying all is well with both babies. I've heard it can be normal too.

Praying for all. First trimester is slowly coming to the end lol.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> Chrissi I had some bleeding Sunday. Totally freaked me out but has since stopped. I see my dr Thursday so I am really praying all is well with both babies. I've heard it can be normal too.
> 
> Praying for all. First trimester is slowly coming to the end lol.

Oh gosh hun it's horrible isn't it. I'm sorry you had to go through this. Did you go for a scan? Xx


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> George when do you get checked out? Will you go in.

Thanks Kelly, I haven't even been to see my doctor to tell him I'm pregnant yet as it took me over 3 weeks to get an appointment so the thought of trying to get in for an emergency one just stressed me out more. I've got that appointment this Thursday so I'll mention it then but other wise I'm going for a private scan next Thursday so hopefully nothing will change until then. Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage last time so the lack of any more bleeding doesn't reassure me


----------



## charlie15

George, I totally understand about the lack of reassurance after a mmc. I have no reassurance by not bleeding. Hope the scan goes well next week though. 

Chrissy, yes I am tired! I get nausea too, but my main symtom is fatigue and it was in my pregnancy with my dd too! It all got better at 9 weeks then so I am hoping the same this time! 

Kazy, sorry to hear you have had some bleeding, hope again that it's just one of those things. You do hear of more early bleeding in twin pregnancies though, hoping all is ok in there. 

I had a lull in my symptoms this weekend which of course freaked me out. But back today, nausea and so tired! I am my mw appointment on Saturday and just need to pop back for bloods. No scan date yet, but I would think it won't be until mid November at the earliest. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Kazy

Chrissi1981 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Chrissi I had some bleeding Sunday. Totally freaked me out but has since stopped. I see my dr Thursday so I am really praying all is well with both babies. I've heard it can be normal too.
> 
> Praying for all. First trimester is slowly coming to the end lol.
> 
> Oh gosh hun it's horrible isn't it. I'm sorry you had to go through this. Did you go for a scan? XxClick to expand...

It is horrible. I'm just glad I had church that morning. It have me a chance to be around supportive people and feel a little more at peace. 
No ER visit for me. I figure if something is wrong there isn't anything they can do. I have an appointment this Thursday. I don't know if they will to scan but if they can't hear heartbeats on the Doppler then I am going to insist. I LOVE my dr. She normally does a scan for me at my first appointment but since she has me come in at 8 weeks for a scan I am not sure that she'll do one this time. But either way I should at least hear the heartbeats.


----------



## Chrissi1981

I hope later we can all look back at these conversations with grateful and happy hearts full of so much love because of the bundle of joy/joys we are holding in our arms. God Bless you all. may He wrap you with His love and warmth wherever you all are. Xxx


----------



## Greener Grass

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is keeping ok. I can totally relate to those saying no bleeding isn't comforting because of the chance of mmc. That is my biggest fear at this point. It's the furthest by far I've made it and I feel very pregnant but until I see that healthy baby on the screen I won't relax at all. Even then things can still go wrong. I think it's just constant stress until you give birth then you worry about them all the time when they're here lol

I've had my booking in and had blood tests yesterday. I got my scan date and it's 3 weeks tomorrow. So far away. I'll be 12+ 4 by then so fingers crossed after that I'll be able to tell our son. I literally can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Um yeah the worry never stops even once they're out of our stomachs.


----------



## hmmohrma

Bad news today. There was not heart beat and the fetus is deformed. Going for a D and C Friday because my body is not looking like it's planning to pass naturally. We are devastated, but they are sending the tissue for genetic testing since it isy second loss. Keep me in your thoughts for Friday...I nervous and DH is really worried to get the tests back. He was crushed because he saw the baby on screen and thought that was a good sign before the tech told us she couldn't find a hear beat.


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, I'm so sorry, hmmohrma! :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Hmmohmra- I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope you get some answers and your rainbow soon.


----------



## hmmohrma

Thank you ladies. We know we have something in our future, and we are lucky to have the science today to tell us if something is really wrong. It is obviously very hard right now. My cousin pointed out tonight that my sweet mother is spoiling both of our little babies in heaven as we speak. I will keep that thought close to my heart to help me through this procedure. I am very nervous.


----------



## Kelly9

^ I'm so sorry you're going through this. If it help I was very worried and scared for my past D&C and it went so smoothly. I hope you get your forever rainbow soon.


----------



## george83

Hmmohrma I'm so so sorry sweetie. Thinking of you lots and hoping you get some answers soon, such sad news :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Greener Grass

Im So so sorry to hear this :( my thoughts are with you. I hope the dnc goes as smoothly as possible and you get your rainbow soon xxx


----------



## lolly25

hmmohrma said:


> Bad news today. There was not heart beat and the fetus is deformed. Going for a D and C Friday because my body is not looking like it's planning to pass naturally. We are devastated, but they are sending the tissue for genetic testing since it isy second loss. Keep me in your thoughts for Friday...I nervous and DH is really worried to get the tests back. He was crushed because he saw the baby on screen and thought that was a good sign before the tech told us she couldn't find a hear beat.

I'm so sorry for your loss x thinking of you x


----------



## charlie15

hmmohrma said:


> Bad news today. There was not heart beat and the fetus is deformed. Going for a D and C Friday because my body is not looking like it's planning to pass naturally. We are devastated, but they are sending the tissue for genetic testing since it isy second loss. Keep me in your thoughts for Friday...I nervous and DH is really worried to get the tests back. He was crushed because he saw the baby on screen and thought that was a good sign before the tech told us she couldn't find a hear beat.

I am so sorry Hun, lots of :hugs: and hope your D&C goes smoothly. Mine was fine. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ok still pukey and dry heaving ugh. I do get the odd break but I'm so over the nausea. The only thing keeping me liking it even just a little is in my opinion I'm more pukey with girls so the longer it lasts the more I think we're having a girl which is what I'd like if I could choose. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## charlie15

Kelly, sorry for the dry heaving, horrible, but yey for girl if that's what you think :) 

I am ok, yesterday I had a great day, in that I had zero symptoms! Then this morning, vomit, nausea, bloat and my worst symptom tbh which has never gone away, constipation! Any one else constipated? I hate it, I was like this throughout my pregnancy with dd! I have my scan date of 17th Nov, it will put me at 13 weeks. I have also ordered a Doppler, slightly nervous about using that.


----------



## VGirl

charlie15 said:


> Kelly, sorry for the dry heaving, horrible, but yey for girl if that's what you think :)
> 
> I am ok, yesterday I had a great day, in that I had zero symptoms! Then this morning, vomit, nausea, bloat and my worst symptom tbh which has never gone away, constipation! Any one else constipated? I hate it, I was like this throughout my pregnancy with dd! I have my scan date of 17th Nov, it will put me at 13 weeks. I have also ordered a Doppler, slightly nervous about using that.

I was worried about Doppler too but it has been great! I got when I was almost 11 weeks and figured it out quite fast. I recommend watching a youtube video to get used to all the sounds you will hear. Finding the heartbeat is much easier now and it's louder. I do it twice a day and usually am done in 2-3 minutes. Good luck! :)


----------



## VGirl

I'm very sorry for your loss, hmmohrma. I hope you have lots of rest and support from your loved ones. And of course, I wish you to have your rainbow very-very soon.


----------



## Kazy

Bad news for me today. Lost one of our babies. Other baby looks healthy but dr says I'm at increased risk for miscarriage of 2nd now. So I have another scan on the 29th. I may be on hold from these threads for a bit. Not for sure but I'm just so heartbroken right now.


----------



## Kelly9

I haven't had constipation but have had firmer poops. I use my doppler once or twice a week and can find the HB in a few minutes now. At the docs the other day she literally put it down moved it to my right side and had it in a few seconds, fastest ever for finding it lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh Kazy I am so sorry! lots of hugs hun take all the time you need and I hope your other little one pulls through.


----------



## Greener Grass

Kazy I'm so sorry to hear that :( praying for your other baby. Hope they are ok in there.

Gosh so much bad news on this thread. I'm heartbroken for you ladies. Can relate all too well. Terrified I might go through the same for the 3rd time too. It's so heartbreaking. I'm so emotionally invested in this baby. After 4.5 years of struggling to get this far. The fall seems so much higher to fall now. I'm not sure I could risk the heartache again if this doesn't go well. There's only so much grief one can take :(

Sorry for the downer ladies. I find it so hard to be positive when so many ladies are going through bad times.

Is there anyone else on here who hasn't had a scan or found the heartbeat yet? Starting to feel like the only one.

Love and prayer to all of you and your babies. Please no more devastation on this thread. Thoughts are with those ladies who are going through a hard time xxx


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> Bad news for me today. Lost one of our babies. Other baby looks healthy but dr says I'm at increased risk for miscarriage of 2nd now. So I have another scan on the 29th. I may be on hold from these threads for a bit. Not for sure but I'm just so heartbroken right now.

Oh sweetie I'm so sorry, I hope you doing ok and hoping you healthy baby sticks tight. Thinking of you x x


----------



## ImSoTired

hmmohrma and Kazy so sorry to hear about the bad news. I am constantly worried about the same happening to me and I don't see an end to the worry in sight. I wish the best for both of you.

My symptoms are still very few and my nerves are absolutely shot. My next appt is in 2 weeks. Hoping everyday for good things.


----------



## kategirl

Kazy, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I'm really hoping your second little one pulls through; I've known several (I can think of four off hand) women I know in real life who have lost a twin in recent years but was able to hold the second one.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Oh dear dear. Ladies I'm so so sorry. I'm afraid it's bad news here too. I lost one of my twins it vanished and the others heartbeat wasn't detected. So I'm gonna wait it out now and the I'm gonna enjoy Christmas and we shall see in the new year. Love to you all. Xxxx


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, I'm so sorry, Chrissi! :hugs:

So much bad news, I really hope this is the last. :(


----------



## charlie15

Kazy said:


> Bad news for me today. Lost one of our babies. Other baby looks healthy but dr says I'm at increased risk for miscarriage of 2nd now. So I have another scan on the 29th. I may be on hold from these threads for a bit. Not for sure but I'm just so heartbroken right now.

Kazy, I am so sorry Hun. I will be thinking of you and hoping your other twin is a little fighter and pulls through, I know they can and do. :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Chrissi1981 said:


> Oh dear dear. Ladies I'm so so sorry. I'm afraid it's bad news here too. I lost one of my twins it vanished and the others heartbeat wasn't detected. So I'm gonna wait it out now and the I'm gonna enjoy Christmas and we shall see in the new year. Love to you all. Xxxx

Chrissi, big hugs Hun, so sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Greener Grass said:


> Kazy I'm so sorry to hear that :( praying for your other baby. Hope they are ok in there.
> 
> Gosh so much bad news on this thread. I'm heartbroken for you ladies. Can relate all too well. Terrified I might go through the same for the 3rd time too. It's so heartbreaking. I'm so emotionally invested in this baby. After 4.5 years of struggling to get this far. The fall seems so much higher to fall now. I'm not sure I could risk the heartache again if this doesn't go well. There's only so much grief one can take :(
> 
> Sorry for the downer ladies. I find it so hard to be positive when so many ladies are going through bad times.
> 
> Is there anyone else on here who hasn't had a scan or found the heartbeat yet? Starting to feel like the only one.
> 
> Love and prayer to all of you and your babies. Please no more devastation on this thread. Thoughts are with those ladies who are going through a hard time xxx

Hun, maybe you need a break from BnB. It can get too much sometimes at an already stressful time. Pregnancy is tough after a loss, more so if you have had more than 1 loss. Positive baby vibes been sent your way :hugs:

Oh and I haven't heard the HB or had a scan either. I have ordered a Doppler, am terrified of trying it and finding nothing, but then try to brush these negative thoughts out of my head, what will be will be. :flower:


----------



## Greener Grass

So so sorry Chrissi :( my thoughts are with you at this awful time xxx


----------



## Greener Grass

Thanks Charlie.:hugs: I know everyone's as nervous as me. It's hard because when you get this far you almost think you're in the safe zone do its quite shocking to have so many ladies today with bad news. 

Sticky baby vibes to everyone. Roll on the second trimester :flower:


----------



## hmmohrma

I was feeling so positive. Definitely thought I had made it to a safe zone, but I got so nervous before the scan. It was like I all of a sudden knew something wasn't right. I pray that the rest of you hang on to your sweet sticky babies! It certainly has been a trying week for this thread.


----------



## Greener Grass

I'm really worried about the scan. I worry i'll have a panic attack or something. The last 4 scans i've had have all been bad news. I almost don't want a scan as stupid as that sounds.


----------



## kategirl

Greener Grass said:


> I'm really worried about the scan. I worry i'll have a panic attack or something. The last 4 scans i've had have all been bad news. I almost don't want a scan as stupid as that sounds.

Greener Grass, I know what you mean. I already had one really early scan (which was promising since we saw a heartbeat, but so early it was hard to tell), but I'm kind of afraid for my one in a week and a half (especially since I've been having wierd contraction-like pains yesterday and today). But I also feel like if there is something wrong, I don't want to drag this out longer than I have to. I'm trying to just relax and know that there's really nothing I can do about it and I'll know next week.


----------



## Kelly9

kate you got the heart beat though so chances are all is fine! I might whip out my doppler tonight.


----------



## george83

Chrissi1981 said:


> Oh dear dear. Ladies I'm so so sorry. I'm afraid it's bad news here too. I lost one of my twins it vanished and the others heartbeat wasn't detected. So I'm gonna wait it out now and the I'm gonna enjoy Christmas and we shall see in the new year. Love to you all. Xxxx

Again sweetie I'm so sorry, I hope your doing ok? Your so brave to wait it out like that hoping its worth the wait for you x x


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi I missed your post to, my heart is breaking for all you ladies, this just isn't fair.


----------



## Bushmumma

Wow what an upsetting, heart breaking, emotional catch up that was :cry: I'm so sorry to you ladies that have had to endure yet another painful loss in your lives, I am praying that you all recover quickly and stay well :hugs:


AFM: I have great news (feeling guilty sharing while times seem so grim). 

I had my first appointment yesterday at 1:30 9w4d by LMP. 
General OB questions, then he offered me a scan on his portable clinic machine. 
I said yes immediately although as I was alone without my DH I was more nervous and scared. After just a short time (which seemed like an eternity) there it was, a beautiful strong flicker on the screen! I :cry: sooo much I made him loose the picture, which was hard to get as I did not have a full bladder... In no time he had my baby back up on the screen and I was trying to control my weeping do I could enjoy the picture of my baby, meanwhile tests kept filling my eyes making it difficult lol. 

Baby is doing well and doc said right on with my dates even though the scan says 9w1d but because it was not the best picture he was not concerned. He will date again next week :). Little HB is 154 bpm and it was like a wave of relief to know that my little baby is growing well and heathy :). 

I bought I doppler today and hope to receive it by early next week, DH will be able to be part of the experience with the aid of this device :). 

Love to you all ladies xoxo


----------



## lolly25

Kazy and Chrissi I'm so sorry for your loss thinking of you both x :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Bush mamma, that's wonderful news :) we need some positive news here. I'm waiting for my Doppler to arrive too. Had a dream last night that I couldn't find the HB at 12 weeks! So wasn't feeling too positive this morning, trying to shake it off though!


----------



## lolly25

Can I ask the ladies who have dopplers, how many weeks where you when you got babas heartbeat ?? I'm 9+5 I know what I'm listening for etc I picked it up for max 5seconds earlier and then baba moves tried for another 15 mins without success. Does a full bladder help so early on like it would a scan ?? Tia xx


----------



## Greener Grass

I'm due on the same day as you and have yet to find it. I've tried 3 times each time for over an hour with no luck. I am overweight though which could affect things? I'm desperate to try again everyday but each time i try and am unsuccessful it makes me more worried.


----------



## lolly25

Greener Grass said:


> I'm due on the same day as you and have yet to find it. I've tried 3 times each time for over an hour with no luck. I am overweight though which could affect things? I'm desperate to try again everyday but each time i try and am unsuccessful it makes me more worried.

 I'm overweight too my bmi is 30.9 ( but a massive improvement from 39 last time ) my bump is big though but putting this down to 5th baba (9th pregnancy) x


----------



## Kazy

Ok well I decided a break was not a good idea. Hiding up in my room doesn't help anything. And I DO have one very healthy baby to celebrate. And I don't want to miss out on that. I'll try and post a picture later today. Since I got to go to the hospital for a scan I got a high resolution photo and it's perfect. Now I'm just holding out til the 29th praying and asking God to keep this baby safe and growing strong. Dr said if everything looks good then I am back to the normal risks if a singleton pregnancy at that date and no increased risk. I measured about a week behind (which I already knew I would based on O) so my new due date is May 8th. 

To all those with good news. Don't feel guilty! I can mourn my loss and still celebrate with you. It brings joy to see others with good news. And I know all things are in God's hands and completely trust that. 
To the ladies worrying. I pray for you all so much. I pray that we all can enjoy the life in our womb to the fullest. It's such an honor to carry these babies. 
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## charlie15

Kazy, glad you feel able to still celebrate your healthy bean. I can understand the worry though, positive thoughts only! 

Greener grass, this is the risk with dopplers, if you can't find the HB. I could never find my dds before my 12 wk scan and neither could my GP. It turned out I had an anterior placenta. But it's still a worry of mine. I will be 9 weeks on Sunday and I hope to not get it delivered until next week and then I will hold out until I am close to 10 weeks. 

I think it's important for all of us to try an be positive and believe that there is a healthy LO growing. It's hard for sure, I have big ups and downsa and I really have to pull myself up from those down days. Xx


----------



## kategirl

Kazy, I'm so glad you have hope for the little one still there! I know it's fairly common for one twin to be lost while the other survives, so I'm really hoping for a good update on the 29th!


----------



## Kazy

Here's a picture of our healthy little one. I showed this to my 5 year old and he says "look mom, the baby is sleeping. It has those things coming out of its mouth to show it." lol I couldn't stop laughing forever. He thought they looked like the ZZZ on a cartoon. lol

I changed my due date to May 8th on the front page. Let me know if I missed anyone's date changes or anything.
 



Attached Files:







maybaby2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ImSoTired

Chrissi I'm sorry for your loss also. 

Kazy your baby looks beautiful and so funny about your son and the z's. 

Can I have a quick vent here...?Everyone else is having all sorts of symptoms and I am not. Everyone is having cramping, stretching, sore breasts, killer nausea, and I'm not. As crazy as it sounds I WANT IT! I'll take it all just to make me feel a tiny bit more positive about this pregnancy. I have 2 weeks until my appt (where I'm assuming they will just be using a doppler) and I can't help but think that they won't be able to find the heartbeat. I'm finding it so hard to stay positive. I have some hope but I have such a nagging feeling just telling me not to get excited. It's so frustrating and scary. I just want to fast forward....Rant over. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kelly9

Kazy so cute!!!!


----------



## george83

Kazy that's a beautiful picture congrats, how lovely to see an actual baby and you seem to be coping well I hope you are doing ok?

I'msotired I hope you get some symptoms soon I can fully relate to how you feel. I literally feel like I'm about to be sick all day everyday and have been living off white bread and lemonade as its all I can stand but I daren't complain about it. I hope you are just one of the lucky ones who escapes it all.

I had my first appointment with my doctor yesterday she didn't do anything but start the process for my scan. I said how the baby wasn't planned and she tried to reassure me a 16 month age gap won't be too bad but all she did was bring home the realities of how difficult its actually going to be


----------



## Greener Grass

George I can sympathise. I am stressing about the same thing. We are going through the process of adopting a family members baby at the moment. We should get the baby in the next month or two. I'm facing a 15 month age gap and to be honest I'm terrified. I'm trying to focus on how close they'll be a year down the line. 

Kazy I love your picture. So exciting that it looks like a baby already


----------



## george83

Greener Grass said:


> George I can sympathise. I am stressing about the same thing. We are going through the process of adopting a family members baby at the moment. We should get the baby in the next month or two. I'm facing a 15 month age gap and to be honest I'm terrified. I'm trying to focus on how close they'll be a year down the line.
> 
> Kazy I love your picture. So exciting that it looks like a baby already

Oh wow that's a big step, sounds like you have a lot going on, I hope everything goes through for you? 

I keep telling myself that lots of people plan on having an 18 month age gap and hopefully it won't be much worse than that. I have my first midwife appointment next week and I'm hoping she'll be more supportive


----------



## charlie15

Kazy, beautiful baby :flower:

I'msotired, please rant away, we are all here to support each other through this PAL and it's not easy. I would feel exactly the same, so I totally understand your worry. I don't know what your previous pregnancy was like with your dd, but I do know that with boys you typically have easier pregnancies, so it make just be that you have lucked out with a symptom free pregnancy, maybe a boy? Also as much as people feel reassured by symptoms they don't exclude a miscarriage. But I do hope all your worries are about nothing and that you get some reassurance soon :hugs:

About age gaps, I know 2 women who have recently had a second baby with a 13 month age gap :dohh: I think it is hard work for sure, maybe for the first year, but then from what I hear it is actually a lot easier than a bigger age gap. For me we would have a 2.5 yr age gap, which for me is the largest age ago I would want in an ideal world.

Greener grass, that sounds like a lot going on with an adoption, but an amazing thing to do.


----------



## Kelly9

My two kids at home are 31 months apart and it's hard work! Probably just a different kind lol. Right now my younger one Lexi, 19 months wants to do everything my 4 year old son Skyler does which leads to many upset moments as she's just not big enough :wacko: 

This mommy has a headache....


----------



## Bushmumma

Kazy, what a sweet little baby just perfect! 

I understand the need and want of morning sickness aswell, I posted earlier about waiting to have my first appointment until I was around 8+ when 8w rolled around I couldn't find the courage to ring for one. (Stupid?.....Perhaps) Then I rang to talk worh my sister and she lost her first son at 26weeks, she said if you don't ring for an appointment I'm doing it for you!! I rang and made it that morning. 
Point is that no matter what goes on I think it's hard to swallow that we have a life inside us until we see/hear that little heartbeat. It is this that let's us relax and bring down our wall of dispear, worry and finally we are able to fàll in love. I'm happy I've now seen my baby although I am looking at statistics and know that I'm not outta the woods yet. It's damned hard!! Hold on though ladies I'm praying for you :hugs:

As for the age gap between children, ds1 and ds2 are 17 months apart. I found it was fine I loved it, ds1 was at a I want to help age and they have grown and been very close buddies. Until recently that my oldest had hit pubity and he's little brother is to "dumb" for him. It's hard to watch them fight but I know that once ds2 hits the big boy time they'll be mates again. 
What I am looking forward to is having one baby at home, itll be a differant experience and I'll have so much help!! My dd is 8 and will be 9 when bubs is welcomed into this world. She is such a mothering little girl and I know that she will help with sooo much :). I feel blessed to have this little one growing and look forward to our future. 

I hope you all get the results your after and deserve xo


----------



## Kazy

For those worried about symptoms I had zero with my first two. 
And as far as the worry goes. Here's what I've decided for me and maybe it will help someone else. I've decided to love my children with all I have no matter how long I have them. Telling a bunch of people that we lost another baby is going to be difficult. But I don't regret it. Because I celebrated that life while God have it to me. That's how I feel about the baby I have now. I don't know if this baby will make it. But I do know I will love it every second I have it in my womb and forever after. Someone once told me you can't truly love without the risk of the worst pain imaginable. I feel like I understand that now. 
Just a few more weeks until the 2nd trimester! I am looking forward to it. :)


----------



## Bushmumma

Agreed ^^^ :) lovely words Kazy.


----------



## Kazy

Oh and my boys are 18 months. Probably a bit easier than 13-15 months but I wouldn't change it for the world. I think the key to sanity when they are that close is sleep training! Worked with all 3 of my kids and helped me to survive my oldest two so close together.


----------



## hmmohrma

Kazy said:


> Here's a picture of our healthy little one. I showed this to my 5 year old and he says "look mom, the baby is sleeping. It has those things coming out of its mouth to show it." lol I couldn't stop laughing forever. He thought they looked like the ZZZ on a cartoon. lol
> 
> I changed my due date to May 8th on the front page. Let me know if I missed anyone's date changes or anything.

So great to see your picture!

It's been a rough day for us, but there will be a group memorial and burial for all losses this week at a local funeral home. It helps for the hospital to treat our little angel like a baby and not some tissue to dispose (I hated hearing people say tissue when we saw our little baby.) I am not in terrible pain, and the bleeding is not bad. The hospital staff was wonderful today. I will still keep in touch a bit, but please remove me from the cover page.


----------



## Greener Grass

Thanks. Life is stressful. Ibe been fighting for the baby since it was born. It's almost 8 months old now. Social services are totally rubbish. The baby Should've been here months ago. It's a scary prospect going from a 1 child family to a 3 child family within 6 months. I'm most stressed about not having the baby settled and in a good routine before my baby comes. After trying for a baby for so long I am just so grateful to be in this position. If God gives me 10 babies I'd take them with open arms. I'm a believer that he only gives you what you can manage so I'm sure we will both be fine xx

Hope everyone is well. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow, can't believe it. Potentially 1/4 of the way there. I honestly cannot wait.


----------



## jnypal27

I've missed so much but I haven't been able to get on here lately. I'm so sorry for the terrible news and hope for more rainbow babies soon. hugs sent.

I'm officially 8 weeks today. I feel so far behind everyone else. my ms symptoms have picked up but before the last couple of days I had had close to none.
What kind of doppler does everyone have and where did they order it from.

kazy ill be praying for your little one to stay strong


----------



## Kelly9

Sonoline B off ebay


----------



## Bushmumma

That's what I've got too, it should be gets tomorrow!!


----------



## Kazy

I almost bought a Doppler the other day but ended up not doing it because I'm too afraid I wouldn't be able to find the heartbeat and panic!


----------



## lolly25

I've managed to find the heartbeat now for the past 3days x was lovely yesterday could actually hear the baba moving about .. So in love xx


----------



## Kelly9

I finally have my prenatal intake appointment in a few hours lol. I think it's about time!


----------



## kategirl

Yay, lolly!

Kelly, I agree, about time, lol! I'm also playing the waiting game; I technically had an "intake" type appointment at 8 weeks to get a history, but will actually get to see an OB next Thursday. It feels like a long wait, I hope I like this OB!


----------



## george83

That sounds good lolly must be such a relief.

Good luck Kelly hope everything goes well.

I'm having a paranoid day today, my symptoms don't seem as strong which I know could just be because of how far along I am but I can't help thinking the worst. I have another scan on Thursday morning followed by my midwife appointment Thursday pm I have this impending sense of dread I'll have to cancel my midwife appointment


----------



## Kazy

george83 said:


> That sounds good lolly must be such a relief.
> 
> Good luck Kelly hope everything goes well.
> 
> I'm having a paranoid day today, my symptoms don't seem as strong which I know could just be because of how far along I am but I can't help thinking the worst. I have another scan on Thursday morning followed by my midwife appointment Thursday pm I have this impending sense of dread I'll have to cancel my midwife appointment

I know what you mean. Trying to stay positive here as well. Today has been particularly rough.

2nd trimester is just around the corner. I can't wait to feel continuous baby kicks!! On that note, it seems that there is a little disagreement about when the 2nd tri starts. Is it at 13 or 14 weeks??


----------



## Bushmumma

I'm super sure it's 13 weeks, actually the start of week 12 puts you into your 13th week. Like this- 7days past and your 1week so at this stage the 8th day puts you Into your 2nd week. Am I making sense :/ lol... This is how my OB explained it to me. 

I have another appointment tomorrow- testing for downs and I hope he asks if I wanna see baby again, being a week older baby should be much easier to find and get better measurements. FXD that all is still fine :).


----------



## Kelly9

I count it at 13 weeks 3 days thats mine own method though I just divided 40 weeks by 3 lol. But pretty sure most places it's 13 weeks as measured by our tickers. 

Appointment went well, bloodwork and a full 3 hour GTT next tuesday ugh. Not looking forward to the gtt. I've got a cold and overall just feel like crap plus my two kids and husband are also sick.


----------



## Bushmumma

Funny you know coz I remember when I was pregnant with my first and 12 weeks was 2trimester, doctors explanation of this was because term is 38 weeks. That still actually puts it at 12w6d so I'm just going to go with 12-13 weeks. Super duper cool coz I'm getting close now- I'm 10w2d YAY!! My pregnancy app says welcome to your 11th week of pregnancy. Either way the it's all only a guess anyway for those that don't know the exact day of conception onto implantaion. 
That's why there is a veriation of 4 weeks, term starts at 38 through to 42...
My first son was born at 37weeks exactly and was perfect. The doctors put on his records that he was term. Confused of this much lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Term here in Canada is 37 weeks.


----------



## kategirl

I've always heard term as 37 weeks.


----------



## Kazy

Funny how different everything is depending on where you are. I know my dr says 37 is considered full term but will let you go to 41. All I know is I do not want to be induced this time. I did a completely natural birth with my last pregnancy (epidural complications on first two) and it was intense to say the least. So I'm hoping if I'm not induced it may be a bit easier.


----------



## Bushmumma

So no matter what there's still that 4weeks towards the end where we wish it roils just hurry up lol.... See ds1 37weeks, ds2 40 weeks (completly over baked!!) dd 38 weeks and nearly died. All natural labours with no medication, although it was something I looked at with ds2 but labour progressed to quickly snd there was not time. 
Well I got my doppler yesterday and played a little &#322;ast night, not Gavin's the best luck, after watching a few YouTube vids I yried this morning and got baby's heartbeat within 30sec!! Amazing!


----------



## Kelly9

I got to 8cm's before getting an epi with my first, my second was natural dd born at 5 month gestation so heartbreaking circumstances then my third I got to 10cm before asking for epi so I figure 4 time is the charm for a full term natural labour lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

I was upset as the doctors knew I laboured quickly, see ds1 2hr45min ds2 1hr28min dd 37min. They said that it really has to be done as soon as I come in. Thing is that this time round I'll have no time to even get to hospital from home syarting from first contraction! I can see a baby born in car :/.... This does not excite me.


----------



## Kazy

Kelly- hopefully this time! I asked for an epi last time even though I knew the consequences (long story and not that exciting) and by the time they got there I was ready to push. And I found that leading up to 9cm is all the hard work anyway. Pushing to me was more of a relief and I wouldn't call it painful.

bushmamma- that would terrify me too. A friend of ours had a baby this summer and she labors incredibly fast. She actually slept in the hospital parking garage in her car one night because she wasn't sure if she was going to go into active labor! My labors have never been under 8 hours but once the pain really starts I usually have 2 hours or so.


----------



## Kazy

oh and I fully expect to go beyond my due date. 1st was 40wk1d, 2nd 39wk1d, and 3rd was 40 exactly. My water broke with my first and they had to use pit. 2nd wasn't moving like they would like so they induced. And 3rd I chose to be induced. So...... probably will be waiting lol. But I was never miserable so hopefully I can hold out.


----------



## Kelly9

Well if someone had of told me that maybe I would have just pushed then with my last lol. I was to afraid to find out.


----------



## Bushmumma

I like that labour doesn't take long although it is painful it's like a standard labour jammed into 1hr (average) I don't get a break from contractions, they just keep coming. Although I agree with you Kazy, once it's time to push - 2 pushes and it's over, holding baby and feeling relieved. 
I find it amazing how we women are designed to go back time after time. We do know that it hurts, though once your holding your baby you are so smitten, proud, happy and in love, the pain seems like a bad headache and your holding the painkiller in your arms. I love the fact that we can do this. We are amazing!! 
Hats off to mums and mums to be! 

Truth be known id love to see a male go through pregnancy and labour. They would only do it once lol. 

Did I tell you all that I found baby's heartbeat this morning? So exciting :) so beautiful and beating at around 158 :). Nawww- mummy's in love xo


----------



## george83

Congrats to those that have managed to find the heartbeats I'm very jealous! I'm just too scared to use a Doppler in case I can't find anything. I have got another private scan tomorrow though so hoping that's just as good.

Bushmomma I can't imagine labouring that quickly! Mine have been 4 hours and 3 and a half hours, both times I've been at the hospital less than a hour before delivering and that is far too close for me, I'd be petrified at doing it again if I was you

I would also love to see my husband go through it himself he calls me a wimp all the time but you should see him when he's got man flu!


----------



## Bushmumma

Hahaha ^^^^ oh I say that to my hubby when he starts to sniffle... Ahhh the man glu aye babe??? 
Grrrrr... It's not the man flu- I'm really sick! :hehe:
What ever I vomit every for a week and still gotta do everything! 


I'm a little frightened about how fast this LO will take to enter the world, I'm really thinking I'll pitch a tent in the waiting room lol.. 
Do you find that because pain is condensed into a much smaller amount of time that its crazy labour? 
Oh and ds2- I got in the shower and used HOT water only on the hand held and simed straight at my tummy! It's the only thing that helped. Also I find the standing is better than laying down as gravity takes over and things move quicker.


----------



## Bushmumma

Hahaha ^^^^ oh I say that to my hubby when he starts to sniffle... Ahhh the man glu aye babe??? 
Grrrrr... It's not the man flu- I'm really sick! :hehe:
What ever I vomit every for a week and still gotta do everything! 


I'm a little frightened about how fast this LO will take to enter the world, I'm really thinking I'll pitch a tent in the waiting room lol.. 
Do you find that because pain is condensed into a much smaller amount of time that its crazy labour? 
Oh and ds2- I got in the shower and used HOT water only on the hand held and simed straight at my tummy! It's the only thing that helped. Also I find the standing is better than laying down as gravity takes over and things move quicker.


----------



## george83

Yes I definitely think the pain seems worse because I've never really had a break in contractions once they've started but obviously don't have anything to compare it to so I don't know what's best! I definitely find it easier standing up for as long as possible, with my first I had to lay down as I had an episiotomy but with my second I was up for practically the whole thing and it was much easier. My midwife told me last time I should consider a home birth but it really doesn't appeal to me so I hope she doesn't mention it this time. Although I have heard that third labours can take longer so I'm dreading that too!


----------



## Greener Grass

I found the heartbeat :cry::cry::cry::cloud9:

Can't stop crying. I'm in total shock. After so long waiting it seems my rainbow is finally on its way :cloud9:


----------



## kategirl

Yay, Greener Grass!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats awesome greener grass :)

George let us know how you get on, hoping for an excellent scan for you! 

I wouldn't mind a home birth except not being in a hospital scares me in case something goes wrong so that will never happen unless baby comes unexpectedly.


----------



## kategirl

Last night I had a dream that I started bleeding. Luckily it was just a dream, but it kind of made me nervous after I woke up. I couldn't find the heartbeat when I looked for it with the doppler last night - it will be nice to get the ultrasound on Monday!


----------



## charlie15

Yey Greener Grass, so happy that you found it :) 

George, good luck at the scan tomorrow.

Kategirl, I have had some horrible dreams too, hormones! I am sure all is ok in there. 

All this talk about fast labours, not that I would want a fast labour as I know they come with there own problems and can be quite dramatic. But I had a back to back labour so no break in contractions from Friday evening until Monday night! Ended up with an emergency C section!


----------



## charlie15

Yey Greener Grass, so happy that you found it :) 

George, good luck at the scan tomorrow.

Kategirl, I have had some horrible dreams too, hormones! I am sure all is ok in there. 

All this talk about fast labours, not that I would want a fast labour as I know they come with there own problems and can be quite dramatic. But I had a back to back labour so no break in contractions from Friday evening until Monday night! Ended up with an emergency C section!


----------



## Bushmumma

Greener, that's so awesome!! It's the most wonderful noise to hear :). 

Kate- that's a horrid dream, bubs will be just fine darlin- silly dreams! :hugs:

Wow back to back for that long sweetheart I feel for you, it's crazy how different we all are with labouring! 

I have mentioned a home birth to my hubby as we have a spa and I thought that it may just be the safest bet for me and baby..,. Tossing up- possible birth in car or spa?? Seems as though it answers itself...no?

My third child was quicker- 37mins maybe 4th could take longer?
I spoke to DH last night and asked him how quick his ex wife laboured... She was also quick like me. I had this thought that seen this LO has a different daddy to my other three it may play a part in labour? 
If it was to play a part, it's not looking as though it'll be doing much for me as quick labours may just be how I am & after the info of ex wife... Chances seem slim. Either that or I'm reading much too much into it... Standard for me though lol...

So I found bub again this morning within 1min! Nice heartbeat of 167 held it for a good 20sec!! Yay :). Also each time he/she moved I could hear swooshing of amniotic fluid.. So cool :).


----------



## Kazy

Hello ladies. I had an eventful morning. Started having steady pains in my lower abdomen last night through this morning. Called dr and nurse practitioner said she would get me in. Couldn't hear a steady heartbeat and what they did hear seemed low at 114. So had another ultrasound. It showed healthy baby. Dr pushed baby around to make it move and heart rate went up to 170 with movement and is measuring perfectly. Turns out pain is due to a UTI. So I'm thankful nothing serious! 
Anyway, that's my madness for the day. Lol. Hoping with hitting 12 weeks tokorrow I'll start calming down a bit. 
Oh and other good news. Just one more day of progesterone suppositories. Woo hoo!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great Kazy must be a relief!

George how did you make out?


----------



## george83

Wow kazy what an eventful day, I hope your feeling ok now? It's so stressful! 

My scan went really well too, baby was moving around with a good heartbeat too. The doctor moved me forward 3 days too which I know isn't much but still makes me feel better. Both my other babies came on their due dates so I'm keen to get a final date to see if I can get the three of them on time! I also got my 'official' scan date today which is next Thursday so hoping everything stays ok until then.

I hope everyone else is doing well? x x


----------



## Kelly9

Great news george! And I think your new date give you the same due date as Kate and I!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Great news george! And I think your new date give you the same due date as Kate and I!

Thanks, she re-dated me to the 10th may but I think I'll wait and see what the nhs scan and go by their date as a definite


----------



## charlie15

Great news George. 

Kazy, sorry you got a uti but phew! I had to pop another urine specimens back to hospital this week as query uti for me, but I have no symptoms at all so hopefully it'll come back clear.


----------



## Kelly9

10th of may is a great date George just saying :) It's mothers day here in Canada, wouldn't that be an interesting mothers day lol.


----------



## Bushmumma

Kazy...... That's insane, what an adventurous day! So glad baby is doing well- sorry to hear about the uti though. Hope you overcome it quickly.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh yes kazy feel better soon! Thankfully antibiotics typically relieve those symptoms pretty fast!


----------



## Amarles

Hello Ladies! I have been keeping quiet because I wanted to pass the 12 wks period. I have not been thinking, reading or doing anything pregnant trying not to jinx it.

Yesterday I had a Dr.'s visit and we already know the gender. I had an early genetic blood screening done at 11 wks and my waiting agony has finally ended yesterday. It's a girl for us! My due date has not changed, it is May 5, 2015.

I have been feeling nauseous this whole time and my sleeping is interrupted by bathroom runs. I also have had terrible migraines due to hypothyroidism. All is under control, for now. Yesterday I wAs given an option for flu vaccine, which I refused, I have never used it before and only know people get nasty flu afterwards. I don't remember when I last had flu so decided not to inject any viruses at this time.

I have a lot of catching up here.

Kazy good luck with your UTI! And good luck and healthy pregnancy to all ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## george83

Amarles congrats on reaching 12 weeks, it's felt like the longest time but I'm so pleased some of us are getting to the magic number already, definitely helps me think positive. Congrats too on a baby girl, so lucky to have found out already x x


----------



## kategirl

Kazy, glad all is okay!

Amarles, congrats on the girl (I'm so jealous of people who already know, lol!) and reaching 12 weeks!

I felt really awful yesterday, and then I had another horrible dream last night. I started bleeding, and then I had a (inaccurate but very graphic) miscarriage. Then in my dream I kept trying to use my doppler to try and find the heartbeat just to make sure it really was gone and not finding anything. Ugh, I never had these dreams with my DD, I hope they stop! Maybe it will help once I have my NT scan on Monday.


----------



## charlie15

Amaries, comgratulations of making 12 weeks and a little girl :cloud9:

Kategirl, sorry you are having these awful nightmares, they sound pretty disturbing.:hugs:

Well, I have found baby's heart beat, still don't quite believe it but it was there, loud and too fast t count :happydance: feeling a bit on shock still as never found dds HB this early, I am 9+5 today.


----------



## Amarles

Thank you Kategirl and try keep positive! I had those dreams too!


----------



## ImSoTired

I can't wait until 12 wks! I'm getting so anxious to have a little bit of faith in this pregnancy! Just a few weeks to go and I'll also get to stop the progesterone suppositories hopefully. Glad to hear about all of the good scans and all here!


----------



## Kelly9

Amarles congrats! They don't do that blood test here in Canada as far as I know at least it's not covered by health care so it would cost a lot of it's even an option here! I've heard good things about it screening potential so hopefuly it'll become common practice here. Also just for accuracy the flu shot cannot give you the flu it is not a live vaccine :) but just because you get the shot doesn't mean you won't develop a different strain of the flu then what was in the shot. The vaccine only protects against so many strains and all of the strains out in circulation cannot be predicted so some will still get sick despite getting vaccinated. 

Kate your scan is so close! 

I'm going to Doppler tonight just love hearing that sound.


----------



## kategirl

A comment on the flu shot... Just make sure you don't get the FluMist, which is a nasal spray and DOES contain live virus. It's not supposed to be given to pregnant women, but last time I was pregnant they didn't realize that and tried to get me to take that instead of the shot (luckily I knew better).

I'm going to doppler tonight if I have a chance. I've been scared to since I couldn't find it the other night, but I really want to try finding it again.


----------



## george83

I'm so anti flu vaccinations right now! My 3 year old had his yesterday, I didn't let him have it last year but thought with him just having started at playgroup, his little brother being only young and me being pregnant it might be a good idea this year. He had it all fine and then I took him to his first school disco tonight and he threw up everywhere and has been sick loads since which I'm now blaming on his flu vaccination. My poor little man :cry:


----------



## Amarles

Kelly9 said:


> Amarles congrats! They don't do that blood test here in Canada as far as I know at least it's not covered by health care so it would cost a lot of it's even an option here! I've heard good things about it screening potential so hopefuly it'll become common practice here. Also just for accuracy the flu shot cannot give you the flu it is not a live vaccine :) but just because you get the shot doesn't mean you won't develop a different strain of the flu then what was in the shot. The vaccine only protects against so many strains and all of the strains out in circulation cannot be predicted so some will still get sick despite getting vaccinated.
> 
> Kate your scan is so close!
> 
> I'm going to Doppler tonight just love hearing that sound.

Thanks!
Yes, the blood test is also not very common here in the US too, but because of our age factor and previous genetic disorders (I was pregnant with a trisomy 18 baby and pregnancy ended in the 26th week) that is why my Dr ordered the test.
I think it should be common, it is very safe and over 90% accurate!


----------



## Amarles

Kategirl and George!

Re: vaccines

I am the type of person that reads labels, all labels, foods, meds for ingredients and I have read vaccine ingredients and I am very scared of what I have read and think I will be filing an exemption for my child. The stats in the US are scary, over 40% of kids are diagnosed with Autism and scientific data points to vaccines. :(

Hard decisions.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes flumist is live which is why we get the shot even my kids get the shot.

George can't be the flu shot, vomitting is not a symptom of the flu. His throwing up was likely just badly timed with him getting the shot before, he still would have thrown up regardless if you got it from a stomach flu possibly (which the vaccine does not protect against). 

I'm not trying to cram this down peoples throats but being a health care professional I hate when the wrong information gets propagated because then people believe the wrong thing and make uninformed decisions then we end up with whooping cough and measles outbreaks etc that could have been prevented. Unfortunately as we can see a lot of damage has been done due to certain celebrities pointing the finger of vaccines to illnesses that don't have valid researched links by credible studies. An evil of the internet is anything and everything can be posted regardless of it's truth and people often don't know how to source out whats right from wrong leading them astray. I am pro vaccine but I don't judge those who make informed decisions based off of credible studies (that haven't been discredited especially where the doctor lost their license for fabricating results).


----------



## kategirl

The DNA blood test (Harmony, etc) is not commonly ordered right now because it's pricey. But the OB coordinator said that she thunks it will be routine within 5 years or so. I wish it were routine now! After some scares in my DD's 20 weeks scan, I wish we had had a more accurate test than the quad screen.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it's routine and soon it'll replace the amino in so many ways which has that risk of infection or loss. I have never gotten the quad screen done with any of my pregnancies and already denied it this time. Mainly because I would never do an amnio and I would never terminate for down syndrom plus there are false positives with the quad screen and who wants that worry.


----------



## Kazy

ImSoTired said:


> I can't wait until 12 wks! I'm getting so anxious to have a little bit of faith in this pregnancy! Just a few weeks to go and I'll also get to stop the progesterone suppositories hopefully. Glad to hear about all of the good scans and all here!

I know what you mean. Today is my first time not doing the suppositories in 6 weeks or so and it's weird to not have to plan my day around when I can take them and sit down for 15-20 minutes!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Yes flumist is live which is why we get the shot even my kids get the shot.
> 
> George can't be the flu shot, vomitting is not a symptom of the flu. His throwing up was likely just badly timed with him getting the shot before, he still would have thrown up regardless if you got it from a stomach flu possibly (which the vaccine does not protect against).

The website I was looking on last night which was an official one does say that vomiting can be a side effect of the flu mist, luckily he's fine in himself in fact at the minute he's chasing his brother around the living room on his hands and knees! With my ms and his sick yesterday I've had enough of it to last me a lifetime now!


----------



## Kelly9

It would only be a side affect of that as an immediate reaction to having something sprayed up your nose. I'm sorry I thought you meant he got the flu from it as was vomiting! I can't do most sprays cause they make me gag and be sick just from having the liquid up there. So gross! Give me a needle any day. 

I am still super sick with a cold. It's been a week now and I'm miserable. Why can't our immune systems get stronger when we're pregnant!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> It would only be a side affect of that as an immediate reaction to having something sprayed up your nose. I'm sorry I thought you meant he got the flu from it as was vomiting! I can't do most sprays cause they make me gag and be sick just from having the liquid up there. So gross! Give me a needle any day.
> 
> I am still super sick with a cold. It's been a week now and I'm miserable. Why can't our immune systems get stronger when we're pregnant!

:hugs: I hope you feel better soon, it would be ok if you could tell people we're sick and pregnant I'm sure you'd get loads more sympathy then!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks George. I guess I just miss the days when I had no responsibility and could hide in bed till I felt better. I forgot how miserable being sick while pregnant can be and ms on top of that and it's just horrible.


----------



## Kazy

How is everyone doing? I was out of town all weekend and am sooooo tired and tryig to catch up today. 
Any scans this week??


----------



## kategirl

I just had my NT scan this afternoon! It was great since I've been having trouble finding the heartbeat lately. Baby looks good, heartbeat was 156, and it was moving around a bit. :)


----------



## Kelly9

See kate! Now take a deep breath and relax! 

I'm crampy today so baby must be growing, also still sick with a cold so mostly trying to take it easy.


----------



## VGirl

I had a very quick scan on Saturday in the ER where I went after some weird shooting pains next to my cervix. We saw a baby briefly - it had a heartbeat and moved a bit in those 30 seconds we had a scan for. My cervix was closed and looked ok. The pain is gone mostly. We will have a more detailed scan tomorrow at the hospital and I'm terrified. We found out there last time that the baby was measuring behind and then lost it. So lots of anxiety and bad memories. Thankfully, my husband will be coming with me. On Thursday I will also have my first obgyn appointment, so he will hopefully reassure me that all is well.


----------



## Kelly9

vgirl I hope the scan is a happy time for you guys!

I know this was asked before but who is staying team yellow? I need buddies to help me keep my will power up lol!


----------



## charlie15

Vgirl, hope all goes well tomorrow. I get those shooting pains too. I did with my dd as well, so I have never worried about them, they are weird though! 

Kategirl yey for great scan. :thumbup:

Kelly, we are staying team yellow. We did last time too, have you been team yellow before or have you found out with your dd and ds? 

I have since listened to babys HB a couple of times, I can find it quite easily now which is reassuring. But I am exhausted still, a lot less nausea though, but so tired!


----------



## Kelly9

I found out with all 3 of my other pregnancies so I want to try and do something different this time! This will be our last baby so last chance to wait it out. I just listened with the kids to babe's heartbeat and they got all excited I mean I don't think they really understood it but it was cute.


----------



## Kazy

I like the idea of team yellow but I already know I can't so it. Lol but I think it would be so awesome if I had enough self control.


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe baby will agree with me and just not show their parts! Come on baby cooperate with mommy! I'm still thinking a girl and my DD agrees but my DS still insists he's getting a baby brother.


----------



## Greener Grass

Congratulations kategirl on your scan :) and breathe! 

Good luck vgirl for yours

I can now officially say my scan is next week. 9 days to go and I can't wait. 

We still haven't told our son and I'm so desperate to. Almost did at the weekend but something held me back.

I can't believe it i'll be 12 weeks on Sunday. At long last!

My nausea has gone (hurrah) but the fatigue is making up for it :( I'm beyond exhausted everyday. I slept for 9 hours the other night then still had to nap during the day. Last night I fell asleep on the sofa at 8.30. 

We won't be staying team yellow I'm afraid. We didn't find out with our son but this time it's too inconvenient not to find out since we'last have our niece. Need to find out so I know whether to keep her old clothes or not. Plus I'm impatient and can't wait to know :D

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## george83

Kate congrats on the scan - such great news I hope you can relax a bit more now. 

Vgirl I'm glad you saw baby and I'm really hoping everything goes ok at your next appointment. I fully understand what you mean about bad memories though every time we go to the lady who told us about our mc I dread hearing those same words again. Thinking of you. 

Greener grass I hope the next 9 days go quickly for you I hate the waiting part the most. 

Kelly we've always been team yellow but I'm worried I might suffer from a touch of gender disappointment - which I know makes me a horrible mother so please don't judge me - if we have our third boy so I tempted to find out to see if it helps me bond but I'm also worried it might have the opposite effect. 

I'm having a couple of panicky days at the minute, my ms is so bad it's making me think something has happened and my 2 lo's haven't adjusted to the clocks changing so are up by 5 each morning making me so tired in the afternoon that I can barely function. I wouldn't mind so much if my oh understood and was trying to help me out but he's not interested in the slightest


----------



## Kelly9

George I understnad gender disappointment or at least the feeling of maybe having it. I don't judge. I'm sure a tiny part of me will be a tad bit sad if I don't get the gender id prefer and I have 1 of each! I know because I have 1 of each it will come and go fast though I just want a baby and I have my first names picked for each and love them both so will be excited to use which ever. It's funny though but not wanting to know this time for me is so I won't have issues bonding if it's the gender I'm not leaning towards. That and the surprise factor!


----------



## george83

Thanks kelly, i really appreciate it. I loved the surprise factor the last two times, there's nothing that can describe that feeling of finding out after going through the whole of labour.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats what I'm hoping for! And no matter what I have I think having that surprise will just make it perfect regardless of it being a little boy or girl.


----------



## charlie15

I have to say that I loved been team yellow with my dd. But I totally knew deep down that I was having a girl, maybe it was my instinct but it's only 50:50 at the end of the day!! 

No judgement from me either. I can imagine it would be hard if you have children all of the same gender and would like one of the other. Now I really don't mind boy or girl at all. But before I had my dd, I really really wanted a boy, but now I would be over the moon with 2 daughters, funny how things can change!


----------



## Kazy

I can relate to the gender disappointment too. I was sooooo hoping I would have a girl with my 3rd and we did! My husband really wanted a girl too so it increased that a bit. This time is the first time I have no preference but DH really wants another girl.

I have another scan and appointment tomorrow. I'm really hoping all looks well with my healthy baby and they have to check the one that passed. Hoping all is well. And it's my bday so really wanting good news. :)


----------



## VGirl

Happy Birthday, kazy! I hope a great ultrasound will be the first of many gifts you will receive tomorrow :)
Thanks for all the god wishes, girls! I had my scan today and everything looked great. The heartbeat was 162 and baby measured ahead - I think it was 14w2d. They won't change the due date though as the dating scan I had before is more important and crown to rump length is not accurate for dating after 14 weeks. We are very relieved atm and will have appt with obgyn on Thursday to discuss my very long list of questions :)


----------



## kategirl

George, I totally understand. I really really want a second girl and I'm scared that I won't feel the same way about a boy. I have a strong feeling this one is a boy, and even all the silly predictors (Chinese calendar, skull shape, etc) all say boy. I'm just hoping that I won't mind it once we find out for real!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok since everyone else is fessing up, I'd love another girl. I always wanted a girl then had my son first which was fine because I knew we'd have more so no disappointment there! Then we had Hannah and she passed away so when we got pregnant again it was even more important for that one to be a girl and she was, I cried tears of joy the day I found out. Now after having a boy and girl I really want another girl! But I keep thinking I can't possibly be lucky enough to have 3 girls in a row lol! Though I feel very much that this one is a girl. I also knew the genders of my other 3 way before I ever found out, just had a feeling so we'll see if I keep my unblemished record.


----------



## Kelly9

Vgirl congrats on a good scan!

Kazy yay for getting to see your little one again. I hope it goes very well.


----------



## george83

Thanks ladies, when I've got my sensible head on I know I'd love a third boy but I just think because I know it's my last baby and everybody - even before I was pregnant - would say "are you going to try for your girl?" I feel like there's extra pressure from everybody to have a girl and please them too! 

Vgirl I'm glad it all went well with your scan 14w 2d seems like an amazing achievement - well done!

Kazy good luck and happy birthday :happydance: really hoping you go get good news x x


----------



## charlie15

Happy birthday Kazy. Hope all goes well at scan tomorrow.

Vgirl great news about good scan.

I had a horrible nightmare last night about a baby that was murdered! Just awful, woke me up in a bit if shock. Have never had theses disturbing pregnancy dreams before and hope not to again :(


----------



## Kazy

george83 said:


> Thanks ladies, when I've got my sensible head on I know I'd love a third boy but I just think because I know it's my last baby and everybody - even before I was pregnant - would say "are you going to try for your girl?" I feel like there's extra pressure from everybody to have a girl and please them too!
> 
> Vgirl I'm glad it all went well with your scan 14w 2d seems like an amazing achievement - well done!
> 
> Kazy good luck and happy birthday :happydance: really hoping you go get good news x x

I can totally relate. When I was pregnant with my 3rd everyone asked of we were trying for a girl. It was frustrating. And now that I have a girl people say "oh good you got your girl." I'm not sure f the gender is reversed you get the same comments or not but it's irritating to me. And with my 4th most people say "oh was this planned." Lol. Almost like I've passed the normal acceptable number of kids and I couldn't have possibly planned it! So I totally get the pressure for gender. And my mother in law had 5 boys. I can only imagine the questions and comments she got!


----------



## kategirl

Kazy, when I told one of the customers I work with that I was expecting, she asked "Oh, was this one an accident or was it planned?" and I only am going to have two! But I think she asked because we've talked before about her two "accident" kids, lol.


----------



## Kelly9

People asked me when I had a boy and girl if I was done having kids because I had one of each! As if gender determines how many kids you have (I realize in some cases it does as a couple might try for the gender they don't have) but definitely not in a household where there is one of each! A lot of people were surprised when I said I'd be having one more. 

Happy birthday day Kazy!


----------



## Kazy

Scan went perfectly. I am so happy to have two good ultrasounds in a row. Now I don't have an appointment for four weeks and I am feeling somewhat normal again (aside from continued nausea). Considering I've had 5 ultrasounds in 5 weeks I'm glad to hear good news. Thanking God a ton today!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats awesome! Does that mean the risks have gone back down to what they'd be for a singleton then?


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats Kazy! I'm so happy and relieved for you!

I have an appt tomorrow morning and hoping they find baby's heartbeat quickly and everything is well. Next scan won't be until the 11th, most likely. Nervous and anxious!


----------



## Kazy

Kelly9 said:


> Thats awesome! Does that mean the risks have gone back down to what they'd be for a singleton then?

Yes. She said they may do ultrasounds for the next few visits just to double check everything but now is normal risk.


----------



## charlie15

Great news Kazy :) 

Good luck at appointment tomorrow I'msotired.


----------



## kategirl

Yay, Kazy!


----------



## george83

Congrats kazy that's great news! 

I'msotired good luck at your appointment today hoping you get to hear the heartbeat,

I've got my 12 weeks nhs scan today even after a good scan last week I'm still nervous


----------



## ImSoTired

They didn't even try to listen for it. So now my wait is until the 11th for my u/s. I am trying really hard not to think that anything bad has happened but it's tough. Think I'm going to try and keep my mind off of it for a while. 

I hope you're all well.


----------



## kategirl

George, I hope it all goes well!

I have my first OB appointment today. I hope this OB is good; she's super close to my work (which is great since my one with my last insurance was farther and it made appointments more tricky) and from the website about her she seems nice. But I'm always kind of scared of meeting new doctors and such.

I've been so super tired this week. Doesn't help that I got a flat tire yesterday which totally screwed up my evening, and I've been having really stressful (non-baby related) dreams every night. The dishes are starting to pile up really high since I've just been so tired. Ugh, I'm hoping this weekend will help!


----------



## kategirl

OB appointment went fine, beartbeat was 155 and everything seemed in order. :)


----------



## george83

Imsotired I'm sorry they didn't listen for a heartbeat I guess it could be early though which might only panic you more.

Kategirl congrats! I'm glad everything went well, sounds like a healthy heart rate.

My scan went well too. the lady was very quick but everything seemed ok and she gave us loads of photos even one of the baby's feet that she was very excited about! She have us another due date which I'm now sticking too as technically if we hadn't had our private scans we wouldn't have had all our different dates so baby is now due 9th may.


----------



## Kazy

Congrats on all the appointments and good news. 
Imsotired I am sure you are disappointed but like others said maybe it would have caused more worry. I had a visit last week at 11 weeks and they couldn't hear through Doppler (thought they did but they told me this week it was actually
Mine they documented) and they ended up doing an ultrasound and caused unnecessary worry. Praying you have peace! I know waiting is not easy. 

My dr let me schedule my
Gender scan yesterday. It's for December 17th. We decided to not pay extra for the early scan. It seems like forever!! Anyone else know when they will find out the gender?


----------



## Kelly9

27 more weeks give or take kazy! Soooooo far away!!! 

I wonder when I'll get my scan date for my 18-20 scan hopefully soon so I have something to count down to! 

Kate yay for a good apt. My next is nov 17. I'm still tired to took a 2 hour nap yesterday after getting up at 9:30 then fell asleep for an hour or two around 8:30pm! Then of course I was up all night. 

Ms came back today to for a good while but seems ok now. Definitely liking the less intense and not so often ms.


----------



## lolly25

Hi all sorry I been so quiet was waiting until I had my 12week scan with all the ups and downs I've had. Had my scan today was supposed to be 11+4 but baby measured ahead so averaged as 12weeks today x all looked great baby was posing and moving around. Any guesses on sex from my pics ?? &#128522; xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lolly25

Hi all sorry I been so quiet was waiting until I had my 12week scan with all the ups and downs I've had. Had my scan today was supposed to be 11+4 but baby measured ahead so averaged as 12weeks today x all looked great baby was posing and moving around. Any guesses on sex from my pics ?? &#128522; xx
View attachment 816257
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## VGirl

Adorable peanut there, lolly! :) I say a girl - because profile looks so delicate! Not long till we all find out.


----------



## george83

Fully agree lolly - very cute baby. I'd guess girl too but I have to confess that with all the examples on the Internet I guess wrong so maybe that's more of a sign of a boy!


----------



## charlie15

Lovely scan Lolly. I will guess girl as profile similar to my dd which is still up on my fridge! 

Kelly, I have an appointment on the 17th too, for my NT scan. Seems like ages away. I do have an appt with my obstetrician on the 10th but that's for my thyroid problem, so not sure if she will have a listen.


----------



## Kelly9

Lolly yay! I say boy based on nub theory. 

Mine apt is just a prenatal so I'll pee in a cup have vitals taken and they'll have a listen lol. Nothing thrilling.


----------



## Bushmumma

:hi: ladies it's been awhile! Hope you are all well :) 

AFM: quick update, had all bloods and two lots of urine tested... All came back good :)
Baby is growing nicley I had a scan a couple of weeks ago, on par with my dates :).
My doppler has been great, DH can hear baby's hb when ever as he can't make it to apps. Last app was Thursday last week and I told ob about having a doppler.. Came time for him to listen but he couldn't find baby, handed me the probe and said can you find it? 
Within about a min I had baby's hb and asked if I could listen?
He replied with a laugh..... You have your own at home hahaha 
Very happy with everything ATM 
Moved into our new home on Friday night and it's wonderful can't wait to begin setting up nursery!! 
Much love girls xo


----------



## kategirl

Bushmamma, glad all the tests were good!

My NT results just came back negative, so that's good. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Gah hopefully only 5 more weeks for me till my anomaly scan. Wish they did the NT scan here.


----------



## BaybeeMama

I am having the NT scan on Friday. I'm nervous as I've never had one done before. Can someone let me know what all happens??


----------



## Greener Grass

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well!

The time has finally came! My 12 week scan is tomorrow. I finalay get to see my baby. It's been such a long wait. I'm so excited. Don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight. Just hope baby is ok

I'm feeling much better in myself. Nausea is mostly gone. Tiredness doesn't seem so bad and boobs are less sore. Have such a tiny appetite though. Can only eat half a meal and at most 2 meals a day :/ also still suffering with heartburn after I eat. Much better than constant nausea though!


----------



## charlie15

Babymamma, at an NT scan they scan you like normal and try to get a good side on view of baby so that they can measure the fluid behind the neck. Then you should get bloods taken which measure levels of hormonal markers, with all of theses measurements and your age they give you a risk assessment based on all of that for all of the triosomies. It's nothing invasive at all. 

Good luck at your scan tomorrow greenery grass, exciting times, nearly at the end of the first tri! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ooo can't wait to hear about everyone's upcoming scans :) 

My ms is finally gone! I get a random bout of nausea here and there but nothing debilitating! 

Also started working out again, very happy to be letting off steam and getting back in shape but still so nervous, I've been using my doppler like every 2 days just to be sure things are ok. So far they are!


----------



## kategirl

So glad your ms has let up, Kelly!

I was able to schedule my 20 week scan for 19w3d since I'll be out of town for Christmas at 20 weeks. Yay, I was worried I might have to wait until after the holidays until 22 weeks!


----------



## Greener Grass

Scan went well. I was blubbering. Feels so real now we've seen the baby :cloud9:

I got my scan date for my 20 week scan 29th December. I'm also being given a scan at 28, 32 and 36 weeks because I have a bmi. Gotta say I'm really pleased as it means more chances to see my baby :cloud9:

Now trying to contain myself and not tell our son. It's really hard now. I'm going to tell him tomorrow after school. I can't wait :happydance:

Hope you're all well xx

Glad your ms is gone kelly

Good news getting your scan early Kate girl


----------



## Kelly9

Greener that's awesome! 

I have no idea when mine will be they gave a time frame of 18-22 weeks for when it would be completed so I guess I could be before or after the holidays. They might give me some idea at my next prenatal nov 17 but I'm guessing they'll just randomly call one day with a date.


----------



## charlie15

Great news Greener grass :)


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. How's everyone doing? I think I'm feeling baby move a few times the last few days. Love it!
Hope everyone is feeling good.


----------



## ImSoTired

Kazy glad you are doing well and feeling baby. I had my 12wk u/s and things are going well. Relieved for now.


----------



## Kelly9

Kazy that's awesome! I've had a couple of taps that make me think I'm feeling stirrings to but not 100% sure yet! Can't wait! 

I also have a UTI almost done my meds for it thankfully. 

Other then that not much going on here just passing the days.


----------



## BaybeeMama

My scan went good, they said that the fluid behind babes neck was at a good measurement. Had blood drawn and my doctor will give me a more detailed report at my appt on the 26th. All this waiting between appts seriously sucks! Lol I get another U/S in January around 25 weeks. I'm glad I get more scans because it lets DH and I see our babe more often :) he doesn't come to the monthly appts because he has to work. But he comes to the scans which is awesome!


----------



## charlie15

Good news baybeemama.

I have my scan on Monday. Despite hearing HB easily I am so nervous!!


----------



## Kelly9

My ms came back I think I jinxed myself. Been pukey for over a week :( it's not as bad as it was though thankfully. 

I did forsure feel baby move yesterday! Had a few taps or pokes that couldn't have been anything but. Can't wait for them to get stronger and more often.


----------



## george83

Congrats on the good scans ladies, I'm glad everything is going well for you all. Greener grass have you told your son yet and if so how did he take it? 

I've been feeling so rubbish just lately, I thought my ms was going and then I picked up a bug which left me feeling rubbish for over a week and my ms has most definitely come back. I think I might have felt the baby once or twice though which makes me feel better, still waiting for definite movements though.

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## kategirl

Boo on all of the ms coming back for people. :(

I had a little spaz moment this morning. I had to get a TB test done for work (it's yearly). The first time I was pregnant, I had to get one the day after I found out. I had cleared it with my doctor and they said it was fine, but then they almost didn't want to give it to me because it can be controversial for different OBs. They did give it to me, and that was the one I miscarried a week later. I know that the TB test didn't have anything to do with it, but it still left an impression. This time I'm a lot farther along, and my OB said it was perfectly fine to get, and they didn't even ask about pregnancy... but I still kind of freaked out after I got it. I'm trying to just relax and know there's no link between TB tests and miscarriages (other than some random people's experiences on the internet.

The good news is that they agreed to do my anatomy scan Dec 17th (19 and a half weeks) since I'll be out of town for some long as Christmas. :happydance: I'm hoping they'll be able to see the gender - what a nice Christmas/birthday gift for me!

Yesterday I bought a couple of cute boy onsies on 70% clearance at Target. I figure I can return them if it is a girl, but I feel kind of silly for getting them just because I have such a strong feeling that it's a boy. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for your scanning less then a month! I hope mine is before christmas to :) 

I'm sure all will be fine with the test, what do you do that it's yearly?


----------



## kategirl

I work for a medical software company. We get them yearly since we sometimes go on site to our customers, and it's fairly routine for hospitals to require any type of staff (including outside vendors) to have a negative TB test every year.


----------



## Kelly9

I figured it might have been medical related. As a nurse I don't even have to have one yearly. 

My apt went well today! The time frame for my scan is dec 6-20 so super excited I'll get it before Christmas! 

How is everyone else doing? This thread has been quiet.


----------



## george83

Kelly glad your appointment went well did they do any checks on baby for you?

I've got my 20 week scan on the 19th December so get to see baby again before Christmas too. 

I can't believe how rubbish I feel still, my ms is still coming and going but I'm so tired all the time still, I can't remember the last time I watched a programme after 9pm even my 10 month old was up later than me yesterday!


----------



## Kelly9

They checked HB and fundus plus the basic vital signs. Just the usual. I'm still a bit nauseated from time to time but it's been very manageable which is awesome.


----------



## Kazy

I have been feeling better this week. Some head aches here and there but ok. Feeling baby move somewhat regularly too. And I am so thankful for that. :) my husband and I have picked aname but haven't decided if we are telling anyone yet. And we actually have a boy and girl name picked since we don't know gender yet. My scan for that is dec 17th and I can't wait! I also have another appointment next week just to check up on baby.


----------



## george83

Kazy I can't believe your feeling movement so regularly I'm really jealous. The past two days I think I've felt something but I'm still not sure. 

We've never shared our baby names I like the announcement of it when baby arrives but we've also always been team yellow. I can imagine if you know which colour your getting sharing a name helps to bond


----------



## kategirl

We found out gender with our daughter, but kept the name a secret. We used it with each other, but didn't tell anyone else. I guess we might have to rethink that this time if our little one progresses to talking more before her sibling is born, or she might spill the secret!

I'm jealous of you feeling movement too, Kazy! :) I definitely felt him last week when I reached around and grabbed a candy bar from the desk behind me (apparently the baby is crazy for mini Snickers!) but haven't felt him since. I had thought I had felt him a little before that, but now I'm just waiting again. It shouldn't be long now, I definitely was feeling my DD at the beginning of 18 weeks and I'm 16 and a half now!


----------



## Kazy

I feel baby just a few times per day. If I push my belly the right way on the bottom left I can get baby to move most of the time. I still can't feel it from the outside though. That's the best and I can't wait!


----------



## Kelly9

We've never shared the name with anyone and will be the same again this time. Going to try team yellow for the first time to! But will get gender put in an envelope to stick in the safe just in case we change our minds. Though I'm secretly hoping baby just doesn't show their bits. 

I get movement several times a day usually when I'm still I'll feel a poke or tap randomly. They're already getting stronger from 5 day ago! I can't wait to feel them on the outside to <3


----------



## VGirl

This pregnancy is so nerve wrecking for me :( I constantly have low pelvic pain, various shooting pains, pinches and twinges and loads of anxiety that goes with it. Today I woke up to a weird right-sided pelvic pain (feels like being stabbed, no less!) and had it on and off all day. Called doctor - they only had a nurse to answer questions. She told me to lie down on my left side with a pillow between legs. She thought that either baby was pressing on some nerve or its a round ligament pain. Well, it's not helping. Anyone else had it? I'm considering ER, if it gets worse. I have all the worst case scenarios in my head. Hope everyone else feels safe and optimistic about their little ones! Just too bad I'm not one of those women :(


----------



## Kelly9

Aww Vgirl thats hard, I get shooting pains with my pregnancies though usually when I'm a bit further along, for me it was nerve pain.


----------



## Kazy

VGirl said:


> This pregnancy is so nerve wrecking for me :( I constantly have low pelvic pain, various shooting pains, pinches and twinges and loads of anxiety that goes with it. Today I woke up to a weird right-sided pelvic pain (feels like being stabbed, no less!) and had it on and off all day. Called doctor - they only had a nurse to answer questions. She told me to lie down on my left side with a pillow between legs. She thought that either baby was pressing on some nerve or its a round ligament pain. Well, it's not helping. Anyone else had it? I'm considering ER, if it gets worse. I have all the worst case scenarios in my head. Hope everyone else feels safe and optimistic about their little ones! Just too bad I'm not one of those women :(

Yes. I've had ligament pain since about 8 weeks. It's extremely sharp pain and is scary if you don't know what it is. But if you are concerned at all call the dr and ask for an appointment. Better to be safe than sorry. 

Oh and I also have shooting pains down my back with my 2nd. That was no fun but turned out nothing was wrong.


----------



## VGirl

Thanks, ladies :) Maybe it's all normal and I worry for nothing. I find it's so empowering to see women who went through a loss and still manage to stay strong and positive. I wish we all get our rainbows in May :)


----------



## Kazy

So I pulled a muscle in my back today. Anyone know if it's ok to use a heating pad? My dr said no baths because of heat but in assuming localized heating pad would be ok??


----------



## VGirl

Kazy said:


> So I pulled a muscle in my back today. Anyone know if it's ok to use a heating pad? My dr said no baths because of heat but in assuming localized heating pad would be ok??

My chiro told me 10 minutes of heating pad was ok for my back. You can do it more than once too, if you take breaks in between. Hope your back is better in no time! I do take a bath occasionally too, but my stomach stays out of the water.


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> So I pulled a muscle in my back today. Anyone know if it's ok to use a heating pad? My dr said no baths because of heat but in assuming localized heating pad would be ok??

I asked a pharmacist if I could use a heating pad with my first pregnancy and he said yes it was fine. On another note I always have baths - we don't have a shower - and I've never been told anything about that from my dr or midwife, they've never even asked which I have


----------



## Kazy

george83 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> So I pulled a muscle in my back today. Anyone know if it's ok to use a heating pad? My dr said no baths because of heat but in assuming localized heating pad would be ok??
> 
> I asked a pharmacist if I could use a heating pad with my first pregnancy and he said yes it was fine. On another note I always have baths - we don't have a shower - and I've never been told anything about that from my dr or midwife, they've never even asked which I haveClick to expand...

I've noticed some different in what is standard depending on where you are. Either way I like really really hot baths and my guess is that's not good for baby. Thankfully I woke up and my back is feeling a bit better today!


----------



## kategirl

I hope your back feels normal soon, Kazy! It always sucks so much when you're sick/injured on top of already being pregnant!

I've been worried because I had been feeling the baby a tiny bit but now haven't felt him for over a week. I felt a huge amount of movement at one point, and then nothing since. I also haven't been able to find the heartbeat with my doppler, but I'm not very good with it. I hope it's nothing, but I'm a little bit worried. I just wish my next appointment were for before Thanskgiving instead of after. I'll feel so much better once I can feel movement every day!


----------



## ImSoTired

Kategirl everyone keeps telling me I should be starting to feel movement with this being my second and all and only 3 times have I felt something that I *think* MIGHT have been baby. I think it's still early to get too nervous about it but I totally get where you're coming from. It's so tough not being nervous.


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, I think it just bothers me because I was starting to feel movement, but then it stopped. I'm hoping it's still just because it's so early.


----------



## kategirl

So, tonight I noticed I had a tiny bit of blood in my discharge, but I was also able to find a nice strong heartbeat on the doppler. So hopefully everything is okay. :)


----------



## Kelly9

It's totally normal to feel movement for a few days then nothing for several days or more at this stage try not to worry. Yesterday I felt nothing all day so dug out the doppler and she started kicking away :)


----------



## kategirl

Bad cramps tonight when I haven't had any in a couple months. Hoping i just need some more water and some rest!


----------



## george83

Kategirl I'm sure everything is fine but to put your mind at rest can you not get an emergency appointment? This is my third and although I think I might have felt baby once it was a really weak movement and I've had nothing since so from that point of view I really wouldn't worry. I've goggled it so many times and lots of people don't feel anything until much later even with their 3/4/5 babies x x


----------



## Kazy

I agree with everyone about movement. I was feeling quite a bit and then yesterday none. Pretty normal I think. Thankfully within 4ish weeks we will undoubtedly feel baby move all the time!


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, I'm not surprised that I wouldn't feel it for a couple days at a time, just think it's weird that I haven't felt it for so long now. But no more blood or cramps today, and I found the heartbeat last night, so hopefully all is well. :)

We also just found out that my SIL is pregnant with her first. Some mixed emotions since she's a nasty, mean, spiteful person and she also has a lot of health problems which will make it very risky for her, but I'm still happy for them (especially for my BIL). They likely won't let her go full term, so out little ones should be about a month or so apart!


----------



## ImSoTired

I've only felt a few pops here and there days apart and unsure whether it's indeed baby. I keep getting nervous because I've heard from so many that you feel baby earlier for subsequent pregnancies. But then I try to remember, every woman and pregnancy is different....


----------



## Kelly9

Yup and 13 weeks is still early. With my first I felt movement at 16 weeks then with my other 3 it was 14-15 weeks so the same but not everyone will feel it sooner and some feel it later because of placental position and position of the baby.


----------



## ImSoTired

With my first I had anterior placenta, i think it is? I do not know where it is this time. I felt first baby at 18ish weeks. I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow, so hopefully in the next few weeks I'll feel something that is no doubt baby.

I have an appt on Monday so hope to hear a healthy hb again, bloodwork on my daughter's bday on the 9th and then gender/anatomy scan on Jan 8th. I cannot wait!


----------



## Amarles

I have been feeling something for 2 wks now, but Im not sure if it is not just food passing my intestines? On the other hand I have not had a feeling like that before, so it could be my baby. Im sure we all feel stronger moves in a few weeks :)


----------



## Kazy

Had a good dr appointment today. Baby's heartbeat was 157. Gender scan is booked for December 17tg but there is a strong possibility we will be team yellow this time. I'm not sure if we can hd out but we may try.


----------



## george83

Congrats on the appointment kazy, glad everything is still going well. 

I'm with my midwife tomorrow too, I'm starting to feel a but nervous as everybody seems to have been having movements and I'm not convinced I've actually felt baby once yet. I'm hoping its because I'm still carrying my baby weight from last time!


----------



## Kazy

I'm sure that all is well George. Even my doctor said to me today that feeling movement at this point is really early. So no need to feel concerned. Yes I know easier said than done. At least you're mine will be at ease after you hear the heartbeat tomorrow.


----------



## Kazy

George how did your appointment go?


----------



## george83

Hi kazy, the appointment went well thank you. Baby seems ok and I got to hear the heart beat again which was good. I felt a bit cheated as the midwife seemed in a hurry to get me out of there - I think I was her last appointment before she finished - but that's probably just me being silly. 

How are everybody's bumps growing? I keep trying on my maternity tops but don't feel right wearing them yet but by the evening I feel like I'm massive.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm having the same problems George, belly isn't big enough for my mat pants but my bum and legs have grown so my normal jeans don't fit or don't fit comfortably so I'm wearing my yoga pants mostly. Don't need mat tops yet either but I suspect pants will be a neccesity in 2 more weeks. I just scored 2 pairs of jeans and a top for 30% off free shipping and the top was already on sale on top of the discount. 

Baby moves several times a day every day now so it's nice to settled and feel it. Still having ms, couldn't keep my lunch down a few days ago and have been nauseated since. Hope it buggers off soon. Also gaining way to much weight to fast this time lol. I'll be resuming my working out tonight.


----------



## Kazy

I've been gaining weight quickly too. And the holidays are the hardest time to get ahold of it! I'm going to keep trying though :)


----------



## kategirl

I've been in all maternity pants and shirts for a while now, lol. A couple of the shirts and pants are still loose on me, but I'm weaing what does fit. I don't feel like I'm that big yet, but my regular pants definitely don't fit and my shirts felt too short.

I thought I'd gain a couple pounds over Thanksgiving, but I gained nothing! So far I've gained 8 pounds which I think is right in the middle of the "target" by 17 weeks, so hopefully I can keep up this trend. :)

I feel a little movement once in a while, but only every couple days. I'm hoping to feel more soon since I definitely felt it at 18 weeks with my daughter. My "16" week appointment is tomorrow, and then only just over 2 weeks until my anatomy scan!


----------



## ImSoTired

Had a good appt this morning. I've gained 5 lbs so far but it feels and looks like a lot more. I've been in the maternity pants for at least a month now...maybe more. I don't really need shirts yet, but soon I'll at least have to move up a size if I don't start wearing maternity. Every so often, every few days or so, I feel something that I think might be baby but it's nothing consistent yet. I can't wait to feel baby everyday! A little over a month until my gender scan and it feels like forever away. I'm starting to get excited!

I hope everyone here is well.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not in mat clothes yet though by night time I should be. I think I'll be digging them out in the next week. Some of my shirts are getting to short. I'm up 10 pounds which is a lot for me by this point but I'm pretty sure I've lost a pound or two since I started watching my chocolate intake. I meant to work out last night but hubby did instead so I sewed. I'll work out tonight or later today. Looking forward to being active. I'll have to modify some of the moves but thats ok, so long as I don't feel anything worrisome I'll keep it up. I'm starting a month long program.


----------



## Kazy

So a friend of mine just found out she is 8 weeks pregnant and is breast feeding her 6 month old. Her OB told her to stop breast feeding immediately because it put her pregnancy at risk. She is not high risk or anything. Anyone know what's up with that? I was always done nursing by the time I got pregnant again but I always though it was fine to do while pregnant.


----------



## Kelly9

It shouldn't put Her pregnancy at risk unless she's having contractions. She can keep bf'ing no problem.


----------



## Amarles

Lucky all of you with weight gain! I have gained 16 lb so far!!! What is crazy is I fit into my jeans, but my belly and boobs are huge! :nope: i can't imagine what is ahead of me :wacko: i convince myself it is all water :cry: but I am tHinking of ditching my scale, it just makes me depressed :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Amarles that's what I've done lol! I do not step on it anymore but the docs still weigh us at every prenatal :wacko: 

My scan is dec 19! Whoot whoot! 16 more days.


----------



## misspriss

Kazy said:


> So a friend of mine just found out she is 8 weeks pregnant and is breast feeding her 6 month old. Her OB told her to stop breast feeding immediately because it put her pregnancy at risk. She is not high risk or anything. Anyone know what's up with that? I was always done nursing by the time I got pregnant again but I always though it was fine to do while pregnant.

She doesn't need to quit, and her 6 month old definitely still needs any milk she still has. I am high risk (although not for preterm labor) and my doctor is perfectly fine with me breastfeeding DS while I am pregnant. 

AFM, everything is going fine with my pregnancy, I haven't had much to update in a while so I haven't really. I had an appt Monday and we heard the heartbeat foe the first time, it was great. We have our anatomy scan at 18+4 in the 29th. We are staying team yellow :)


----------



## Kelly9

Baby kicks on the outside tonight <3 

Also fell across the tub side tonight, scared the crap out of me, was washing my other kids and standing but leaning over and the mat slipped out from under me. Thank goodness I hit right above my belly button and babe is just below. Listened to HB it was 157 strong and baby was kicking up a storm.


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Amarles that's what I've done lol! I do not step on it anymore but the docs still weigh us at every prenatal :wacko:
> 
> My scan is dec 19! Whoot whoot! 16 more days.

My scan is dec 19th too! Luckily mine is 10.30 so I don't have to wait around all day. What time is yours?


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Baby kicks on the outside tonight <3
> 
> Also fell across the tub side tonight, scared the crap out of me, was washing my other kids and standing but leaning over and the mat slipped out from under me. Thank goodness I hit right above my belly button and babe is just below. Listened to HB it was 157 strong and baby was kicking up a storm.

My gosh Kelly how scary, I'm glad baby seems ok. Are you hurt or are you ok?


----------



## Kelly9

I was sore for a while after but am ok now. Baby has been moving so not worried at this point. 

My scan is at 1 but we have to drive 3 hours to the nearest hospital for it so I didn't want it much earlier lol. I'm excited to get some pics of baby finally though!


----------



## george83

That's good about baby, I'm glad it seems ok.

I'm getting excited about seeing baby again too. I've felt so rubbish for so long that I've not really been excited about being pregnant but I'm trying to make an extra effort, especially as this is possibly the last time I'll be pregnant


----------



## Kazy

Hey everyone. We were thinking about being team yellow. I really wanted to be. DH says he needs to know. I thought it would be fun since it's our
Last. He suggested that he find out and I be surprised. Haha.... No way. That would kill me. My daughter talk all the time about how she wants a sister and this is her only chance. So while I really have no preference I think at only 3 years old she will be disappointed. My DH really wants a girl too. I personally love having boys as well and after my losses have zero preference. 
My scan is on the 17th. We may put it in an envelope to open on Christmas Eve. We will see. 
Do you all want me to put gender next to your due date on the debt page?


----------



## Kelly9

We're putting the gender in an envelope to but are unsure when or if we'll open it. If we do open it we won't be sharing with anyone. Still crossing my fingers that baby doesn't cooperate and doesn't give up the secret to make my decision easier.


----------



## Kazy

That's a good idea Kelly. I wouldn't mind if baby doesn't tell. :)


----------



## kategirl

Oh, I think I might freak out if the baby doesn't show his gender clearly. I'm dying to know, lol!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol! I'm kind of liking not knowing but I still call baby a she.


----------



## Kazy

I know what you mean Kate. If you want to know that would be crazy. That happened to my sister in law with her first but then they offered her another scan 4 weeks later and she found out.


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, I'll probably go get one done privately if they can't tell (or aren't too sure). I want to know, and since this pregnancy is going smoothly now I doubt that I'll have a need for another scan after the anatomy one.


----------



## george83

Hi ladies how is everybody doing? 

I can't believe how close to half way through we're getting. I've been feeling a but sorry for myself as I feel like I've not been excited about this pregnancy yet (due to it being a total shock and rubbish timing) and it made me feel awful for the baby. So I've decided to try to and get more excited, I nearly brought a couple of outfits last week but couldn't really afford it with Christmas and my mum was with me and I thought she'd think I was stupid! Have any of you ladies brought much yet?


----------



## Kelly9

I've bought a small cuddle doll thats it and it's only because the person I bought it from is super hard to buy from as she hand makes them and whoever is fastest to cart them online gets them. I have slow internet so a friend snagged it for me. Oh we also have a crib but thats because when we moved the movers damaged my daughters crib (scratches and scuff marks etc) so they paid for a new crib for us so we decided to set it aside for the new little one as my daughters crib is perfectly fine to use just a little marked up.


----------



## Kazy

I bought a cosleeper at a moms sale awhile back. I think we will wait until
We know what we are having to buy any clothes. And even that's just because I want to. We have things for both genders. I'll actually be getting rid of everything that's the gender we aren't having. And I have a ton of clothes to get ride of either way. But I can't resist buying some things new for baby. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

george, I feel like I haven't been too excited yet either. Just a lot of worrying and wondering.I will hopefully feel better if we have a good us next time. And I've not bought anything yet. That might help me to get a bit more excited as well. Once we find out the gender i will start buying as I'll know whether I need all new stuff or just a few things.


----------



## kategirl

I bought a couple boy onesies on clearance the other week, but that's it. If it's a girl, we really won't need any clothes. If it's a boy, we'll need clothes but that's basically it. We will need a double stroller, but I haven't really looked into those yet. Right now I'm trying to focus instead on getting my daughter's big girl room started (the baby will move to the nursery which works for either gender).

I've been feeling the baby more, but this time around I haven't really been excited. I think it's partly because we've been dealing with our toddler (who's becoming a handful) and partly because I think I wasn't really too excited at this point last time either (I think both times I've been in the cautious waiting zone until I really start feeling the baby and we have the 20 ultrasound).


----------



## Kelly9

We have all the big stuff even the double stroller but I will need a car seat won't get that until right before baby is born though. If this one is a girl we'll be set for everything if it's a boy we'll need clothing because all our boy clothes size 0-24 months are in permanent storage. It's nice not needing as much. I did just order a wall hanging for the baby's room today but it will eventually go to the play room and then stay with us when the kids are grown as its a character from one of my all time favourite books.


----------



## Kazy

I have my gender scan tomorrow morning!!! Ahh can't wait!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay!!!!! So you're finding out then? 

My scan is Friday and I'm having anxiety that something will be wrong. It's been nice ignoring everything since I haven't had a scan since 9 weeks. Honestly can't wait for it to be over with so I can hopefully celebrate a healthy baby and relax again.


----------



## kategirl

Kazy, mine is tomorrow morning, too! I'm a bit worried about finding out the gender... I really am expecting a boy and am worried I'll be disappointed. I hope I don't mind once I find out for sure (or that it's a girl). I've also been worrying a little bit if the baby is okay and everything is fine, especially because of my friend's experience right now*, but I'm just trying to push that out of my head. 

I hope you scan is just fine, Kelly!

(* A "Facebook friend", someone I knew casually in high school and college but haven't seen in 8 years or so, recently had a baby who they knew was going to need surgery to correct a problem with his intestines but seemed otherwise fine. He was born at 36 weeks and the surgery went fine, but they discovered he had severe brain development issues which were causing him to not breath and had an extremely poor prognosis. Along with the specialists they decided to take him out of the NICU and hospice has been providing "comfort care". So far he's been doing better than expected at home, but they only expect him to live a couple more days to weeks. They've had a really good attitude about it, but it's been breaking my heart to hear about.)


----------



## Kazy

I know what you mean about anxiety. That is so horribly
Sad for your friend. I can only imagine. 

We are finding out if baby will tell. And now that we've decided to I can't wait. I have had no preference of gender this entire time until now. My daughter wants a sister sooooo bad. She talks about it all the time. And my husband wants a girl. So now it's making me want a girl too. I actually had a dream two nights ago that we found out it was a boy and I cried. I really hope that I don't respond that way. And I have a feeling it is a boy. I have thought that the entire time. And originally I had no preference so hopefully if it is a boy it won't bother me and my daughter will adjust quickly!


----------



## Kelly9

Kate that is so sad. 

Kazy that's funny because I was wanting a girl and now after sneaking into my son's room at night to watch him sleep I could totally see myself with another little boy and being happy about it. I'm at a point where I don't mind which gender it is which has been surprisingly peaceful feeling for me. If I could choose Id still choose girl because financially that would be easiest seeing as I have all my DD's clothes and such but I'll cry tears of relief for a healthy baby. God Friday can't come soon enough. 

I'm excited to hear about all the upcoming scans and gender reveals! Might distract me till mine.


----------



## Kazy

I agree Kelly. I too just want healthy and at this point I think this will be my most emotional pregnancy/birth. I'm not a super
Emotional person but two losses has changed that for me. I've never been nervous that they'll find something bad at the 20 week scan. I'm not too nervous but I am anxious to see what we are having. And I am looking forward to cleaning out all the baby stuff I don't need once I know gender! Sounds silly but I really need to declutter my basement!!


----------



## kategirl

I'm excited to go through clothes, too! It adds a little bit of an interesting twist because my SIL found out that she's due in July with her first (after years of trying), so I'm going to try to share as much as I can with her (especially since a lot of the clothes are hand me downs from our other joint SIL so it only seems fair, plus my SIL is not in as good of a place financially so it would be great to be able to help them out, even if she has been evil to me in the past). If I'm having a boy, then I'll sort out all of the gender neutral blothes to keep and I'll get the girly clothes ready to either donate or give to my SIL, and if I'm having a girl I'll have to wait to see what she's having. I don't know if she's going to be getting the blood test (since she's over 35) but I kind of hope she is so that I can get clothes figured out and out of my house, lol! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to start purging some baby stuff! I'm looking forward to when baby is to big for the basinet and swing and all those big item! Plus being able to get rid of some clothes will be nice to. Our crawl space has to much kid stuff in it. I'll also be getting rid of some toys etc!


----------



## Kazy

My dr called this
Morning and the tech I was scheduled with has the flu! So she scheduled me at the hospital tonight instead. I'm a little disappointed because my husband can't go now. But I guess it's good I get to still find out today..... As long as baby says ok :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh phew, for a second I thought you were going to say they rescheduled for a different day! That would be frustrating lol!

Kate can't wait to hear how your scan goes :)


----------



## kategirl

Baby looks okay (at least as far the tech told us). And it IS a boy! I think I'm okay with it, but it's still sinking in a bit.


----------



## Kelly9

You were totally right!!!! Congrats you'll have one of each right?


----------



## ImSoTired

I've been terribly anxious and a little nervous lately myself. My gender/ anatomy scan isn't until Jan the 8th and I'm just dying to know baby's gender and I'm desperate to know everything is okay. I feel like once I know the gender and I get to sorting clothes, buying new bits here and there, I'll really get excited about this pregnancy. And also, I'll be relieved that everything is okay. I have 3 weeks and one day to go...

Somewhere a bit after 15 weeks I felt a bunch of movement very low but I've felt nothing as strong and definite since. It's got me all worried. I'm hoping baby has just moved up where there is a little more room and that's why I'm not feeling anything. I do have an OB appt on the 29th so I should be able to hear baby's hb before my u/s, so that'll be helpful.

As for gender, I'm feeling and hoping that this is a girl (as someone else said, financially this would be easiest) but I am pretty sure I will be more than happy with a boy too. So long as baby is healthy. 

I hope everyone is well


----------



## misspriss

I have an appointment on the 29th too and my anatomy scan was going to be that day, but my doctor said I could have it earlier so it is the 22nd. I felt movement very early but still few and far between at this point.


----------



## Kazy

Congrats Kate! So glad baby looks healthy. 
Imsotired I've had a similar experience this time
Around. I felt a good amount of movement like three weeks ago and could push low on the side and make baby move. Now I feel some movement but baby usually
Doesn't move when I try and get him/her to move.


----------



## Kazy

Well finally got our news. It's a girl!


----------



## VGirl

Kazy said:


> Well finally got our news. It's a girl!

Congrats! We are expecting a girl too :)


----------



## george83

My gosh congratulations ladies! I can't believe so many of you have found out what your having already, I hope everybody is happy with their news? I'm guessing that everything else was good with all the scans too? I have my 20 week scan tomorrow but we'll probably stay team yellow. Im still worried something could be wrong though


----------



## Kelly9

George my scan is tomorrow to. I hope all checks out ok for us!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> George my scan is tomorrow to. I hope all checks out ok for us!

Oooh good luck. What time is yours? I'm so nervous, I haven't felt much movement but I remember thinking the same with my second and I was much thinner then too so I'm hoping its not a worry


----------



## Kelly9

Mine isn't till 2pm mountain standard time have to drive 3 hours to get there!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Mine isn't till 2pm mountain standard time have to drive 3 hours to get there!

Oh gosh 3 hours? Wow I thought the 30 minute drive to mine with nightmare traffic was bad. I really hope yours goes well, fingers crossed, I'll be looking for an update


----------



## Kazy

Hope your scans go well today ladies!!


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> Hope your scans go well today ladies!!

Thank you! Mine went well, baby was in a funny position so I have to go back in 3 weeks for another one to check baby's heart but the dr said she wasn't worried from what she could see. And my placenta is laying low too which is probably why I haven't felt much movement but means I go back for another scan at 32 weeks to check its moved. Feeling quite lucky at having extra scans booked in now. We said we didn't want to find out the gender so the dr didn't tell us but I'm sure I saw boy bits flash up in the screen. Having said that I thought I saw the 3 lines for a girls bottom at one point and the dr then started talking about that was a shot of the baby's brain so clearly I don't know much :haha:


----------



## misspriss

LOL I am no good at reading ultrasounds. I've taken a peek over in the gender prediction forum and people are all "oh yeah, that's a girl (skull shots and the like)" and I'm like....?? What are you seeing? I can't even tell on some potty shots.

My scan is Monday! I had to reschedule because DH had to work at 12pm and mine was at 11:45, so now it is at 9:00! Two days and about 21 hours :)


----------



## Kazy

George I had the same thing with my last pregnancy. Daughters heart was hard to see. They checked 4 weeks later and everything was fine. There is some theory that if the forehead is flat it's a boy. Well I haven't updated my ultrasound pic from
Wednesday but HER forhead is completely flat like my sons was. So who knows lol. 
The tech I had was great. She was telling me everything as she was measuring it and honestly unless it was a profile shot I had no idea lol.


----------



## Kelly9

My scan went well :) we are team yellow! We were going to have it written down in an envelope but baby did as mommy wished and didn't show the bits. Though I thought I saw a penis to at one point when tech was measuring thigh bone but I think that would have been to long lmao. 


The scan was overall healthy! There were bilateral choroid plexus cysts in the brain but they're quiet common in second trimester scans (lexi had them and they were gone by the next scan) so I may get a follow up scan in third tri to see if they've disappeared. They are soft markers for trisomy 18 but babe had zero other indicators for it and that is usually one the presents quiet strongly with other anomalies. So in other words I'm not to worried about it. Just relieved! And happy.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Kelly! My daughter had bilateral choroid plexis cysts as well and my OB had me slightly worried about it, but all was well. I think I saw them this time as well (definitely saw one) but I have to wait until my OB appointment Jan 2 before they'll actually tell me the results. But we did see two kidneys with urine in them and the stomach had fluid in it, which are good signs. :)


----------



## Kelly9

Kate: yeah I'm not worried, just kind of relieved that my daughter had them to and all was well. And yes I got the virtual tour of babes body kidneys and stomach and all that jazz, so nice! Oh and baby is breech! Hopefully he/she doesn't stay that way.


----------



## george83

Kelly I'm glad everything went well and glad you don't seem worried about the cysts, it's so reassuring to hear other people being positive about things. I'm hoping baby does move for you, have you had all natural deliveries in the past?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes all vaginal. I'll cry if for my last I need a section though I would try for a breech delivery so long as it was possible and safe. Babe has tons of time to move its just all my ther kids were head down from beginning to end.


----------



## kategirl

There's plenty of time for them to move around. They could even be head down today, you never know. :) My daughter was breech up until 35 weeks, but she flipped right before 36 weeks (I'm pretty sure it was during Christmas dinner - that movement was intense!). This baby was breech for the ultrasound, but I'm sure he'll flip before delivery.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes here's to hoping. Baby keeps kicking my right hip and it hurts!


----------



## Kazy

Haha. My baby was breech at scan too!


----------



## Kelly9

I guess that's the position to be in.


----------



## Kazy

Well I'm pretty
Sure I have the flu! Any good home remedies for a killer sore throat?


----------



## misspriss

Spoon of raw local honey twice a day. If not available, regular honey will substitute.


----------



## kategirl

Aww, feel better, Kazy! My daughter gave me and my husband a cold - perfect for right before the holidays.


----------



## misspriss

I have developed a sore throat myself for the past two days. Yesterday I thought it was the result of reflux the night before, but I suppose not. I hope I'm not getting sick just in time for Christmas.


----------



## george83

Looks like everyone's getting bugs - my two lovely children have given me their cold as well plus my youngest is full of it again. So typical just before Christmas. I don't like honey so can't say I've tried it but so many people recommend hot lemon and honey. There's a thread in second tri with a lady asking for suggestions too there might be some ideas there.

Hope everybody's babies and bumps are doing ok though


----------



## misspriss

I don't love honey either, but think of it as medicine, you don't have to like medicine :haha:

look at me though I haven't taken my own advice, but Monday I did have he honey and I proceeded to puke all morning. I haven't had MS hardly at all, and mostly just queasy in the first tr, now 17.5 weeks I wake up one morning with it? It was still there Tues so I avoided the honey, just in case.


----------



## Kelly9

My husband is sick but the rest of us are ok, hopefully that rings true until at least after christmas! 

Bump is good here, baby moving loads now and it's getting undeniably bigger everyday.

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Amarles

Happy New Year! Wishing us all healthy, sound sleeping babies, smooth and painless delivery, nad lots of joy!:hug::hug:

P.s. My baby girl had a hiccup this morning :) i thought it was sweet and funny


----------



## Kelly9

Happy New Year!


----------



## Kazy

Yeah for 2015 babies! Happy new yesr


----------



## george83

Happy new year ladies! I hope you and bumps are doing well? 

I'm pleased to say I've been feeling baby move a lot more eventually I'm hoping that means the placenta has moved it's way to wherever it should be. I also started back at the gym today, I haven't been since the start of December but im hoping it will help with labour when the time comes so fingers crossed I can stick to it!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm incredibly sick atm. But baby is moving lots and it doesn't appear to be bothering her so much. I've been in and out of emerg for fluids pain meds and antiemetics. feeling really rough.


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. Hope you feel better soon Kelly9. 
Today is my due date from my loss this summer. And I made it through the day. I am so grateful that if I have to go through it at least
Today I can feel the kicks of my daughter. :) doesn't make it completely better but helps for sure. 
Thanks for listening. No one really remembers things like this date nor do I expect them to. But for me it's very real.


----------



## ImSoTired

Kazy said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you feel better soon Kelly9.
> Today is my due date from my loss this summer. And I made it through the day. I am so grateful that if I have to go through it at least
> Today I can feel the kicks of my daughter. :) doesn't make it completely better but helps for sure.
> Thanks for listening. No one really remembers things like this date nor do I expect them to. But for me it's very real.

My due date with my early loss would have been March 17th. You can bet that come St Patrick's day I will be thinking of that baby and how I could have been meeting him or her. And I will also be feeling grateful for the baby still growing in my belly and loving him or her with all of my heart.


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> I'm incredibly sick atm. But baby is moving lots and it doesn't appear to be bothering her so much. I've been in and out of emerg for fluids pain meds and antiemetics. feeling really rough.

Oh no you sound like your really struggling, how long have you been ill for? Have you got people taking good care of you?


----------



## Kelly9

Mine already passed dec 2 and I thought of mine as well. 

My daughters birth/death day anniversary is coming up January 13th. That's going to be a rough day. Marks 3 years since she passed :cry:


----------



## Kelly9

I just ate my first food in 4.5 days. Feeling better but very tired and sore and headachey. Haven't thrown up or had the runs in almost a day. Now time to relearn how to eat. Afraid my stomach won't handle it well. My husband has been helping out a lot and letting me rest as much as possible.


----------



## ImSoTired

Our new little sweetheart is a girl! :pink: Things are looking well.


----------



## Kazy

Congrats Imsotired!


----------



## Kelly9

Awww yay!!!! 

Kind of wish I knew but glad we didn't find out.


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. Hope you are all well. Anyone else starving these days!!? It hit me yesterday and today and I want to eat everything in sight!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm doing well not sick anymore and my weight gain has finally stagnated a bit yay! I'm about on parr with my past pregnancies so that makes me happy. Mostly just enjoying the movements these days.


----------



## george83

Hi ladies, I'm finding myself hungrier too but cooking still makes me feels sick - I cooked a meal for my oh and kids last night and could barely stomach tasting it to see if it was hot enough. I've been living on junk food really do my weight has gone up more than it should unfortunately. I'm starting to feel baby much more even though a scan last weekend showed my placenta is still low. 

I did get a bit sad yesterday at how fast this whole pregnancy seems to be going. I saw my friends newborn baby and was talking about how I only have 4 months left and then that's it.we won't plan to have any more so it feels like i should be savouring each moment and already these past 5 months have gone unbelievably quick :cry:


----------



## Kazy

I know what you mean George. I was just telling my husband that this is flying by. It's our last too. And it's kind of sad. I've been having incredible hip pain and can't sleep well at all. I just keep remembering that it's such a short time. Only 16 weeks from today for my due date!


----------



## Kelly9

It's our last as well so I've been trying to enjoy it all but it is going fast. Still I look forward to holding him/her in my arms! 

Has anyone figured out names yet?


----------



## george83

I've got loads of friends who are just having their first baby and im already getting jealous of the fact they'll most likely go through it all again but we won't :cry:

I thought we'd picked a boys name out but my oh keeps saying I'm not allowed it now. He always treats me like shit when I'm pregnant so I'm tempted to use it anyway! If we do have a boy I'm hopefully giving him my dads name as a middle name. But we're totally stuck on girls names, even the ones we picked the last two times I don't like anymore. I liked the name ebony for ages but oh says it would be stupid as both of our little boys are very fair haired and pale skinned :shrug: if you have any suggestions ladies they'd be gratefully received! Luckily I'm already convinced this is our third boy. How about you Kelly?


----------



## Kazy

We picked a name for our daughter. Her name is Eloise Hope. 
If we were having a boy I think we settled on Elliot. I still really like that but we won't be using it (obviously). Lol


----------



## Kelly9

How do you pronounce the girl name?


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> We picked a name for our daughter. Her name is Eloise Hope.
> If we were having a boy I think we settled on Elliot. I still really like that but we won't be using it (obviously). Lol

That is such a beautiful name, that's one of the names I keep coming back to when I look.


----------



## Kelly9

El - ooo - eez?


----------



## Kazy

El-oh-eez

Maybe Ellie or Elle for short. My other children have older classic names so we wanted to stick with that theme.


----------



## Kelly9

Very nice :)


----------



## george83

Hi ladies how's everybody doing? Hope bumps are all ok?

A lady at work told me she's just found out she's pregnant - she thinks she's about 6 weeks - and I'm so jealous! I know I hated the first 3 months especially after losing my angel but she gets to go through all the excitement of finding out and going for scans etc. how totally random is it feeling like this?!


----------



## Kelly9

It happens. 

I'm good tired mostly. Not much else to report except my 22 month old DD is potty trained!


----------



## george83

Congrats on the potty training that's very impressive for somebody so young


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I'm very proud of her and super happy. Only one baby in diapers at a time for me! She looks so cute in her big girl underwear and undershirt sets, makes me a little sad to because she's getting so big.


----------



## misspriss

My DS has been potty trained (about 95%) since 18 months, he looks cute in undies too but it also makes me sad he is growing up so fast too!


----------



## Kazy

Yeah for only one baby in diapers!! I can't imagine having two. 
Feeling good here. I am not sleeping well due to hip pain. They only hurt at night. I'm hoping my adjustment today helps for a bit.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kazy said:


> El-oh-eez
> 
> Maybe Ellie or Elle for short. My other children have older classic names so we wanted to stick with that theme.

Love love this name honey !! I like this so much it was on my list too, but for when we finally get our rainbow we chose Maeva which means welcome in Tahitian hehe. Let's hope third time lucky for me !! So nice to see you all getting on so well in your pregnancies. I do miss you ladies, you are all so sweet. And very supportive !! I'll be checking back in May for piccies. I may also be staking other threads for a while. 

Love Chrissi xx


----------



## Kazy

Aww thanks Chrissi. Did I see on another thread you got your BFP? If so I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I think about you often and pray you are well. 

How is everyone else feeling? I'm having incredible hip pain. I mean I can't hardly sleep at night. I've tried the pillow tricks and nothing seems to help. Any suggestions???


----------



## Chrissi1981

Aw how sweet hun your comment just brought tears to my eyes. 

Yes i have another BFP. Trying to keep my chin up this time around. We may have found the answer to my miscarriage in October. So we are working on correcting this issue and so far I feel much much better apart from being tired ALL THE TIME! Nothing that can't be sorted out naturally so I am relieved for this. Maybe it'll be triplets this time (ok maybe I shouldn't joke !!)

Love to you all xxxx :happydance:


----------



## kategirl

I'm glad it sounds like people are doing fairly well! Wow on the early potty training, guys! :)

I'm been fine, but haven't really been feeling engaged with the fact that I'm pregnant, if that makes any sense. I work full time and then have been working a lot around the house lately (we're getting it cleaned up in general and also working on putting together my toddler's "big girl" room so she can move out of the nursery). Little man moves around a lot, which is nice and reassuring. :)

The other happy thing is that our daughter finally started walking on her own!!! Since she waited until 23 months to (suddenly) start walking, it's such a relief! (She started sometimes taking a few steps between objects just before Thanksgiving, but last Thursday she decided to actually start walking on her own.) She's also talking a lot more now; I think she's finally caught up to the minimum expected for her age. :) It's also selfishly wonderful that I don't have to carry her quite as much now that I'm getting larger!


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi, FX for you! I hope this one is the one!


----------



## Kazy

Kategirl that must
Be a relief! I know my
Daughter insists being carried and it's nearly
Impossible so I have to keep telling her no.


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi congrats I hope it's a super sticky baby! 

Kate yay for your little girl!!!! Id be excited to and happy to have to carry her less! I make lexi walk whenever I can lol. 

Kazy try stretches before bed maybe or a heat pad? I have insomnia but not from hip pain though in the day when I walk my spd has started to flare up a little. I think I'm also over doing it a little in the day right now. Hubby is gone on a conference so I've got both the kids here and have to go out at least 3 times a day between school pick up and drop off and mail and apts. today it's 5 times! But at least it's Friday! Not leaving the house this weekend.


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> Aww thanks Chrissi. Did I see on another thread you got your BFP? If so I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. I think about you often and pray you are well.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling? I'm having incredible hip pain. I mean I can't hardly sleep at night. I've tried the pillow tricks and nothing seems to help. Any suggestions???

Hi Kazy! For hip pain I do yoga, widespread lunges, also on the widespread legs moving body from one side to the other helped me.


----------



## BaybeeMama

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a long time but I am happy to report that baby is growing fine and dandy lol and we are on team pink! Hubby and I were going to name her Austyn but my sisters fiancé has a son named Austin so we vetoed that name and decided on Bristol Ryan. Ryan is DHs middle name :)


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I am again going through a phase where I am starving! I feel like I could eat everything in site! Haha


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> Hey ladies! How is everyone doing? I am again going through a phase where I am starving! I feel like I could eat everything in site! Haha

Hi Kazy, hello ladies!

It looks like everyone is winter hibernating and this forum has gotten quiet.

I cannot believe this is already 3rd trimester. Im 28 weeks and have about 10 more to go? Will see, but time flies by. 
I have been watching my weight very closely in the beginning and then I stopped, but it looks like my weight skyrocketed in the beginning and then stalled. I gained total of 20lb. So far, but who knows what the last trimester brings? :) 
As we expecting a girl we have chosen to name her Celine Ruby, we wanted a universal first name as we were born in Europe and wanted to have it easily changed in our language, and we liked it instantly.
We are also done with purchasing major stuff like car seat, stroller and crib, and some cute outfits for newborn.
We will try cloth diapering and see how it goes for us ;)

My baby girl is in breach position and gives me kicks on the left side of my belly :) so cute.

I hope you are all healthy and feeling well, I have been blessed and did not get sick yet during the pregnancy, but I actually never get sick anyways.

I had to give up grains though because of terrible constipation, sorry for the personal detail here.

Now it is time to visit the birth center in the hospital and today I have a glucose test. Should I be afraid? I heard of women fainting and vomiting.


----------



## Kazy

I had my glucose test today. Te drink can be get to get down. I felt like throwing up for about 15 minutes the. Was ok. If you are eating some sugars now i would say you are most likely fine. I have found though now I am incredibly tired and crashing down from the sugar. Other than that is was ok.


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> I had my glucose test today. Te drink can be get to get down. I felt like throwing up for about 15 minutes the. Was ok. If you are eating some sugars now i would say you are most likely fine. I have found though now I am incredibly tired and crashing down from the sugar. Other than that is was ok.

Thanks! That was fast! I actually don't eat sugars at all :(


----------



## Kazy

Well I just found out I failed. :/ 
I don't get it either. This is the first pregnancy I am watching my weight and what I'm eating. I'm not over weight at all and no history of diabetes in my family. 
Well stink. I have to take 3 hour test this week.


----------



## Kelly9

Kazy lots of people fail the one hour and are ok for the 3 but having to take it sucks. I'm guessing I passed my 1 hour since i never heard back. 

I gained a lot initially too but then have pretty much been sick for a month and lost a ton. I've gained about 15 pounds overall so am happy with that.

I'm tired a lot too but haven't been sleeping well. 

I love feeling babe move and roll around. Should have another scan in the next 1-3 weeks. 

I have a few NB outfits and have decided what car seat I want but haven't bought it.


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> Well I just found out I failed. :/
> I don't get it either. This is the first pregnancy I am watching my weight and what I'm eating. I'm not over weight at all and no history of diabetes in my family.
> Well stink. I have to take 3 hour test this week.

That sucks :(
I went for my test, did not feel nauseous but 45 min. after drinking I suddenly felt very hot and almost passed out. Hopefully I dont have to go back for more.
Good luck with you next test!


----------



## Amarles

Kelly9 said:


> Kazy lots of people fail the one hour and are ok for the 3 but having to take it sucks. I'm guessing I passed my 1 hour since i never heard back.
> 
> I gained a lot initially too but then have pretty much been sick for a month and lost a ton. I've gained about 15 pounds overall so am happy with that.
> 
> I'm tired a lot too but haven't been sleeping well.
> 
> I love feeling babe move and roll around. Should have another scan in the next 1-3 weeks.
> 
> I have a few NB outfits and have decided what car seat I want but haven't bought it.

Baby moving and rolling is so cute :)
I was told yesterday I will have another scan in 4 weeks, can't wait to see my little munchkin!

We had the hardest time picking stroller and car seat, basically it came down to weight and opinions. The car seat is heavy, Weights the same as stroller, that surprised me.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm having a hard time with the car seat to but because I need three to fit across the back of a toyota corolla! I have 2 diono Radians which are slim so I'm looking at the maxi cosi AP and the maxi cosi prezi both are slimmer and will work with my double stroller but the prezi is almost 12 pounds! Once i get to where I'll be having the baby I'm going to go to the store and try to fit both of them in my car before deciding. I hope one of them fits. Trying to get them all installed will probably put me into labour :haha: 

I keep forgetting to call to make my scan apt. I should really do that!


----------



## Amarles

Kelly9 said:


> I'm having a hard time with the car seat to but because I need three to fit across the back of a toyota corolla! I have 2 diono Radians which are slim so I'm looking at the maxi cosi AP and the maxi cosi prezi both are slimmer and will work with my double stroller but the prezi is almost 12 pounds! Once i get to where I'll be having the baby I'm going to go to the store and try to fit both of them in my car before deciding. I hope one of them fits. Trying to get them all installed will probably put me into labour :haha:
> 
> I keep forgetting to call to make my scan apt. I should really do that!

Maxi cosi is cute, I like it!


----------



## Kelly9

My scan is Saturday! Almost there! Now to fight the temptation of finding out gender. 

I've been sewing up a storm for my nearly 2 year old daughter now to finish knitting hat number 2 for baby. I have one more to make still.


----------



## Kazy

That must take a lot of self control kelly9! I can only imagine. :) I am jealous you get to see your Lo. I don't have any more scans and would love to see her. 

In other news my husband and I were in a car accident on the highway last weekend. Someone cut us off causing us to break fast and do a complete soon across three lanes of traffic. I am happy to report we hit no one and nothing! I am so grateful that God kept us and baby safe! It really is a miracle that nothing worse happened. 

11 weeks for me!!! I am both excited to meet our little girl and kind of sad it's going so fast.


----------



## Kelly9

Glad to hear you're ok! I skidded on ice once when I was pg with my first and went across two lanes of traffic hitting no one and ended up stuck in the median between a divided highway, just needed a tow truck to get me out of the snow so I was scared but fortunate as well! Thought for sure I'd go clear across the median into oncoming traffic but the snow was deep and stopped me. 

I'm excited but also nervous for the scan, I am sure baby is healthy but I'm worried they may find something to indicate a problem since this is the follow up scan from the 20 week one where they saw the cpc's. So here's to hoping all organs are excellent and baby opens his/her hand and that there are no other markers at all so I can relax some. It would be nice if the cpc's were gone to though I know they themselves won't do anything harm wise.


----------



## george83

Hi everyone how are you all doing? How are your bumps coming along?


----------



## misspriss

Pretty good. I had a rough night last night, DS is recovering from a mild cold but he had a dry cough waking him up all night, which meant waking me up to dry nurse all night...

Started my hypnobabies this past week, I love it! Hope I can stick with it and it will work for me!

I passed my GTT last week, switching to every 2 week appointments now. Just going right along :)


----------



## Kazy

Everything ok here. I can't believe I only have 9 weeks til my due date! We have been redoing our basement for a playroom and it's about half way finished. It should be done by the first week of April! I am do looking forward to it.


----------



## kategirl

I'm doing okay. This baby isn't very active, but he's meeting the needs for movement so we haven't had to do anything special. I feel more symptoms than last pregnancy, but I'm lucky that everything is going routinely. It looks like we're going to have to change our insurance as of April 1st which will be a little confusing, but I'll be going back to the same OB that I had with my daughter and it's the same hospital I delivered at before and was going to deliver at this time, so not too much will change. Since I've had a pretty textbook pregnancy after the first trimester, there isn't really a concern, it's just annoying.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good but sick. We've caught all the major bugs and the flu this winter. A cold is just making its way out of our house. My scan went well all came back looking good and as it should so I'm glad to have less worry there. Getting to the final stretch. Can't wait. I'm uncomfortable at night now and not sleeping well. Looking forward to closing the pregnancy chapter in my life and holding another newborn <3


----------



## ImSoTired

Today would have been my due date. Instead, I am 30 weeks and have 10 to go. I'm so hoping that this baby is a healthy one and everything goes well. 

I hope you're all well


----------



## Kelly9

Im doing ok feeling huge and uncomfortable all the usualy third tri aches but things are coming along. Getting excited for the end and to find out baby's gender!


----------



## kategirl

ImSoTired, I hope the next 10 weeks go smoothly!

I feel really horrible admitting this, but I'm having very mixed feelings about this baby. I sometimes feel like I regret that we decided to have another baby this soon (or maybe at all) and that we're not going to be able to manage everything with two of them. I also feel like we aren't really (physically) prepared for the baby yet (we've been having a hard time convincing our daughter that she likes her new room and wants to sleep in her big girl bed, we don't have a double stroller, etc), and I don't feel like I'm very emotionally connected to the new baby since I have been busy chasing around the toddler and only really think about being pregnant in terms of it being a hinderence or a concern. It feels so much different than the start of the pregnancy when I thought I was losing him, and I feel so bad for even having these worries and feelings after two loses and knowing how many people go through even more loses/heartache trying for children. Right now I'm just assuming that this is partly pregnancy nerves and that things will feel better once Josh is here!


----------



## Kelly9

I have moments where I'm terrified of this baby coming out! We'll be outnumbered with 3! I wouldn't worry about it see how you feel after baby comes and if it's still the same then maybe you have some early PPD going on? At least you're aware of how you're feeling and that its out of character.


----------



## Kazy

I agree with Kelly Kategirl. I think also that there are vtmrazy emotions due to.hormones. I have had thoughts received tly.that we are crazy to have another especially if the kids have been a bit crazy and I've been short with them. My hormones are all over the place. I had a dental cleaning today and the hygenist is very.pregnant with twins. I almost lost it thinking that I should have been having twins too. And I haven't had an emotional episode like that for a bit. 
So jopefully.the second you meet hI'm it will be love at first site.


----------



## misspriss

I have had some of the same feelings about us being ready to have another, DS still sleeps with us and we don't yet have a double stroller either. We do have a car seat already at least, but that is all we have. 

I developed a pain in one breast today, contacted OB (someone from the office called and said "most likely normal pregnancy pain") and then I also contacted the lactation consultant's office and they said it was probably something related to breastfeeding while pregnant, either a plugged duct, or perhaps some kind of pain due to my ducts "reactivating" with my new pregnancy, which I am more inclined to believe. I think it's a plugged duct, which I was unsure if I could get with not much flow to clog!

Then I went to the grocery store and spent too long shopping, while I was in line I got a horrible pain in my vulva, like a straining or bulging feeling, accompanied by a pain that went all the way around my hip every time I stepped. It seemed to have gone away on the car ride home, I guess I was just one my feet too long.

I have HORRIBLE heartburn. I have had heartburn allll day, everything I have put in my mouth. I had a lemonade on the way home from the store that is kicking my butt right now. I didn't even eat anything! Just a drink...

Just feeling moany today.


----------



## Kelly9

I have horrible heartburn to but I take Zantac for it it helps a lot.


----------



## misspriss

Just got Zantac this afternoon, just took it 30 min ago, hope it helps!


----------



## Amarles

Wow, all those emotions, and I thought I was the only one falling apart! I have been dealing with hives and post root canal infection (root canal done 4 years ago but I guess the pregnancy brought up the weakest link) :,( thankfully I did not suffer long but still, 2 weeks of insomnia will not do good for anybody. Also, I have been questioning myself as a mother a lot, it will be our first child and since my relations with my mother were not good I am afraid Some of her genes in me might show up?! I know it is silly but when my mother tells us that she hopes the baby comes sooner and is an aries like her, it drives me crazy! Silly me, the other day my friend told me My face looked like a hippo, I could not sleep. My face really got puffy in the last 2 wks. And another thing to worry, at my latest appointment, this morning, my doctor told me baby is head down but not exactly :( i hope all of this is just hormones, I have not felt so bad about myself in many years...


----------



## Kelly9

That wasn't very kind of your friend to say that. People need to keep their mouths shut sometimes. 

I will be ecstatic if this baby decides to be an april baby lol. Operation get baby out commences at 37 weeks!


----------



## Kazy

Amarles- that is not nice at all for your friend to say. Some peoper have no clue. I'm sure you'll be a great mother. You'll have moments probably where you respond in a way you wish you hadn't and it may even remind you of your mom. But you can rise up above that and see n it and change it. 
What do you mean head down but not? Baby can still position correctly at this point. Especially if baby is basically in that direction. If it has to do with dropping into the pelvis my last baby didn't do that until minutes before I pushed. Weird but it happenEd. I had zero to no pressure at the end of that pregnancy to . 
And yes hormones are horrible. I can cry at the drop of a hat and over absolutely nothing. 
Haha Kelly. I do kind of wish mine would come esrlY. But not likely here as none of mine have ever come early. But I can always hope right?


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi was 15 days early hoping this one is 1.5 weeks early. End of April would be fab! Pretty sure my baby is still breech :( won't know for sure until I get to NS. I have so much pressure down there I keep thinking baby will fall out or waters will break!


----------



## Kazy

Can your.dr.tell if baby is breech without US? I am wondering if my baby b is. I plan on asking at my appointment to mm orrow.


----------



## misspriss

Kazy said:


> Can your.dr.tell if baby is breech without US? I am wondering if my baby b is. I plan on asking at my appointment to mm orrow.

They should be able to make a really educated guess, sometimes they are wrong but a trained doctor or midwife can usually get it.

My doctor has said she seems head down at my last two appointments.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes you can palpate the head and bum are the larger two rounder lumps the head being firmer and larger then the bum but I'm having a hard time feeling on my own belly if it's the head or bum I'm touching. Baby was breech at 30 weeks for me u/s said so and movement patterns haven't changed so much but it seems like baby goes transverse from time to time so there is a possibility he/she has flipped.


----------



## kategirl

My OB last time didn't worry about position until 36 weeks. This time I actually don't have an appointment until 37 weeks, so she's going to see if she can have a feel to see how the baby is positioned. If she can't tell before I go into labor, then they might end up doing a quick ultrasound while I'm in labor.

I'm getting a bit more uncomfortable and can't breathe well, which is different than last time when I was feeling pretty good up until they induced at 41 weeks. I think I'll be perfectly fine with waiting, but who knows, maybe I'll actually go into labor on my own this time?


----------



## Kelly9

Breathing has been a little harder for me as well, it seems to get harder with each pregnancy for me. I'm a little concerned about bay being breech because the further you get the more your chances go down of baby flipping before or during labour. If baby is breech I'll be doing ECV to try and turn the baby if that doesn't work we'll wait for labour to see if baby turns, I'll give him or her every chance to turn and if breech delivery is possible with little risk I'll even try that before resorting to a section.


----------



## Kazy

Had my 34 week appointment today. Like someone else said she told me at 36 is when they start to get concerned about breech. I guess they can still move up untIL then somewhat easily. She said she would check the position then and discuss options. 
I'm feeling ok just crazy tired. Holy cow tired. And the thing is I know it won't be better when she's here lol. My three little ones are a handful right now too. Hoping to go to bed early tonight.


----------



## kategirl

With my daughter, I'm 99% certain that she flipped during Christmas dinner right at 35 weeks. I never felt anything like that the entire rest of the pregnancy, holy cow!


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that baby goes head down if he/she isn't already. It's possible I've felt some weird movements but then I get that huge lump up by my ribs again which makes me doubt. Meh, I'll know soon enough.


----------



## george83

Hi ladies I'm hoping your bumps manage to turn before its too late. In always amazed that people can tell which position baby is laying in, even after being told where my baby's head is I can't tell the difference. 

I've been told im suffering from placenta previa this time which at the minute means a possible caesarean too, I'm gutted as I had two amazing labours with my boys. I go back for another scan in 2 weeks so hopefully by then it will have moved and not be a problem any more.


----------



## Kelly9

George hopefully it moves up!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> George hopefully it moves up!

Thanks, everybody I've spoken to professionally seems to think it won't but there's loads of positive stories on the Internet so I'm feeling pretty hopeful


----------



## kategirl

We're getting close!


----------



## Kelly9

Not close enough for my liking lol!


----------



## george83

How's everybody coping? I can't believe how quick it's come round!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm mostly just uncomfortable but managing ok just wish sleep was a little better.


----------



## Kazy

I can't believe how quickly it's going either. My siatic nerve is killing me today. Could be because I walked around the zoo with three kids for 2 1\2 hours and then came home and started laying the new floor in our basement lol. I am feeling it now. But pain comes along with the last weeks of pregnancy so I will just deal. And maybe get a massage next week!


----------



## george83

A massage sounds like heaven! We spent the whole day walking to a park for a picnic, around the park and then back again - we must be stupid this late in the game


----------



## Kelly9

Mmm a massage would be heaven. I think I'll get one after baby is born! 

I've been walking a lot everyday and doing way more then I should since I arrived back home and in civilization. I can't help it though the need to get out is to strong after being cooped up for the past 6 months!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh and I discovered that these green hard spearmint mints I've been eating have been giving me a racing heart at night! Weird right!?! But apparently it happens. It's to bad because I love spearmint! But it's not worth not sleeping at night.


----------



## Kazy

I was surorised the zoo didnme in today because I'm still working out but apparently walking and pushing a stroller was worse. 
And I hear ya about getting out. I hate being inside and even 50 degrees feels amazing!


----------



## george83

Hi ladies just thought I'd give you all a little update - very self centred I know but my little boy was born last night by emergency c section at 36 weeks and 1 day. He's in special care at the minute for his breathing as he's a bit too little and we keep getting different ideas as to when he'll be out but he's perfect.

I hope your all doing ok and your babies stay put until they're meant too x x


----------



## Kelly9

George congrats!!!!!! A little boy! I forget did you think it was a boy? I hope he's out super soon and able to come home and your post was not self centered of course we want to hear about the deliveries!!!


----------



## misspriss

George Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats!! Oh my goodness so glad you are both doing well.


----------



## george83

Thank you ladies, kelly we were team yellow but I'd been convinced he was going to be a boy so I'm not surprised!


----------



## Kelly9

Yippee!!!! So mama's intuition was right.


----------



## Kelly9

Are you sharing name and weight etc?


----------



## kategirl

George, congrats and I hope your little one is out soon! Little ones born right around 36 weeks often need help breathing (and apparently boys often do more often than girls), but my MIL and SIL (both NICU nurses) have said that they are almost always just fine once they have a few more days of help. I hope your little one is feeling better ASAP!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Are you sharing name and weight etc?

Sorry I wasn't keeping it a secret on purpose I just didn't think :dohh: his name is Leighton Michael (his Middle name is my dad's name) and he weighed 6lb 7oz at birth but is down to 6lb 3 now, I'm thinking that's a good weight for 36 weeks and I'm quite glad I didn't have to deliver him at full term - he might have been huge! x x


----------



## george83

kategirl said:


> George, congrats and I hope your little one is out soon! Little ones born right around 36 weeks often need help breathing (and apparently boys often do more often than girls), but my MIL and SIL (both NICU nurses) have said that they are almost always just fine once they have a few more days of help. I hope your little one is feeling better ASAP!

Thank you for this, I've heard it said a few times today but it's reassured me every time somebody has said it :flower: somebody also said that because I didn't actually go into labour and he was "just dragged out!" that wouldn't have helped him either. My poor little man x x


----------



## Kelly9

Yes that's a fabulous weight! How is he doing today? Love his name by the way!


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> Yes that's a fabulous weight! How is he doing today? Love his name by the way!

He's doing ok, he's not getting any better with his breathing which is a concern but at the same time he's not getting any worse either so at the minute it's just a waiting game :cry: they have said that hopefully once he does pick up it will be a relatively quick recovery x x


----------



## Kelly9

George I hope he shows improvement soon. Give him lots of snuggles!


----------



## Chrissi1981

george83 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Are you sharing name and weight etc?
> 
> Sorry I wasn't keeping it a secret on purpose I just didn't think :dohh: his name is Leighton Michael (his Middle name is my dad's name) and he weighed 6lb 7oz at birth but is down to 6lb 3 now, I'm thinking that's a good weight for 36 weeks and I'm quite glad I didn't have to deliver him at full term - he might have been huge! x xClick to expand...

George congratulations. I'm having a little boy in October &#128515; cannot wait I'm sure I'll be hitting 36 weeks in no time lol time flies too quickly.

Tubs of love 
Chrissi xxxo


----------



## george83

Chrissi1981 said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Are you sharing name and weight etc?
> 
> Sorry I wasn't keeping it a secret on purpose I just didn't think :dohh: his name is Leighton Michael (his Middle name is my dad's name) and he weighed 6lb 7oz at birth but is down to 6lb 3 now, I'm thinking that's a good weight for 36 weeks and I'm quite glad I didn't have to deliver him at full term - he might have been huge! x xClick to expand...
> 
> George congratulations. I'm having a little boy in October &#55357;&#56835; cannot wait I'm sure I'll be hitting 36 weeks in no time lol time flies too quickly.
> 
> Tubs of love
> Chrissi xxxoClick to expand...

Thank you and Congrats on a little boy to you too, hopefully you make it past 36 weeks though, having him in the high dependency ward is not how I pictured his start to life


----------



## george83

Kelly9 said:


> George I hope he shows improvement soon. Give him lots of snuggles!

We only get to do cuddles when the nurse says he's allowed out of his incubator :cry: but the last couple of days he's been really settled for them so hopefully we'll be allowed more now x x


----------



## Kelly9

Chrissi congrats! So happy for you.

George thats good he's settling some. He's in good care just think of that!


----------



## Amarles

george83 said:


> Hi ladies just thought I'd give you all a little update - very self centred I know but my little boy was born last night by emergency c section at 36 weeks and 1 day. He's in special care at the minute for his breathing as he's a bit too little and we keep getting different ideas as to when he'll be out but he's perfect.
> 
> I hope your all doing ok and your babies stay put until they're meant too x x

Hi George! Congrats! Hope your boy is out, healthy and home with you soon! Love his name! :hugs:


----------



## george83

Hi ladies so it's may now and your turn to have your babies, how are you all feeling? x x


----------



## Kazy

Hi george. Yeah for may! I'm feeling pretty good. I've lost bits of plug for about two weeks and had multiple counts of bloody show since Friday. But other than that just an occasional co traction that goes nowhere. But I physically.feel.really.good. so either way my baby will be here in two weeks or she gets the eviction notice. Haha. That's the longest my Dr will let me go.


----------



## Kazy

How's your.liitke one?


----------



## misspriss

I am hoping it will be soon, my OB has made it clear she would love to see me go into labor closer to 37 weeks than 40, as it's just a impending risk at any point that my hypertension will turn to pre-e.

I haven't really seen any signs, I have picked up some additional discharge but I don't think I'm leaking or anything, as I've always been rather discharge-y.


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> Hi george. Yeah for may! I'm feeling pretty good. I've lost bits of plug for about two weeks and had multiple counts of bloody show since Friday. But other than that just an occasional co traction that goes nowhere. But I physically.feel.really.good. so either way my baby will be here in two weeks or she gets the eviction notice. Haha. That's the longest my Dr will let me go.

Sounds like things are definitely getting close for you. I remember with my first I didn't have any signs until the night I had him do when I started to get signs with my second I thought he was coming but still had to wait ages for anything to happen. It's such a strange time.


----------



## george83

misspriss said:


> I am hoping it will be soon, my OB has made it clear she would love to see me go into labor closer to 37 weeks than 40, as it's just a impending risk at any point that my hypertension will turn to pre-e.
> 
> I haven't really seen any signs, I have picked up some additional discharge but I don't think I'm leaking or anything, as I've always been rather discharge-y.

Oh wow sounds like it could be any day for you now though if your on is anything to go by. Will they induce you or wait for you to go naturally?


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> How's your.liitke one?

Leighton is home from hospital now and doing well thank you, he's really sleepy so we have to wake him every three hours to give him his bottle which is really strange. He's also being monitored by the hospital as he lost so much weight initially but apart from that he's good :cloud9:


----------



## misspriss

george83 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping it will be soon, my OB has made it clear she would love to see me go into labor closer to 37 weeks than 40, as it's just a impending risk at any point that my hypertension will turn to pre-e.
> 
> I haven't really seen any signs, I have picked up some additional discharge but I don't think I'm leaking or anything, as I've always been rather discharge-y.
> 
> Oh wow sounds like it could be any day for you now though if your on is anything to go by. Will they induce you or wait for you to go naturally?Click to expand...

No mention of it, being a VBAC induction is best avoided. I think if I have no signs by 38 or 39 she may bring it up.


----------



## Kelly9

George glad he is home with you now! 

I'm 3+ dilated been loosing plug and had bloody show 1.5 weeks ago thought I was in labour April 30th after 15 hours of contractions but they died out and here I am 4 days later still waiting and still very uncomfortable. I hope the full moon tonight gets things going because I've been trying everything and anything.


----------



## kategirl

Kelly, I hope it's soon for you!

I was having some mild pains every 10 minutes yesterday morning, but then they went away. No mucus plug yet, but I had a little red bleeding last night (OB's office said it was probably just cervical irritation and nothing to worry about unless it was a larger amount) and this morning there's some pink/darker red. I was 3 cm and 50% effaced at my last two appointments. I'm hoping it's a sign things are moving along!


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a lot of us are in the same boat! Exciting!


----------



## Amarles

Today is my due date, i have cramps since yesterday, irregular but stronger and longer. I hope this is it. My cervix was still closed at my last appt week ago. 
Wishing you all good luck.


----------



## Kazy

Sounds promising amarles. 

I have had a lot of pain in my abdomen but mostly related to baby movements. Anyone know if this is how natural labor can start? My first is my only non induction but my water broke and I had no other symptoms before that. Any thoughts??


----------



## Kelly9

My water just broke 30 mins ago! Waiting it out at home but it's baby day for us!!!!!!


----------



## george83

Oh my gosh kelly that's so exciting!! Good luck hope everything goes smoothly, can't wait to hear an update!!


----------



## Kazy

That's fantastic Kelly!!! Can't wait to hear the details if your new lo.


----------



## misspriss

YAY Kelly!


----------



## Kelly9

8-9 cm's now.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Kelly!!!!! I hope everything is going well!

(I'm also a little jealous since we had the same due date and I'm having no luck at all, lol.)


----------



## Kelly9

Baby girl Aria Hannah was born at 1:37pm! A whopping 9 pounds 1 ounce which just floored me she's soooooooo big! 

Kate it'll be soon!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats Kelly!


----------



## Amarles

Kelly9 said:


> Baby girl Aria Hannah was born at 1:37pm! A whopping 9 pounds 1 ounce which just floored me she's soooooooo big!
> 
> Kate it'll be soon!

Congrats!

My waters just broke, 8cm:happydance:


----------



## george83

Congratulations Kelly I hope your both doing well, that's a wonderful weight and a beautiful name, so happy for you!!!!

Amarles- soooo exciting!! Good luck hope everything goes well, can't wait to hear an update


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kelly9 said:


> Baby girl Aria Hannah was born at 1:37pm! A whopping 9 pounds 1 ounce which just floored me she's soooooooo big!
> 
> Kate it'll be soon!

Honey congratulations geez time has flown so quickly. Big hugs and kisses for you all.

Chrissi xxxx


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Kelly!!!!!


----------



## Amarles

Baby girl Celine Ruby, 7.8lb born 6.27am.
Good luck to all ladies!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Amarles!!!


----------



## george83

Amarles said:


> Baby girl Celine Ruby, 7.8lb born 6.27am.
> Good luck to all ladies!

Congratulations!!! another lovely name and another healthy weight too.

Baby fever today :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Kazy

Amarles said:


> Baby girl Celine Ruby, 7.8lb born 6.27am.
> Good luck to all ladies!

Congrats!


----------



## ImSoTired

congrats to all so far! I've got some time until due date and getting very impatient. hoping baby isn't too far from coming.

i hope everyone is well


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Amarles and Kazy!

Imsotired it'll be here soon tough I have not forgotten how long it seemed to me!


----------



## misspriss

Imsotired, I know how you feel.

You guys should see me. I'm bouncing pretty hardcore on this ball...and by bouncing I mean bouncing, and swaying, and circling, and um, kinda dirty dancing with this ball..it's so funny looking, big preggo belly...hilarious. I find my favorite hip moving song to be "You know you want me" by PitBull. Really get them hips going....lol.


----------



## george83

How are the precious babies doing? 

Today should be my due date and already my lo is a day off being 4 weeks. Both my previous babies came on their due dates so I was really hoping this one would have done too but obviously not! I still can't believe how much I missed out on in those first two weeks that he was in scbu or how quickly the time has gone since he got home


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, amarles!

I'm getting a little discouraged. My due date is tomorrow, and I've had so many symptoms for a couple weeks now but no baby and no real contractions. I was really hoping I'd have both of my babies for Mother's Day tomorrow. I know I only have just over another week max, but I'm getting really uncomfortable and it's hard to keep up at work and at home.


----------



## Kazy

I think I forgot to post here!! Eloise was born in the 8th at 7:55 am and is just perfect. 

Kate - praying you have your lo here soon. I completely understand the frustration. Thursday night I was so discouraged and irritated. Then the next morning she came. So it can change at any minute with or with out contractions. I had none at 6am and she was delivered less than 2 hours later. 
I know its easy for me to say since my lo has come but know I'm thinking about you. Keep us posted on when your sweet boy gets here.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Congratulations Kazy. What a beautiful name xx


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> I think I forgot to post here!! Eloise was born in the 8th at 7:55 am and is just perfect.
> 
> Kate - praying you have your lo here soon. I completely understand the frustration. Thursday night I was so discouraged and irritated. Then the next morning she came. So it can change at any minute with or with out contractions. I had none at 6am and she was delivered less than 2 hours later.
> I know its easy for me to say since my lo has come but know I'm thinking about you. Keep us posted on when your sweet boy gets here.

Congratulations!!! That's an amazing birth story, hope lo coped ok with the fast delivery x x


----------



## Kazy

george83 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> I think I forgot to post here!! Eloise was born in the 8th at 7:55 am and is just perfect.
> 
> Kate - praying you have your lo here soon. I completely understand the frustration. Thursday night I was so discouraged and irritated. Then the next morning she came. So it can change at any minute with or with out contractions. I had none at 6am and she was delivered less than 2 hours later.
> I know its easy for me to say since my lo has come but know I'm thinking about you. Keep us posted on when your sweet boy gets here.
> 
> Congratulations!!! That's an amazing birth story, hope lo coped ok with the fast delivery x xClick to expand...

I coped as best as can be expected. I can't do an epidural so for natural birth I couldn't asj for a better situation. Im just glad we made it to the hospital! I was only in my room 5 minutes before she was born. No iv, monitor, etc. She kind of just fell out on the bed. I never even pushed. I only wish I could have a picture of my husbands face when he realized the baby was coming lol. It was priceless how shocked he was!


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I need to get this baby moving. I keep having dreams where he was stillborn or died just after birth, and this morning I read a story someone linked on Facebook talking about a woman having a stillbirth at 41 weeks. I wish he were just here already and I knew he was safe!


----------



## george83

Kazy said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> I think I forgot to post here!! Eloise was born in the 8th at 7:55 am and is just perfect.
> 
> Kate - praying you have your lo here soon. I completely understand the frustration. Thursday night I was so discouraged and irritated. Then the next morning she came. So it can change at any minute with or with out contractions. I had none at 6am and she was delivered less than 2 hours later.
> I know its easy for me to say since my lo has come but know I'm thinking about you. Keep us posted on when your sweet boy gets here.
> 
> Congratulations!!! That's an amazing birth story, hope lo coped ok with the fast delivery x xClick to expand...
> 
> I coped as best as can be expected. I can't do an epidural so for natural birth I couldn't asj for a better situation. Im just glad we made it to the hospital! I was only in my room 5 minutes before she was born. No iv, monitor, etc. She kind of just fell out on the bed. I never even pushed. I only wish I could have a picture of my husbands face when he realized the baby was coming lol. It was priceless how shocked he was!Click to expand...

:haha::haha: that's amazing, with both of mine I was in the hospital a maximum of 45 minutes before having them and thought they were close calls buts totally amazing, well done you x x


----------



## Kelly9

That was quick kazy! 

Kate baby will come soon! I hope it's sooner rather then later for you I totally get that worry I was the same until Aria came. I also went to bed thinking it wouldn't happen then woke up to my water breaking early in the morning. I had a longer labour but only because she was sideways otherwise she would have been born in a car! So very glad she was twisted in my pelvis.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm only 38 weeks today but I already have the feeling that it's going to be a while. I hope everyone is well. COngrats to everyone who have given birth already.


----------



## misspriss

ImSoTired said:


> I'm only 38 weeks today but I already have the feeling that it's going to be a while. I hope everyone is well. COngrats to everyone who have given birth already.

I was hoping it would be soon too, 37+4...but nope. on 37 weeks exactly I started with a lot of BH but nothing ever came of it. I went for a long walk in the store today and ended up with NO action and sore feet....


----------



## ImSoTired

misspriss said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 38 weeks today but I already have the feeling that it's going to be a while. I hope everyone is well. COngrats to everyone who have given birth already.
> 
> I was hoping it would be soon too, 37+4...but nope. on 37 weeks exactly I started with a lot of BH but nothing ever came of it. I went for a long walk in the store today and ended up with NO action and sore feet....Click to expand...

I have a bit of pressure and cramping randomly and the occasional BH but nothing regular and no other indications of impending labor. I just hope baby isn't too late. My body is tired and I'm more than ready.


----------



## misspriss

ImSoTired said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 38 weeks today but I already have the feeling that it's going to be a while. I hope everyone is well. COngrats to everyone who have given birth already.
> 
> I was hoping it would be soon too, 37+4...but nope. on 37 weeks exactly I started with a lot of BH but nothing ever came of it. I went for a long walk in the store today and ended up with NO action and sore feet....Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bit of pressure and cramping randomly and the occasional BH but nothing regular and no other indications of impending labor. I just hope baby isn't too late. My body is tired and I'm more than ready.Click to expand...

I haven't even had that much....just insomnia. LOL. I also hope she isn't late, I am hoping for a VBAC, they will be much more nervous if I go late.


----------



## Kelly9

Kate any news or is baby boy still chilling inside?


----------



## kategirl

Kelly9 said:


> Kate any news or is baby boy still chilling inside?

Baby boy refuses to come out. I had bad pains Monday but then they stopped, and yesterday I had bad pains which stopped followed by just feeling really tired/weak/weird and mild rhythmic pains. When I went to my OB apt my OB thought I was in/going into labor, but then a couple hours later I felt better again. I've tried some of the ways to get labor moving, but no result. The soonest induction appointment the hospital has is for Saturday, so it looks like I'll be waiting a bit.

I'm getting very uncomfortable this time around, and I'm worried that everything is okay. I just want the baby out. Having to keep coming into work isn't helping, either.


----------



## Amarles

Kazy said:


> george83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> I think I forgot to post here!! Eloise was born in the 8th at 7:55 am and is just perfect.
> 
> Kate - praying you have your lo here soon. I completely understand the frustration. Thursday night I was so discouraged and irritated. Then the next morning she came. So it can change at any minute with or with out contractions. I had none at 6am and she was delivered less than 2 hours later.
> I know its easy for me to say since my lo has come but know I'm thinking about you. Keep us posted on when your sweet boy gets here.
> 
> Congratulations!!! That's an amazing birth story, hope lo coped ok with the fast delivery x xClick to expand...
> 
> I coped as best as can be expected. I can't do an epidural so for natural birth I couldn't asj for a better situation. Im just glad we made it to the hospital! I was only in my room 5 minutes before she was born. No iv, monitor, etc. She kind of just fell out on the bed. I never even pushed. I only wish I could have a picture of my husbands face when he realized the baby was coming lol. It was priceless how shocked he was!Click to expand...


Lucky you!
My labor was 43 hours, after 26 hours of contractions I took epidural :'( this was really hard.


----------



## Amarles

george83 said:


> How are the precious babies doing?
> 
> Today should be my due date and already my lo is a day off being 4 weeks. Both my previous babies came on their due dates so I was really hoping this one would have done too but obviously not! I still can't believe how much I missed out on in those first two weeks that he was in scbu or how quickly the time has gone since he got home


We have found out on the 5th day our girl has a tied tongue, cannot properly latch :( i am pumping for now and waiting for Dr's appt to have it fixed for her.


----------



## Amarles

kategirl said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Kate any news or is baby boy still chilling inside?
> 
> Baby boy refuses to come out. I had bad pains Monday but then they stopped, and yesterday I had bad pains which stopped followed by just feeling really tired/weak/weird and mild rhythmic pains. When I went to my OB apt my OB thought I was in/going into labor, but then a couple hours later I felt better again. I've tried some of the ways to get labor moving, but no result. The soonest induction appointment the hospital has is for Saturday, so it looks like I'll be waiting a bit.
> 
> I'm getting very uncomfortable this time around, and I'm worried that everything is okay. I just want the baby out. Having to keep coming into work isn't helping, either.Click to expand...


Hang in there, he will be here sooner than you think :baby:


----------



## Amarles

misspriss said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 38 weeks today but I already have the feeling that it's going to be a while. I hope everyone is well. COngrats to everyone who have given birth already.
> 
> I was hoping it would be soon too, 37+4...but nope. on 37 weeks exactly I started with a lot of BH but nothing ever came of it. I went for a long walk in the store today and ended up with NO action and sore feet....Click to expand...
> 
> I have a bit of pressure and cramping randomly and the occasional BH but nothing regular and no other indications of impending labor. I just hope baby isn't too late. My body is tired and I'm more than ready.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't even had that much....just insomnia. LOL. I also hope she isn't late, I am hoping for a VBAC, they will be much more nervous if I go late.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Amarles- wow that's a long labor. 26 hours with no pain meds is amazing. you did an awesome job!

My lo had a slight tongue tie too. She is able to latch and get milk but it us killing me! My pediatrician said it was fine if she's gaining weight. But I may get a second opinion because I can't be in pain lime this forever.


----------



## Kazy

kategirl said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> Kate any news or is baby boy still chilling inside?
> 
> Baby boy refuses to come out. I had bad pains Monday but then they stopped, and yesterday I had bad pains which stopped followed by just feeling really tired/weak/weird and mild rhythmic pains. When I went to my OB apt my OB thought I was in/going into labor, but then a couple hours later I felt better again. I've tried some of the ways to get labor moving, but no result. The soonest induction appointment the hospital has is for Saturday, so it looks like I'll be waiting a bit.
> 
> I'm getting very uncomfortable this time around, and I'm worried that everything is okay. I just want the baby out. Having to keep coming into work isn't helping, either.Click to expand...

You can do this Kate! It will all be worth it when he is in your arms. It will be a moment if complete joy and relief that he is just perfect.


----------



## kategirl

Josh was born at 3:42 am on 5/15/15! I started kind of feeling like I might be having contractions while at work on Thursday afternoon, so I left a little early since I just didn't feel great. In the evening we went to the hospital but I wasn't dilating well even though they had me walk the halls for an hour and my contractions were 2 min apart, but they decided to give me an epidural and then eventually broke my water. After that things went quickly; I took a nap for an hour and a half, woke up and felt a little pressure, and I was 10 cm! A couple kin of pushing and he was out. Everything seems good except that his bilirubin is a little high (we're just keeping an eye on it) and his latch is giving me a lot of blistering/creasing (both things also happened with my daughter). I'm so happy he's out! :)

Oh, and he was 9 lb 6 oz, a full lb heavier than his sister and I never would have guessed!


----------



## Kazy

Awww congrats kate. That is awesome news.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Kate!!!!!! And a big one just like Aria! Who was over a pound bigger then my other two!


----------



## george83

Can't believe I missed this update - congratulations Kate!! Hope your both doing well x x


----------



## Amarles

Congrats Kate!


----------

